# 2009 Singles Thread



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jan 1, 2009)

New Year, new thread!
Still single? Newly single? Single and ready to mingle? Then this is the place for you!
Come in and let your single status be known. Complain about it if you hate it. Brag about it if you enjoy it. Either way...you're single and that's what counts.
Here's to hoping we all find a partner in 2009 and I don't have to start the 2010 Singles Thread. 
Oh, and if you haven't already guessed...this JerseyGirl is still single! :blush:
Anyone else?


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jan 1, 2009)

Single. 

Yep.


----------



## Allie Cat (Jan 1, 2009)

Still single, kinda wish I wasn't, but I'm planning on staying single until I move, probably in a month or two, whenever I've saved up enough. California here I come! Or not. It'd be nice to know where I'm going


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 1, 2009)

Still completely single and not really pleased about it. I am tired of being single.


----------



## Sugar (Jan 1, 2009)

You can add me to the list too...


----------



## mossystate (Jan 1, 2009)

I have just realized that men are not going to show up at my front door.

Why wasn't I informed of this.


* leaves door unlocked, just in case *


----------



## Sugar (Jan 1, 2009)

mossystate said:


> I have just realized that men are not going to show up at my front door.
> 
> Why wasn't I informed of this.
> 
> ...



...so you were licking the door before? I knew I was doing something wrong! :doh:


----------



## mossystate (Jan 1, 2009)

Lucky said:


> ...so you were licking the door before? I knew I was doing something wrong! :doh:



Isn't that odd. I typed locked , and yet , what you posted says...licked.

Weirdness.


Well, no matter. Let's just all work at getting a man on Monique, in 2009.


Thanks.


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Jan 2, 2009)

What a difference a year _doesn't _make --- still single here too, and not impressed with it.

I've tried "fake it till you make it." I've tried "just when you stop looking, someome shows up." I've tried flirting. I've tried pulling back and not being too ... exuberant ... in my interest.

_It's all a load of crap._

So how 'bout I just be _me_, and whatever happens happens. I'd love for this to be the year that I finally start dating someone, or a few someones even, meet that guy I totally click with, and experience truly mutual desire --- friendship, butterflies, lust, love and all.

Happy new year and best of luck, fellow searchers.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 2, 2009)

still single...maybe this year i will meet someone who will be worth holding onto until 2010...:batting:


----------



## djudex (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm single but I've pretty much accepted that I'm too strange and picky to find a woman who can put up with me


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 2, 2009)

Single as they come.

This is totally the year.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 2, 2009)

Single. :/


----------



## Weeze (Jan 2, 2009)

Single....
but I think I'm actually ok with it???
I'm realizing that the past couple of evenings probably wouldn't have happened if I were attached, and they've been pretty good....


----------



## intraultra (Jan 2, 2009)

I guess I might as well check into the 2009 thread as well. Single here. Having just graduated, finding a job is sort of number one right now, but I'm always open to the possibility...


----------



## Allie Cat (Jan 2, 2009)

intraultra said:


> I guess I might as well check into the 2009 thread as well. Single here. Having just graduated, finding a job is sort of number one right now, but I'm always open to the possibility...



Hey there fellow recent Pennsylvanian graduate!


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jan 2, 2009)

Single! Been single for a year now- had a BRILLIANT time, but not opposed to someone coming along!

Melbourne here I come


----------



## olly5764 (Jan 2, 2009)

Yup, I'm single again too. Oh well, must try again.


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm single! 2009 is gonna be my year, I can feel it!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 2, 2009)

Yep. Still Single. 

Here's hoping 2009 is the lucky year for us all.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jan 2, 2009)

Single... for like the third year in a row, lol.:doh:


----------



## Skaster (Jan 2, 2009)

Can I join the party?


----------



## HollyGirl (Jan 2, 2009)

still single...


but i have 3 dates this week.....Heres hoping!


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jan 2, 2009)

HollyGirl said:


> still single...
> 
> 
> but i have 3 dates this week.....Heres hoping!



Hope you have fun! Let us know how it went.


----------



## tattooU (Jan 2, 2009)

Newly single here. First time since 1996. Kinda scary, the idea of dating again...so i'm pretty happy in my current state


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 2, 2009)

Checking in.


----------



## benzdiesel (Jan 2, 2009)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> New Year, new thread!
> Still single? Newly single? Single and ready to mingle? Then this is the place for you!
> Come in and let your single status be known. Complain about it if you hate it. Brag about it if you enjoy it. Either way...you're single and that's what counts.
> Here's to hoping we all find a partner in 2009 and I don't have to start the 2010 Singles Thread.
> ...



Don't worry about it, at this rate I should easily be able to start it if you don't want to


----------



## cinnamitch (Jan 2, 2009)

o yoo hoooo!

Single, solo, alone, one, uno, whatever in the hell you want to call it, I'm it. 

Psst, now what can we do about it?


----------



## Rowan (Jan 2, 2009)

Yep...throwing my hat into this ring....still


----------



## marlowegarp (Jan 2, 2009)

"Where soars the Silver Surfer he must soar...ALONE!"

Well, maybe not, but I'd say that the fact that I know that explains my current situation.


----------



## Rubies (Jan 2, 2009)

table for one...


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jan 2, 2009)

~Raises hand~

Yup, still single dammit!

Bachelorhood has its advantages (I can leave the seat up all I want) but the loneliness during the holidays gets absolutely monstrous at times ~sigh~

Yes, I'm actually relieved that it's over and I don't have to think of holidays again until November.

So, the new year is two days old and I vow to look harder than I have been. Sharing the 2009 holidays with someone special would be very nice.


I'm trying to be positive, so we'll see how it goes.


Dennis


----------



## g-squared (Jan 2, 2009)

Single, looking, so on and so forth.


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 2, 2009)

Single man here. Wouldn't mind getting to know someone on here. Haven't put any pic up yet...sorry. You'll have to excuse me, I'm a little slow.


----------



## cnk2cav (Jan 2, 2009)

Still single, hopefully that will change this year..


----------



## DeerVictory (Jan 2, 2009)

Jermaine? 
present
Bret? 
present
Raegan?
present.


----------



## kojack (Jan 2, 2009)

Single single. It's not all that bad. I've met a few folks here and there, made some mistakes, delt with some that came my way.

Just taking it slow. My car is almost on the road, that'll keep me busy until the right lady shows up.


----------



## Deven (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm still single, too. I really hope that I find someone.


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 3, 2009)

im joining the single conga here *sigh* single and happy i suppose..but i wouldn't mind a bit of intimacy or hugs or someone to talk to...anything haha maybe im not so happy alone after all..


----------



## Derek1976 (Jan 3, 2009)

Single for nearly two years.


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Jan 3, 2009)

Single and hating it.


----------



## Rowan (Jan 3, 2009)

Okay...there have got to be some good looking men somewhere near florida to fix this single thing for me lol


----------



## The Fez (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm still perma-single, you get used to it after 20 years hah


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 3, 2009)

Last year at this time I wasn't single...this year, however, I am. And, actually, I'm glad, because I'm free to look for the right person. 

So...single, and remaining so, until I find the right person.


----------



## project219 (Jan 4, 2009)

Still Single, still annoyed about it... 

Still shy. :doh:


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 4, 2009)

project219 said:


> Still Single, still annoyed about it...
> 
> Still shy. :doh:



Yes, shyness does not aid in the process of finding someone. I know from experience (or lack of experience in actually finding someone).


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 4, 2009)

Single here.

OK with it sometimes, sad about it other times. Would like to find someone special this year.


----------



## GWARrior (Jan 4, 2009)

me=single!

I DO like being single. I DO NOT like going without sex for another year.


----------



## alan_koenig (Jan 4, 2009)

I've been single for 14 months now, and after the requisite period of "playing the field" (which i did quite unsuccesfully, haha) I think I'm ready to commit to someone again.
I'm just looking for a cute fat girl to cuddle with and watch old tv shows.


----------



## vcrgrrl (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm still single and would prefer another status, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Keb (Jan 4, 2009)

Still Single. 

Generally too busy living life to go insane over that fact, but it's about the first thing that pops up when I'm down. 

Definitely eager to meet someone and settle down with him.


----------



## NHulk (Jan 4, 2009)

Haha still single and freaking ready mingle!! Rant: Women are soul eaters!!...Ok there not all soul eaters there are some awesome women out there but you get the point haha!


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Jan 4, 2009)

sadly, still single


----------



## ekmanifest (Jan 5, 2009)

Single .... for more than six months now ....


----------



## Crystal (Jan 5, 2009)

Single. 

Wishing I wasn't single.

But, not much I can do about it.

I'm still pretty happy, though. Not letting it get me down.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jan 5, 2009)

NHulk said:


> Haha still single and freaking ready mingle!! Rant: Women are soul eaters!!...Ok there not all soul eaters there are some awesome women out there but you get the point haha!



/me moves to texas. :eat2:


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 5, 2009)

Still single, still doing it to myself, still having fun with it. Sorry, ya know, this place just kinda had to be brightened up with it haha


----------



## butch (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm not really single and I'm not really in a commited relationship, so I think that means I can throw my hat into the 2009 singles ring. Lucky me.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 5, 2009)

NHulk said:


> Haha still single and freaking ready mingle!! Rant: Women are soul eaters!!...Ok there not all soul eaters there are some awesome women out there but you get the point haha!



Miiiiiiight not wanna put this in a personals ad.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 5, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Miiiiiiight not wanna put this in a personals ad.



LOL. Indeed, Mossy. Indeed.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 5, 2009)

Hat, meet ring. Hellooooooooooo. :batting:


----------



## electra99 (Jan 5, 2009)

Flying Solo


----------



## URTalking2Jenn (Jan 5, 2009)

yeah count me in, single. Kind of getting tired of the single thing.  But I'm in a new city and my hopes are high.


----------



## URTalking2Jenn (Jan 5, 2009)

Divals said:


> Still single, kinda wish I wasn't, but I'm planning on staying single until I move, probably in a month or two, whenever I've saved up enough. California here I come! Or not. It'd be nice to know where I'm going



Ca? Do you know where yet?


----------



## Allie Cat (Jan 5, 2009)

URTalking2Jenn said:


> Ca? Do you know where yet?



I'm thinking probably Los Angeles. My half sister lives there and I can stay with her while I hunt for a job.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 5, 2009)

Me too - but it looks like I'm in good company so it doesnt feel so bad.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 6, 2009)

Best of luck to you single folk!!! Here's hoping the 09 brings you someone special!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 6, 2009)

Still single, still surrounded by douches, still hungry!


Knottyone, I sure bet you're "doing it" to yourself. *wink* :happy:


----------



## Miss Liz (Jan 6, 2009)

Add me to the list - still single.


----------



## elle camino (Jan 6, 2009)

as per usual.


----------



## johnnny2005 (Jan 6, 2009)

Single and back looking...


----------



## Oirish (Jan 6, 2009)

Single. For a while actually. Strikes and gutters, ups and downs. I'm always ready to mingle though.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 6, 2009)

*SINGLE, mingling but afraid to trust again 

giving time, time *


----------



## Davastav (Jan 6, 2009)

Single at the moment but apparently I am in good company out there.. 

View attachment johnnybravo.gif


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 6, 2009)

im still waiting for a man to whisk me off my feet (well not literally cause otherwise i may be waiting a long time!).. *SIGH* come on men!!


----------



## afroembrya (Jan 6, 2009)

djudex said:


> I'm single but I've pretty much accepted that I'm too strange and picky to find a woman who can put up with me




:bow: Ditto. I have found that I am way too bizzare and and picky to find a man who can keep up.


----------



## afroembrya (Jan 6, 2009)

Still single and way to picky and bizzare for most men to keep up with.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 6, 2009)

pringlenomnomnom


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 7, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Knottyone, I sure bet you're "doing it" to yourself. *wink* :happy:



Hmmm, not exactly, the best part of being single is dating around... or... well... in my case friends with benefits, I may have no emotional attachments, but i still have fun, besides, who wants one flavor when you can get a different one everyday haha


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 7, 2009)

And also on this thread 

Single!!!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jan 7, 2009)

Single and Looking..


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 7, 2009)

KnottyOne said:


> Hmmm, not exactly, the best part of being single is dating around... or... well... in my case friends with benefits, I may have no emotional attachments, but i still have fun, besides, who wants one flavor when you can get a different one everyday haha



And you wonder why the women here think you're too young. =P


----------



## DjfunkmasterG (Jan 7, 2009)

Single, well I am also divorced, but I am single.


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm gonna toss my name back into this hat but I'm actually perfectly happy with single-hood at the moment and plan to stay that way for a while


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 7, 2009)

Here is to wishing that 2009 brings the best of luck, new friends, and maybe a date! 

okay... yes..... I am still single too :doh:


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 7, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> And you wonder why the women here think you're too young. =P



It helps me be wise beyond my years in certain areas ^_-


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 7, 2009)

Single here as well. Not looking, just making note.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jan 8, 2009)

Single still and wandering around...


----------



## 99Haints (Jan 8, 2009)

Work, sleep:doh: Work, sleep:doh: Work, sleep:doh:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 8, 2009)

KnottyOne said:


> It helps me be wise beyond my years in certain areas ^_-




Well slap me silly and call me willy!


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 8, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Well slap me silly and call me willy!



...what? That just... wow haha


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 10, 2009)

as of tomorrow..I'll be back on the list....


----------



## Sugar (Jan 10, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> as of tomorrow..I'll be back on the list....



I don't know if that's good or bad but..... ((((((hug))))) anyway.

As for me I'm off the list.


----------



## Rowan (Jan 10, 2009)

It amazes me how people are on the list, off the list, on the list, off the list....where are these men to be had? lol


----------



## Sugar (Jan 10, 2009)

Rowan said:


> It amazes me how people are on the list, off the list, on the list, off the list....where are these men to be had? lol



7-11?  I found him in dim chat. Gosh I love that place.


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 10, 2009)

Lucky said:


> 7-11?  I found him in dim chat. Gosh I love that place.



I agree. 7-11 is a wonderful place.


----------



## Sugar (Jan 10, 2009)

mulrooney13 said:


> I agree. 7-11 is a wonderful place.



Between the nachos and the cherry coke slurpees...one cannot go wrong.


----------



## Isa (Jan 10, 2009)

Another single joining the party.


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 10, 2009)

Lucky said:


> Between the nachos and the cherry coke slurpees...one cannot go wrong.



Indeed, I have partaken in my fair share of Slurpees in my day, in assorted flavors. Except Pina Colada, which is by far the worst flavor.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm still on the single list (have I ever been off of it? Oh, yeah there was that time long ago and far away). I have no idea of that I'm looking for. I've always figured I'll know it when I see it but I think I need to get my eyes checked.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 10, 2009)

Lucky said:


> As for me I'm off the list.



Sarah? :huh:

*drumming fingers, raising eyerow*


----------



## Sugar (Jan 10, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Sarah? :huh:
> 
> *drumming fingers, raising eyerow*




I...I...I...oh for christ's sake you know the story and the deal. lol I love him.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 10, 2009)

And I love you. :wubu:


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 10, 2009)

Single=I FAIL. Again.


----------



## Sugar (Jan 10, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> And I love you. :wubu:



I love you too. Thanks pumpkin. :kiss2:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 10, 2009)

But who loves me?


----------



## BBWModel (Jan 10, 2009)

So who is this fabulous man?

And congratulations!



Lucky said:


> I...I...I...oh for christ's sake you know the story and the deal. lol I love him.


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 11, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> But who loves me?



Everyone loves you.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 11, 2009)

Why, thank you kind sir!


----------



## olwen (Jan 11, 2009)

Still single and not totally hating it. For once I honestly don't care...it's a very strange and new feeling. I'm still getting used to it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 11, 2009)

olwen said:


> Still single and not totally hating it. For once I honestly don't care...it's a very strange and new feeling. I'm still getting used to it.




This is kind of how I am feeling- kind of "Zen" about it all....it's really not so bad.


----------



## Chimpi (Jan 11, 2009)

99Haints said:


> Work, sleep Work, sleep Work, sleep



hahaha
That's pretty much exactly how I dictate my life as well.


----------



## olwen (Jan 11, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> This is kind of how I am feeling- kind of "Zen" about it all....it's really not so bad.



No it's not bad, especially considering the amount of time I've spent thinking and worrying about men. When I realized it was a huge chunk of time I woke up and thought hey, I could be using that energy to focus on other things like self-improvement and having fun. It's refreshing. I feel kinda silly for not having done it sooner. If a great guy comes along that would be great, but I'm not holding my breath. It will happen when it happens.


----------



## Poncedeleon (Jan 11, 2009)

Single and feeling kind of conflicted about it. I need to learn how to be more zen.


----------



## onetrulyshy (Jan 11, 2009)

Single and sometimes it has its moments.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jan 11, 2009)

olwen said:


> Still single and not totally hating it. For once I honestly don't care...it's a very strange and new feeling. I'm still getting used to it.





olwen said:


> No it's not bad, especially considering the amount of time I've spent thinking and worrying about men. When I realized it was a huge chunk of time I woke up and thought hey, I could be using that energy to focus on other things like self-improvement and having fun. It's refreshing. I feel kinda silly for not having done it sooner. If a great guy comes along that would be great, but I'm not holding my breath. It will happen when it happens.



Yes I am starting to feel the same way.. I think I will just let it happen on it's own. I woke up this morning feeling that way. :bow::bow:


----------



## shygirl (Jan 11, 2009)

Single, and always have been.

But I do have my eye on someone right now. *crosses fingers*


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jan 11, 2009)

shygirl said:


> Single, and always have been.
> 
> But I do have my eye on someone right now. *crosses fingers*


Good Luck my Dear!


----------



## LisaInNC (Jan 11, 2009)

I am single...but only looking for someone to massage my back and play with my hair.


----------



## chocolate desire (Jan 11, 2009)

newly single. I dont like it but it is much better than all the misunderstandings one can get over an IM. I guess it will grow on me as time passes.


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 11, 2009)

LisaInNC said:


> I am single...but only looking for someone to massage my back and play with my hair.



Nice. Sounds like a pretty sweet job.


----------



## LisaInNC (Jan 11, 2009)

mulrooney13 said:


> Nice. Sounds like a pretty sweet job.



If you are interested I can be contacted via PM on here.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jan 11, 2009)

Still single. I aim to change that in 2009.


----------



## QtPatooti (Jan 12, 2009)

Single! Present and accounted for


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 12, 2009)

Single since September 2005.


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 12, 2009)

LisaInNC said:


> I am single...but only looking for someone to massage my back and play with my hair.



hahaha i think im looking for the same thing! heheh! though stroking my back rather then massaging, im not fussy hehe


----------



## xenadrine (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm just looking for someone to tell me to rub their back!

So far single in 2009.


----------



## LisaInNC (Jan 12, 2009)

xenadrine said:


> I'm just looking for someone to tell me to rub their back!
> 
> So far single in 2009.



Xenadrine...RUB MY BACK!!


----------



## Mathias (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm still single. It doesn't bother me too much, but I still hope that'll change this year.


----------



## cinnamitch (Jan 13, 2009)

psst.. single a couple weeks ago, and still single today, tomorrow isn't looking promising either.


----------



## flippedover (Jan 13, 2009)

Single and very zen about it...until I start ovulating


----------



## pinkylou (Jan 13, 2009)

Very single...


----------



## sprint45_45 (Jan 13, 2009)

Single, hopping for not much longer.


----------



## chocolate desire (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a feeling you wont be for long




pinkylou said:


> Very single...


----------



## LalaCity (Jan 13, 2009)

Single (five years and counting) and have given up completely. Resigned to being alone for the rest of my life.




Now that I've cheered you all up..


----------



## Ivy (Jan 13, 2009)

.. reporting for duty! damnit.


----------



## JMCGB (Jan 13, 2009)

I hadn't seen this thread until today and it wouldn't be complete without my name. :doh:


----------



## Ash (Jan 13, 2009)

Single. 

...


----------



## marlowegarp (Jan 13, 2009)

We should form a gang. With numbers like these, Dimensions would fall before us, and a new world order could begin. There would be cake. And dating.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 13, 2009)

marlowegarp said:


> We should form a gang. With numbers like these, Dimensions would fall before us, and a new world order could begin. There would be cake. And dating.



/Butthead imitation on.

Huhuhuhuhuh Hey baby.

/Butthead imitation off.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm not at the moment, but as an original "singles" thread maker, I've got solidarity. And, a year is a long time! I may be back, dear 2009.


----------



## goodthings (Jan 13, 2009)

Me too. Any boys in BC willing to take me on a date?


----------



## S13Drifter (Jan 13, 2009)

done with the ex's of the past and ready to start the new year single and open to all you wonderful ladies out there


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jan 13, 2009)

activistfatgirl said:


> I'm not at the moment, but *as an original "singles" thread maker*, I've got solidarity. And, a year is a long time! I may be back, dear 2009.



I know, I totally stole your idea for the singles threads. :bow:

Here's hoping you stay off the list!


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 13, 2009)

Yup!

Another Single here *waves*


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow, you know what? We're too far spread out. I demand all the men move to their favorite lady of the thread since it's harder for a fat person to move all their bbw size possessions.


----------



## LalaCity (Jan 13, 2009)

Why can't we just do what we all _really_ want to do and make this into a blatant personals thread? The matching system won't even let me register and everything else has failed. Please mods? Have some compassion! 

I'll start:

Single, 30-something white female, well-padded, not _nearly_ as bitter, difficult or desperate as I come off on these boards...


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 14, 2009)

LalaCity said:


> Why can't we just do what we all _really_ want to do and make this into a blatant personals thread?



'cuz personals are against the rules of the board?


----------



## Chimpi (Jan 14, 2009)

*Sits down in thread*


----------



## LalaCity (Jan 14, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> 'cuz personals are against the rules of the board?



Bah! This whole forum is one big personals ad.


----------



## S13Drifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Wow, you know what? We're too far spread out. I demand all the men move to their favorite lady of the thread since it's harder for a fat person to move all their bbw size possessions.



be would be so awesome. lol


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Jan 14, 2009)

JMCGB said:


> I hadn't seen this thread until today and it wouldn't be complete without my name. :doh:



With those eyes of yours, I can't fathom why on earth you'd be single, unless it's by choice.

~~Edited to add: Oh yeah, and by the way, I'm still single and browsing.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 14, 2009)

Flyin Lilac said:


> With those eyes of yours, I can't fathom why on earth you'd be single, unless it's by choice.
> 
> ~~Edited to add: Oh yeah, and by the way, I'm still single and browsing.



I agree. He's got beautiful eyes and such a handsome face, *must* be by choice.


----------



## SparklingBBW (Jan 14, 2009)

Single...wishing there was some nice fella here to luv on my chub and keep each other warm during this freezing/snowy weather!

Any volunteers? :wubu:

.


----------



## Rowan (Jan 14, 2009)

Flyin Lilac said:


> With those eyes of yours, I can't fathom why on earth you'd be single, unless it's by choice.
> 
> ~~Edited to add: Oh yeah, and by the way, I'm still single and browsing.



He definitely does have beautiful eyes doesnt he?


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 14, 2009)

Lucky said:


> Between the nachos and the cherry coke slurpees...one cannot go wrong.



OMG!!~! I love Cherry Coke Slurpees so much. Is this the Slurpee thread? Can I talk some more about how I love them? The answer to how much do I love them is very very much.



marlowegarp said:


> We should form a gang. With numbers like these, Dimensions would fall before us, and a new world order could begin. There would be cake. And dating.



Yeah, agreed. I'd date some of ya, at least on paper! (Hee) Some really quality ladies and gents here. I like this gang idea. Sharp, sleek, sophisticated...single. *ta-pow*


----------



## moniquessbbw (Jan 14, 2009)

I am single and ready to mingle. I hate long walks on the beach and when a mans first question is how much do you weigh. If I meet someone great, if not I will stay single till the right man comes along. Life is too short to be unhappy so I will have fun with or without a man.


----------



## BBWModel (Jan 14, 2009)

And A LOTof freezing/SNOWY weather there was today, too! YUCK!!!



Need some snuggle time...



Genarose54 said:


> Single...wishing there was some nice fella here to luv on my chub and keep each other warm during this freezing/snowy weather!
> 
> Any volunteers? :wubu:
> 
> .


----------



## SparklingBBW (Jan 14, 2009)

BBWModel said:


> And A LOTof freezing/SNOWY weather there was today, too! YUCK!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Need some snuggle time...



Nothing like a day like today to make you really miss sunny CA, huh? Maybe yer mom can fly out here and bring her own natural sunshiny self and warm the place up?  

Stay warm chica! 

.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jan 14, 2009)

LalaCity said:


> Bah! This whole forum is one big personals ad.


Ain't that the truth! LOL


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 15, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Wow, you know what? We're too far spread out. I demand all the men move to their favorite lady of the thread since it's harder for a fat person to move all their bbw size possessions.



Well i'm in the military, so I con't. lol

But if I get married, my pay doubles, and she can fly around the world with me.  lol


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 15, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> Well i'm in the military, so I con't. lol
> 
> But if I get married, my pay doubles, and she can fly around the world with me.  lol



Then I'm only single until you succumb to my wiles 

lol


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 15, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> Well i'm in the military, so I con't. lol
> 
> But if I get married, my pay doubles, and she can fly around the world with me.  lol



It's ok. I'm sexy and you can marry me!


----------



## JMCGB (Jan 15, 2009)

Flyin Lilac said:


> With those eyes of yours, I can't fathom why on earth you'd be single, unless it's by choice.
> 
> ~~Edited to add: Oh yeah, and by the way, I'm still single and browsing.



Why thank you for those kind words Flyin Lilac. I can assure you it is not by choice. 



Famouslastwords said:


> I agree. He's got beautiful eyes and such a handsome face, *must* be by choice.


Aww thanks. I really wish I could say it was by choice, because that would be very easy to remedy!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 15, 2009)

Still desperately seeking a dating partner........


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jan 15, 2009)

marlowegarp said:


> We should form a gang. With numbers like these, Dimensions would fall before us, and a new world order could begin. There would be cake. And dating.



I'd date your cake anytime :eat1:


----------



## Skaster (Jan 15, 2009)

marlowegarp said:


> We should form a gang. With numbers like these, Dimensions would fall before us, and a new world order could begin. There would be cake. And dating.



Yeahyeahyeahyeahyeah ... NEW WORLD ORDER ! I'm playing!


----------



## incync (Jan 15, 2009)

Yep, still single here. Last year some "friends" of mine set me up with a friend of their's. I put friends in quotes because I have come to the conclusion that it was not a friendly act. Needless to say the set up came to no good ending.

So, here I am world, just turned 41 and I'm still single. I'm not opposed to meeting someone to spend time (and snuggles) with, but I have to say I am comfortable with my singleness.


----------



## Victim (Jan 15, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Still desperately seeking a dating partner........



Perhaps a visit to lpsg.org might be in order for you.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 15, 2009)

Victim said:


> Perhaps a visit to lpsg.org might be in order for you.



LMAO! I was kind of scared at first to see where that was....but oh how I laughed.

Thanks but no thanks- have already had enough big dicks stomp through my life without going there


----------



## canadianbbw4u (Jan 15, 2009)

Im single I dont know what Im doing wrong. I need to find a man and hopefully soon!!!


----------



## Star Struck (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm single and giving up! I think it's about time to do some traveling and sight seeing and if there's love somewhere to be found it'll happen! - who's with me!?


----------



## eyeswidenow (Jan 16, 2009)

Single down here too. Five going on six years. I'm resigned to being alone for the rest of my life and have given up. Nothing came along when I looked or when I stopped looking! 

I don't like it all - but I'll run with it. Certainly, for me, it's better than wasting my time pining for, and getting upset about, something that's never going to happen. Not moving on maybe, but moving!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jan 16, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> Well i'm in the military, so I con't. lol
> 
> But if I get married, my pay doubles, and she can fly around the world with me.  lol



If you marry a BBW does your pay triple?


----------



## kayrae (Jan 17, 2009)

single, looking to change that status


----------



## Tania (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm single too, and actively dating again. It's exhausting work. :/


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 17, 2009)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> If you marry a BBW does your pay triple?



LOL. That would be the only time weight as a factor would be cool.

"Ok. Your standards say that my pay doubles for every 124 pounds of woman that I have. My wife weighs 400, so you owe me 8000 dollars. THANKS! I'm buying her a car!" LOL


----------



## lalatx (Jan 18, 2009)

***Single and taking bf applications***


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 18, 2009)

Single as a slice of cheese... still. And there are times I'm okay with it and there are times when it sucks. But usually the okay times outnumber the sucky times.

There is someone I have in my scope... :wubu: lol

Whatev- we'll see what happens.


----------



## S13Drifter (Jan 18, 2009)

lalatx said:


> ***Single and taking bf applications***



got any left?


----------



## Malarkey (Jan 18, 2009)

Im single as well...........wouldn't hurt to date a bit,would it? lol


----------



## Tania (Jan 18, 2009)

Single again. Dating is hard bleepin' work.


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 18, 2009)

lalatx said:


> ***Single and taking bf applications***



I would also like one. What are the qualifications? I have excellent grammar and I'm a good bowler.

And dating is indeed difficult. Especially for shy guys like me.


----------



## jason_c (Jan 18, 2009)

single in dc area. so lonely in a big place of mostly thin gals it seems.


----------



## lalatx (Jan 18, 2009)

mulrooney13 said:


> I would also like one. What are the qualifications? I have excellent grammar and I'm a good bowler.
> 
> And dating is indeed difficult. Especially for shy guys like me.





There is a application on my myspace page (www.myspace.com/lalatx) ..... I guess I am looking for the basics, someone around my age, funny, intelligent, cute, X-Ray vision. There is other stuff that I like but I try not to look for exact qualities in people, you tend to rule out good people and you often end up disappointed.


----------



## Malarkey (Jan 19, 2009)

I don't know ladies, maybe were hitting for the wrong team?! :shocked:


----------



## marlowegarp (Jan 19, 2009)

Thus was born the 'Big Gay 2009' thread.


----------



## Cors (Jan 19, 2009)

marlowegarp said:


> Thus was born the 'Big Gay 2009' thread.



Yes please. :O


----------



## Weeze (Jan 19, 2009)

Cors said:


> Yes please. :O



Seconded.


Seconded does not have enough characters to i'm going to fill the bottom with white text. aHA!


----------



## Malarkey (Jan 19, 2009)

marlowegarp said:


> Thus was born the 'Big Gay 2009' thread.



Arnt you on top of thing's?


----------



## soleil3313 (Jan 19, 2009)

Single Jersey girl here.


----------



## marlowegarp (Jan 19, 2009)

Malarkey said:


> Arnt you on top of thing's?



Well, I could feel all the Sapphic energy in the air. I _do_ live in Portland.


----------



## ahtnamas (Jan 19, 2009)

Single.... 

But it's okay, the dogs are more then willing to cuddle with me (although I wouldn't knock a real person in place of them)


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 20, 2009)

Still Single. Trying To Be Less Bitter. 

Then Again, It's Really Hard To Find A Respectful Guy Who Articulates His Words Well * AND * is an RPG Fanatic. 


... Okay.
I Even Made MYSELF Laugh, with that one.


----------



## Allie Cat (Jan 20, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Still Single. Trying To Be Less Bitter.
> 
> Then Again, It's Really Hard To Find A Respectful Guy Who Articulates His Words Well * AND * is an RPG Fanatic.
> 
> ...



Have you played Ar Tonelico?


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 20, 2009)

Divals said:


> Have you played Ar Tonelico?


...... Uh...Er... Who's-a-what's-it now?


----------



## Allie Cat (Jan 20, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> ...... Uh...Er... Who's-a-what's-it now?



It's a niche RPG published by NIS America. Here's their official site. It's pretty good, and you can find it at most Gamestops for about $30 or get it from the publisher for like $20 I think. Check it out!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 20, 2009)

Divals said:


> It's a niche RPG published by NIS America. Here's their official site. It's pretty good, and you can find it at most Gamestops for about $30 or get it from the publisher for like $20 I think. Check it out!


Looks like an awsome game.
>< Too Bad my PS2 is like..dying.


----------



## Allie Cat (Jan 20, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Looks like an awsome game.
> >< Too Bad my PS2 is like..dying.



Bleh. That sucks.

What system do you do most of your RPGing on?


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 20, 2009)

Honestly? [DON'T LAUGH. SERIOUSLY NOW. DON'T. LAUGH.]

I -Used- To do it on my PS2.

But Since My Dad Found Some More of his games I haven't played yet, I started Earlier Final Fantasy Games up. 

Only Exception being my obsessively playing Zelda [TP] For Gamecube. 
Which, isn't even an RPG. XD


*Cough///Dies of Embarassment*


----------



## MadeFA (Jan 20, 2009)

Single single single single


----------



## mossystate (Jan 20, 2009)

No longer single.


----------



## Mini (Jan 20, 2009)

Single. Don't see why, as I am clearly better than everyone else here.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 20, 2009)

Mini said:


> Single. Don't see why, as I am clearly better than everyone else here.



Hey baby, move to California! *cat calls*


----------



## mossystate (Jan 20, 2009)

Single.


What a difference 35 mintues makes.

I will see if I can be back off the list by daybreak!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 20, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Single.
> 
> 
> What a difference 35 mintues makes.
> ...



Wow Mossy! lol


----------



## Judge_Dre (Jan 20, 2009)

I must say that having a bed to myself is feeling really good right now. I can sprawl out and no one is hogging the sheets. I guess once I get tired of that, then I'll try to get into a new relationship.


----------



## Allie Cat (Jan 20, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Honestly? [DON'T LAUGH. SERIOUSLY NOW. DON'T. LAUGH.]
> 
> I -Used- To do it on my PS2.
> 
> ...



Aww. Nothing wrong with oldschool gaming. I still have yet to beat the older Final Fantasy games, some of them I haven't even played at all...

You should get a new PS2, your RPGs are crying out to you...


----------



## marlowegarp (Jan 20, 2009)

It is true. I've beaten every FF from I to X except for III and they are all fun. Sometimes, the repetition on the older ones feels a bit like penance, but hearing that little chocobo song makes me feel all warm inside.


----------



## snuffy2000 (Jan 20, 2009)

marlowegarp said:


> It is true. I've beaten every FF from I to X except for III and they are all fun. Sometimes, the repetition on the older ones feels a bit like penance, but hearing that little chocobo song makes me feel all warm inside.



Even "Adventure Quest" a.k.a. Final Fantasy America? That was seriously the shortest game i've ever played.


Anyways back on topic, Single, and totally deprived of any form of awesome cuddling. I've gotten used to it, but I honestly don't like it, just too lonely .


----------



## marlowegarp (Jan 20, 2009)

I didn't play that one! I should have just said the main series, because I didn't play Chocobo Dungeon or Racing either. I liked Ehrgeiz though.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 20, 2009)

snuffy2000 said:


> Even "Adventure Quest" a.k.a. Final Fantasy America? That was seriously the shortest game i've ever played.
> 
> 
> Anyways back on topic, Single, and totally deprived of any form of awesome cuddling. I've gotten used to it, but I honestly don't like it, just too lonely .



What happened to your girlfriend? Seems like being single is an epidemic!


----------



## snuffy2000 (Jan 20, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> What happened to your girlfriend? Seems like being single is an epidemic!



We just had two totally opposite tastes, at first it seemed ok, but then we both came to terms that we were just better as friends .


----------



## soleil3313 (Jan 20, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Single.
> 
> 
> What a difference 35 mintues makes.
> ...



That's a heck of a roller coaster mossy!


----------



## Canonista (Jan 20, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Still desperately seeking a dating partner........



If only you were in Michigan...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 21, 2009)

Canonista said:


> If only you were in Michigan...




w00t w00t
At least now I know there is someone willing to go on a real live date instead of just asking for more pictures


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 21, 2009)

mossystate said:


> No longer single.





mossystate said:


> Single.
> 
> 
> What a difference 35 mintues makes.
> ...



Those 35 minutes are why I wanted you to keep it between us......:blush: :doh:


----------



## mossystate (Jan 21, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Those 35 minutes are why I wanted you to keep it between us......:blush: :doh:



The prison bars are what are between us. You can't seem to keep your hands off those guarding you , between our conjugal visits.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 21, 2009)

mossystate said:


> The prison bars are what are between us. You can't seem to keep your hands off those guarding you , between our conjugal visits.



Don't be jealous- they told me they want you to join us


----------



## moniquessbbw (Jan 22, 2009)

marlowegarp said:


> We should form a gang. With numbers like these, Dimensions would fall before us, and a new world order could begin. There would be cake. And dating.



I'm single and I like cake.


----------



## Canonista (Jan 22, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> w00t w00t
> At least now I know there is someone willing to go on a real live date instead of just asking for more pictures



A FTF is what brought me here in the first place. I have no problems meeting Dims members. Especially the smokin' hot ones with great personalities!:wubu:


----------



## Red (Jan 23, 2009)

Single.



I may just get a doggie and take up knitting though, I haven't fully decided.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 24, 2009)

Canonista said:


> A FTF is what brought me here in the first place. I have no problems meeting Dims members. Especially the smokin' hot ones with great personalities!:wubu:




Had a recent meet up - did you see the Asheville NC thread on the event forum?


----------



## Zoom (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeah! I posted on page twelve!

...

It's almost impossible to post something nice here if one is single, doesn't want to be, and has nothing to add to the conversation other than "Add me to the list".


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 24, 2009)

Red said:


> Single.
> 
> 
> 
> I may just get a doggie and take up knitting though, I haven't fully decided.


See now, that's where we're different. I have a kitten and have taken up knitting.


----------



## snuffy2000 (Jan 24, 2009)

Still single, yet alot of people are confused as to why, which in turn is confusing/frustrating me further. *Queues Twilight Zone music*


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 24, 2009)

So ask someone on a date! Though I find you adorable myself, I think someone in MI might be less complicated.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jan 24, 2009)

Yes I'm Single but I hope to not to be for long come 2010 I'll have a Boyfriend


----------



## Mystic Rain (Jan 24, 2009)

Still single, still looking, still coming up empty-handed.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jan 25, 2009)

Still single, still looking but might have a taker.. we will see. he is a nice guy. =)


----------



## Allie Cat (Jan 25, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Still single, still looking but might have a taker.. we will see. he is a nice guy. =)



Ooh, congratulations! I hope it works out well for you.


----------



## Weeze (Jan 25, 2009)

snuffy2000 said:


> Still single, yet alot of people are confused as to why, which in turn is confusing/frustrating me further. *Queues Twilight Zone music*



Yeah, I hate it when that happens.

like.... ugh, I can't even explain it


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jan 25, 2009)

Divals said:


> Ooh, congratulations! I hope it works out well for you.


Thank You! Yeah me too!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 25, 2009)

Pretty much single at the mo.


----------



## Saxphon (Jan 27, 2009)

Single for over two years now. I am getting by for now. But, I would much rather be getting by with companionship. Cars, couches, beds, and other parts of your living space seem so much larger when you are single.


----------



## Saxphon (Jan 27, 2009)

Canonista said:


> If only you were in Michigan...



Hey, hey, Canonista! Wait your turn! I want GEF to come to California first!!!


----------



## canadianbbw4u (Jan 27, 2009)

Valentines days is approaching I need to find a b'f!!!!


----------



## Weeze (Jan 27, 2009)

canadianbbw4u said:


> Valentines days is approaching I need to find a b'f!!!!



Pssh, You already have me for a girlfriend!!


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jan 29, 2009)

i am single now, and i will likely be single for valentine's day.
i'll probably just spend the day under the covers reading Batman comics. again.




...god, i'm so lonely.


----------



## lemonadebrigade (Jan 29, 2009)

Single, and not lovin' it.


----------



## 80sBaby (Jan 29, 2009)

lemonadebrigade said:


> Single, and not lovin' it.



Same here....


----------



## AnotherJessica (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm single and I've always dated guys that just tolerated my body but didn't really enjoy it. I would very much like to date an FA this year. I feel like I've really been missing out.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jan 30, 2009)

.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 30, 2009)

AnotherJessica said:


> I'm single and I've always dated guys that just tolerated my body but didn't really enjoy it. I would very much like to date an FA this year. I feel like I've really been missing out.



Amen sistah!


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 2, 2009)

Boy this party really died. 

View attachment party.jpg


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 2, 2009)

All the ladies seem to live far away from me. So Hence still single


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Feb 2, 2009)

mulrooney13 said:


> Boy this party really died.



Everyone paired off with eachother when you weren't lookin'...


----------



## Crystal (Feb 2, 2009)

Single...not really lovin' it.


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 2, 2009)

Maxx Awesome said:


> Everyone paired off with eachother when you weren't lookin'...



Dang it, Maxx! I told you to tell me when they were going to do that so I didn't miss out.



CrystalUT11 said:


> Single...not really lovin' it.



Those Tennessee guys must be missing out.


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 2, 2009)

snuggletiger said:


> All the ladies seem to live far away from me. So Hence still single



i take it i am just chopped liver...lol


oh wait...i am not a lady...nevermind.


----------



## ImSoDead (Feb 3, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Still Single. Trying To Be Less Bitter.
> 
> Then Again, It's Really Hard To Find A Respectful Guy Who Articulates His Words Well * AND * is an RPG Fanatic.
> 
> ...



Have you checked out the SCA? There's a fair amount of overlap between RPGs and SCA. And there were a number of FAs in the SCA back when I was active and probably still are. Then again, maybe it's a generation issue. Have you looked at older guys? I've met a number of FAs who play (or did play) D&D but I think we're all over 40 now.

And sorry but I'm not single.


----------



## Victim (Feb 3, 2009)

ImSoDead said:


> Have you checked out the SCA? There's a fair amount of overlap between RPGs and SCA. And there were a number of FAs in the SCA back when I was active and probably still are. Then again, maybe it's a generation issue. Have you looked at older guys? I've met a number of FAs who play (or did play) D&D but I think we're all over 40 now.
> 
> And sorry but I'm not single.



I'm not single either. SSBBWs get a +5 when casting Charm Person on an FA...


----------



## Moonchild (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm single as of last week for the first time in two years and four months. I think it's in my best interest to stay single for a while, even though I equally don't want to.


----------



## Mishty (Feb 5, 2009)

Single, and have given up on _the_ great search, I'm just gonna read more Jane Austen and keep eatin' cookie dough.... :happy:


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Feb 5, 2009)

mulrooney13 said:


> Dang it, Maxx! I told you to tell me when they were going to do that so I didn't miss out.


I would've but I was busy getting off with someone... (I focking wish)


----------



## Gingembre (Feb 6, 2009)

Alas, it is with a deep sigh and a tear trickling down my cheek that I add my name to this thread


----------



## Keb (Feb 6, 2009)

Maxx Awesome said:


> Everyone paired off with eachother when you weren't lookin'...



Dagnabbit, I missed the pairing off.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 6, 2009)

Maxx Awesome said:


> Everyone paired off with eachother when you weren't lookin'...





Keb said:


> Dagnabbit, I missed the pairing off.



It's just like when I had to be on a team in PE back in grade school....I was always the last one picked :doh:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 6, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It's just like when I had to be on a team in PE back in grade school....I was always the last one picked :doh:



I was always picked first.....of course I was bigger than anyone else and could KICK ASS at red rover


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 6, 2009)

I was a champ at kickball and dodgeball...think that could help me with the ladies?


----------



## Gingembre (Feb 7, 2009)

mulrooney13 said:


> I was a champ at kickball and dodgeball...think that could help me with the ladies?



Oh definitely!


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 7, 2009)

does that entail kicking them and then running? because umm...might wanna rethink your strategy and it might explain your presence on the singles thread  LOL



mulrooney13 said:


> I was a champ at kickball and dodgeball...think that could help me with the ladies?


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 7, 2009)

largenlovely said:


> does that entail kicking them and then running? because umm...might wanna rethink your strategy and it might explain your presence on the singles thread  LOL



Ah, see? This is why I don't understand women. You mean...they DON'T like to be kicked?


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 7, 2009)

we're gonna have to get you some sorta manual hon.... hehe



mulrooney13 said:


> Ah, see? This is why I don't understand women. You mean...they DON'T like to be kicked?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 7, 2009)

mulrooney13 said:


> Ah, see? This is why I don't understand women. You mean...they DON'T like to be kicked?



Some of us rather enjoy it....quite frequently.....


----------



## Victim (Feb 7, 2009)

The only problem is they like to kick back, and need I mention their target of choice?


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 7, 2009)

no need..i have visuals lol



Victim said:


> The only problem is they like to kick back, and need I mention their target of choice?



View attachment KickBall.jpg


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 7, 2009)

Wow. That poor cross-eyed fellow is a good foot and a half off the ground. That kick must have had some gusto behind it.

And, yes, a manual would be nice. Just make sure it's the right model and year before you send it. :laughing hysterically, then realizing it wasn't really that funny:

That needs to be a smiley.


----------



## Weeze (Feb 8, 2009)

STILL SINGLE

Watch it, people. 
There's gonna be lights around those letters soon.

Single, and pissed at the college girls that need to picnik pictures of themselves and their significant other with stupid valentines day shit and then post is EVERYWHERE.

We know. You're in love. Shut up.

/end bitterness.


----------



## Allie Cat (Feb 8, 2009)

krismiss said:


> STILL SINGLE
> 
> Watch it, people.
> There's gonna be lights around those letters soon.
> ...



*offers hugs*


----------



## snuffy2000 (Feb 10, 2009)

Taken as of the 8th, never thought girls like her existed around here .

*Resumes happy dance*


----------



## The Fez (Feb 14, 2009)

as much as I wanted to make a 'f*ck valentines day' thread, I will vent my sads of being single on today here.

All housemates are out with their significant others and I'm stuck alone in the house


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm officially single again. It's cool.....for now!


----------



## Weeze (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm attempting to do the Vagina Day thing on my own, in an attempt to spite it...
That's right. I'm trying to spite a holiday.

Yeah.

It's uhh... not working.


----------



## URTalking2Jenn (Feb 14, 2009)

Happy valentines day my single friends.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm so glad to be single this V Day.......and I'm glad to realize it's a good thing


----------



## QtPatooti (Feb 15, 2009)

I spent the day with my great neices, Anna and Emi, 7 and 5 years. They told me we were having a date- so their parents could go on a date too (ha). They are so sweet and loving. I took them to macdonalds, INSIDE and let them play. Then we came back to my house and I let them on the computer to play games on the Littlest Pet Shop website. They had a great day and auntie did too.


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 15, 2009)

still waving the single flag! 

Im not looking too much tbh though. It'd be hard fitting someone into my schedule. anyone i do like live waay too far away *sigh*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 15, 2009)

Just_Jen said:


> still waving the single flag!
> 
> Im not looking too much tbh though. It'd be hard fitting someone into my schedule. anyone i do like live waay too far away *sigh*



Yeah, that's the worst part of the net, IMO. You have these wonderful opportunities to meet so many interesting/fascinating people from ALL OVER THE WORLD...something that wasn't easy at all to do before the net. However, you can create a bond with them....yet never actually get to meet them due to distance. It's hard.....


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah...but for those of us who have commitment issues..the web is perfect..lol

by the by GEF.. i can't get stop playing your theme song...

Madonna...Revenge

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EFX1ZhVyRQ&feature=related


i love that song


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 15, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> Yeah...but for those of us who have commitment issues..the web is perfect..lol
> 
> by the by GEF.. i can't get stop playing your theme song...
> 
> ...




Tried to rep you but out already early Sunday morning :doh:

It's addictive.....

I like this one a lot, too.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89V7hvEmSD8


Good point about the commitment thing, too....e-relationships ARE easier in many ways......


----------



## Allie Cat (Feb 15, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Yeah, that's the worst part of the net, IMO. You have these wonderful opportunities to meet so many interesting/fascinating people from ALL OVER THE WORLD...something that wasn't easy at all to do before the net. However, you can create a bond with them....yet never actually get to meet them due to distance. It's hard.....



Yup. I think I met my soul mate online... but she lives in Tennessee -.-


----------



## Cors (Feb 15, 2009)

Divals said:


> Yup. I think I met my soul mate online... but she lives in Tennessee -.-



At least you are both in the US. :O


----------



## Allie Cat (Feb 15, 2009)

Cors said:


> At least you are both in the US. :O



Arr, ye has a point, but that doesn't do much good when we're both too broke to see each other


----------



## cinnamitch (Feb 15, 2009)

Yep still single, probably should have gotten my hand a gift for Valentines day ..


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Feb 15, 2009)

Still single, and _almost _resigned to my fate. But not quite ... still got a little fight/hope left in me.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Feb 15, 2009)

Still single and still talking..LOL...


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Feb 17, 2009)

Single as a dollar bill!


----------



## Lavasse (Feb 17, 2009)

Single and not loving it so much, seems no ones around where I live.


----------



## sugarmoore (Feb 18, 2009)

single and looking!! woo hoo!


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 23, 2009)

Single yet again...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 23, 2009)

Single....but so excited to have two menz on messenger talks to me now :batting:


Yeah....I already said I'm desperate


----------



## CleverBomb (Feb 23, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Single....but so excited to have two menz on messenger talks to me now :batting:
> 
> 
> Yeah....I already said I'm desperate


Kiddo, it looks like you've contracted Fedding Thred Speling Sindrom. 

Best of luck with those fellows though, if either is worthy. 

-Rusty


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 23, 2009)

CleverBomb said:


> Kiddo, it looks like you've contracted Fedding Thred Speling Sindrom.
> 
> Best of luck with those fellows though, if either is worthy.
> 
> -Rusty



Just got off the phone with one after an hour and a half convo. Interesting guy....but I won't get him going about politics again :doh:


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 23, 2009)

CAMellie said:


> Single yet again...




...or not. Men are soooooo confusing!!!


----------



## Victim (Feb 24, 2009)

Some guys are just here for the conversation, like me. But you never know what we actually get from it.


I could be fucking your sexy brains RIGHT NOW.


----------



## CleverBomb (Feb 24, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Just got off the phone with one after an hour and a half convo. Interesting guy....but I won't get him going about politics again :doh:


Good point.
I'm not sure you could get along with a guy who didn't share your love of Big..

...Government. 


-Rusty
(this is where a more uncouth fellow than I would mention a "Stimulus Package")


----------



## That1BigGirl (Feb 24, 2009)

I broke up on Feb 14th. He was an a**. So, yay me! Single again


----------



## rachael (Feb 24, 2009)

i am single. i used to think that the only way i would be happy would be to have someone in my life, but then i realized how much of yourself you have to sacrifice to make someone else happy. it is a very confusing matter for me since i love to love, but i am very wary about letting people in. i am begining to get used to the fact that i may be single forever.


----------



## Saxphon (Feb 24, 2009)

rachael said:


> i am single. i used to think that the only way i would be happy would be to have someone in my life, but then i realized how much of yourself you have to sacrifice to make someone else happy. it is a very confusing matter for me since i love to love, but i am very wary about letting people in. i am begining to get used to the fact that i may be single forever.



To Rachel, and the other singles on this board. Please, I am not trying to change everyone's thoughts here, but merely to offer another thought. Don't think of it as a 'sacrafice', but as the sharing of a gift. A gift of friendship, support and love. Yes, there is give and take, and yes, there are good and bad times involved. But please don't think of it as a sacrafice.
For all of us here, myself included, lets keep our hearts open to all. That someone might not find their way in if you close that door.
Having another person in your life doesn't complete it, it just enhances it to another level.


----------



## dragorat (Feb 24, 2009)

*I'm single because I seem to have a bad case of the "I like you a lot but I just want to be friends" syndrome.:doh:*


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 24, 2009)

sugarmoore said:


> single and looking!! woo hoo!



Hey, dude. You're showing off your nipples in your avatar, aren't you? 

Not for anything, but I believe that's against board rules?

Good luck to you on your search for a mate, OTOH. :bow:

(Thank me later, oglers who get there in time.)


----------



## Tania (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm single again...again. This shit is exhausting.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 24, 2009)

CleverBomb said:


> Good point.
> I'm not sure you could get along with a guy who didn't share your love of Big..
> 
> ...Government.
> ...



lol....actually, he works for NPR...and knows a WHOLE HECK OF A LOT MORE about politics than myself....and he's even farther left than me, as well. I just couldn't hang with my little..........brain :blush:


----------



## MamaLisa (Feb 24, 2009)

rachael said:


> i am single. i used to think that the only way i would be happy would be to have someone in my life, but then i realized how much of yourself you have to sacrifice to make someone else happy. it is a very confusing matter for me since i love to love, but i am very wary about letting people in. i am begining to get used to the fact that i may be single forever.



OMG HUN! That is exactly how i feel.. to a "T"

:blush:


----------



## rachael (Feb 25, 2009)

MamaLisa said:


> OMG HUN! That is exactly how i feel.. to a "T"
> 
> :blush:



i'm glad there's someone i can empathize with.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Feb 25, 2009)

rachael said:


> i'm glad there's someone i can empathize with.



Add me to the list.


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Feb 25, 2009)

dragorat said:


> *"I like you a lot but I just want to be friends"*



Jesus if I had a nickel for every time I've gotten _that _line from a guy ...

*kicks at the dirt in frustration*


----------



## sully57 (Feb 25, 2009)

Single (my own fault really)... B.O.R.E.D... and slowly losing all hope.


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm still happily single and enjoying my "Melissa" time..but in regards to being single for forever..i'm thinking it might just be *easier* to purposefully live that way.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm -Still- Single.

But Honestly, At This Point, I Swear if someone in my life were to come up to me and be all "YOZ WANNA GO ONA DATE WIT ME?" 

I would have to kick them.
...Very, Very, Very Hard.
... And they would probably have to crawl back to whatever hole they came from.




I Actually don't want to date till I'm in college.
Sad as that is.
It's really hard though, I've got all my wonderful friends on the internet and it's so hard for me NOT to get attracted to people on the internet. 


I think I hate the internet. 
..O_O


----------



## rachael (Feb 25, 2009)

Flyin Lilac said:


> Jesus if I had a nickel for every time I've gotten _that _line from a guy ...
> 
> *kicks at the dirt in frustration*



if i had a PENNY for every time i heard that i'd be a billionaire!!!


----------



## Neen (Feb 25, 2009)

Newly single and very ready to mingle. Now taking applications for a new boy toy.....:eat2:


----------



## BeckaBoo (Feb 25, 2009)

Single, confused about it all, don't know what I want or need right now. 

Feeling lonely tonight though which sucks.


----------



## canadianbbw4u (Feb 25, 2009)

Add me back to the damn list! :doh: and its only Feb lol


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 25, 2009)

Neen said:


> Newly single and very ready to mingle. Now taking applications for a new boy toy.....:eat2:



*sends application*

I have references available if you would like to here from the as well ^_^


----------



## sully57 (Feb 26, 2009)

Just_Jen said:


> still waving the single flag!
> 
> Im not looking too much tbh though. It'd be hard fitting someone into my schedule. anyone i do like live waay too far away *sigh*


You don't live far a way Jen, everyone else does!


----------



## logix (Feb 27, 2009)

*raises hand* need some company here in texas LOL


----------



## logix (Feb 27, 2009)

SMA413 said:


> Single as a slice of cheese... still. And there are times I'm okay with it and there are times when it sucks. But usually the okay times outnumber the sucky times.
> 
> There is someone I have in my scope... :wubu: lol
> 
> Whatev- we'll see what happens.



omg a single thug!!! lol i like your avatar there roflmao. I'm a thug too check out my wii beanie now that's gangsta


----------



## Ivy (Feb 28, 2009)

largenlovely said:


> but in regards to being single for forever..i'm thinking it might just be *easier* to purposefully live that way.



giant mansion. you, holly fo, kellie and me. tons o' dogs. tons o' food. *NO MENS.* best idea ever? i think so.


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm so in ..totally the best idea ever. We'll just all grow old and fat together :wubu:

this sounds like a reality show waiting to happen lol



Ivy said:


> giant mansion. you, holly fo, kellie and me. tons o' dogs. tons o' food. *NO MENS.* best idea ever? i think so.


----------



## Ivy (Feb 28, 2009)

largenlovely said:


> I'm so in ..totally the best idea ever. We'll just all grow old and fat together :wubu:
> 
> this sounds like a reality show waiting to happen lol



hahaha YES. 

fatty island.


----------



## MamaLisa (Feb 28, 2009)

Flyin Lilac said:


> Jesus if I had a nickel for every time I've gotten _that _line from a guy ...
> 
> *kicks at the dirt in frustration*



hahahahaha im joining that club!


----------



## MamaLisa (Feb 28, 2009)

Ivy said:


> hahaha YES.
> 
> fatty island.



hahahaha im joining that club 2 hahahah


----------



## Oirish (Feb 28, 2009)

Still single. Kind of in a weird spot right now because in a very short while I could be in one of many places around the world and I don't know which it will be.


----------



## CleverBomb (Feb 28, 2009)

Ivy said:


> hahaha YES.
> 
> fatty island.


Wasn't that a TV show back in the '70s?

-Rusty
(Has a moment of silence for the late Hervé Jean-Pierre Villechaize, seriously.)


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 28, 2009)

CleverBomb said:


> (Has a moment of silence for the late Hervé Jean-Pierre Villechaize, seriously.)



And no respects to Ricardo Montalban?


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 28, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> And no respects to Ricardo Montalban?



OMG i didn't kown he passed.


He was sexy..even in the white suite


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 28, 2009)

CleverBomb said:


> Wasn't that a TV show back in the '70s?
> 
> -Rusty
> (Has a moment of silence for the late Hervé Jean-Pierre Villechaize, seriously.)





> In addition to being an actor, Villechaize became an active member of a movement in 1970s-1980s California to deal with child abuse and neglect, often going to crime scenes himself to help comfort abuse victims. Villechaize's former co-workers recalled that despite his stature, he would often confront and chastise spousal and child abusers when he arrived at crime scenes.



That was an interesting read, Rusty. Thanks


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Feb 28, 2009)

Still single..


----------



## ladle (Feb 28, 2009)

Here's to a single and happy 2009 full of travels and adventures!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 28, 2009)

ladle said:


> Here's to a single and happy 2009 full of travels and adventures!



to Oklahoma?


----------



## yourpersonalpenguin (Feb 28, 2009)

this april will make one full year single. I'm not happy about it. out of curiousity, has anyone started a seeking thread?


----------



## ladle (Feb 28, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> to Oklahoma?



Nahh...to Las Vegas though!..woohoo!...albeit way to early for the bash!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 28, 2009)

yourpersonalpenguin said:


> this april will make one full year single. I'm not happy about it. out of curiousity, has anyone started a seeking thread?


YPP...personals-type posts are not permitted on the Dims boards...so that likely wouldn't be a good idea.


----------



## yourpersonalpenguin (Feb 28, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> YPP...personals-type posts are not permitted on the Dims boards...so that likely wouldn't be a good idea.



wow. I occasionally have what I call "penguin" moments. thanks for letting me know.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 28, 2009)

No worries!


----------



## ladle (Feb 28, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> YPP...personals-type posts are not permitted on the Dims boards...so that likely wouldn't be a good idea.



What about...SWM looking for kingsize chocolate...
Could either be a dating ad or the fact I am hungry....


----------



## Oirish (Feb 28, 2009)

ladle said:


> What about...SWM looking for kingsize chocolate...
> Could either be a dating ad or the fact I am hungry....



Ha! Thats pretty funny.


----------



## That1BigGirl (Feb 28, 2009)

ladle said:


> What about...SWM looking for kingsize chocolate...
> Could either be a dating ad or the fact I am hungry....



*Hands over the Reese Cups and Milky Way*

That's all I've got.


----------



## ladle (Feb 28, 2009)

That1BigGirl said:


> *Hands over the Reese Cups and Milky Way*
> 
> That's all I've got.



Tsk tsk tsk....
no wonder you are in the single thread....
you'll never lure a man in with so little.....:doh:


----------



## That1BigGirl (Feb 28, 2009)

ladle said:


> Tsk tsk tsk....
> no wonder you are in the single thread....
> you'll never lure a man in with so little.....:doh:



I *could* go walk over the candy shelf, but that would require effort. I'm not sure I really want to put any effort into that just yet.


----------



## ladle (Feb 28, 2009)

That1BigGirl said:


> I *could* go walk over the candy shelf, but that would require effort. I'm not sure I really want to put any effort into that just yet.



Candy shelves?....wow....you live in a house made of candy...OMG

I gotta move in with you.

(LICKS THE WALL)


----------



## That1BigGirl (Feb 28, 2009)

ladle said:


> Candy shelves?....wow....you live in a house made of candy...OMG
> 
> I gotta move in with you.
> 
> (LICKS THE WALL)



... kind of.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 28, 2009)

ladle said:


> Candy shelves?....wow....you live in a house made of candy...OMG
> 
> I gotta move in with you.
> 
> (LICKS THE WALL)




Cause I've got a Golden Ticket...........


----------



## ladle (Mar 1, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Cause I've got a Golden Ticket...........



Run Home Green Eyed Fairy!!!!


----------



## S13Drifter (Mar 1, 2009)

still single this year and changing schools so cant really start anything untill summer :<


----------



## Keb (Mar 2, 2009)

Well, I've got snow for my birthday tomorrow, but no guy to throw snowballs at! Still, it's a start!


----------



## phillytallguy (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Single guy here from the Philadelphia suburban area.


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Mar 3, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> And no respects to Ricardo Montalban?



... and his rich Corinthian leather


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 3, 2009)

phillytallguy said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Single guy here from the Philadelphia suburban area.



Hi ya :batting:

Do you mind if I direct you to the thread linked below? Your presence in it would be most appreciated  

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/f...t&logouthash=903449535eddba3e96ff5a1376b7e2df


----------



## Gspoon (Mar 3, 2009)

I am still single


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 6, 2009)

Gspoon said:


> I am still single



That's because you reject perfectly fine girls who live 3 hours from you!


----------



## supersoup (Mar 7, 2009)

Gspoon said:


> I am still single



no worries dear spoon, someday soon i am most positive you will cross paths with a cute fatty that loves her body, loves being fat, and loves that you love it too!

also, ash and i are still totally going to get you to the east coast for a visit this year, even if we have to kidnap you.


----------



## Ash (Mar 7, 2009)

supersoup said:


> also, ash and i are still totally going to get you to the east coast for a visit this year, even if we have to kidnap you.



Seconded.

<3 Spoony


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 7, 2009)

Wow, that made me uncomfortable.


----------



## Rowan (Mar 7, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> That's because you reject perfectly fine girls who live 3 hours from you!



ouch...burn lol


----------



## supersoup (Mar 7, 2009)

not really a burn. you aren't going to click with everyone just because they fit a body type you say you enjoy. i'm a fat chick, not every fa, if any, is going to dig me just because of it.


----------



## Weeze (Mar 7, 2009)

supersoup said:


> not really a burn. you aren't going to click with everyone just because they fit a body type you say you enjoy. i'm a fat chick, not every fa, if any, is going to dig me just because of it.



Was this a burn?


I'm so confused 

Also, I thought it would be fabulous to let this thread know that I am 18 years old and have already resigned myself to dying alone.


----------



## Rowan (Mar 7, 2009)

okay...let me clarify....

when i said that....if i were the person the comment was directed to...i would be a bit taken aback. It was said " Originally Posted by Famouslastwords:
That's because you reject perfectly fine girls who live 3 hours from you!"
That seems a bit hostile....

but...whatever..*shrug*


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 7, 2009)

well said...and vice versa too, just because a fella is an FA and local to someone doesn't mean they'd necessarily be what that particular fat girl is looking for.

There's no need to be angry at someone because they don't feel they'd be compatible with another person. It could be for some dumb reason that you're not even aware of. That guy may require a girl who likes horror films and you mentioned in passing that you don't like those types of films. A girl might want someone who wouldn't be bothered by her taking a toke or two here and there and you've stated that you're adamantly against any type of drug use. 

You never know what's going on in a persons head..so there's no need to take things personal. Just move on and try out the next person to see if you're a fit 



supersoup said:


> not really a burn. you aren't going to click with everyone just because they fit a body type you say you enjoy. i'm a fat chick, not every fa, if any, is going to dig me just because of it.


----------



## jay kratos (Mar 7, 2009)

I think if you do want to get with that person, its all about chemistry.If it there its there. If not then, oh well.


----------



## jay kratos (Mar 7, 2009)

Give him or her a real shot without just giving up.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 9, 2009)

I was joking. Settle down Beavis. I always tell him he cheats on me too, does that mean we're together or I think that? Nope.


----------



## Gspoon (Mar 9, 2009)

Its ok folks! I knew she was joking . I appreciate the warm thoughts though, FLW wasn't out to get me, don't worry.

I don't want this topic to be locked, so lets move on shall we!

Love Spoony


----------



## ahtnamas (Mar 10, 2009)

Single. 

Even gave up guys for lent.....


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Mar 10, 2009)

Still single and might be taking a trip to MI..


----------



## Lavasse (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm not sure if I posted on this thread or not before so here goes anyways.

Yep still single.


----------



## Lavasse (Mar 12, 2009)

ahtnamas said:


> Single.
> 
> Even gave up guys for lent.....



Geez thats harsh lol


----------



## TygerKitty (Mar 12, 2009)

OoOo just found this thread... I'm totally single! Helloooooo everyone!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Mar 12, 2009)

hello tygerkitty:bow:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 13, 2009)

_*This is one wicked woman is wickedly single!*_


----------



## TygerKitty (Mar 14, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> hello tygerkitty:bow:



Hello!

Ok, why is there a ten character minimum? Seems I'm not allowed to just say "Hello!" because it isn't long enough hence this random extra rant lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 14, 2009)

TygerKitty said:


> Hello!
> 
> Ok, why is there a ten character minimum? Seems I'm not allowed to just say "Hello!" because it isn't long enough hence this random extra rant lol




I just say whatever it is I want to say even if it's just one smiley....and get past that ten character business by pressing the space bar a bit and then adding a randon "." (period) at the end of the spaces. 





Hence you might see:

:wubu: .


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 14, 2009)

*single single single single single single

and

did

i 

mention 

to 

anyone 

lately

that 

I 

am

not 

seeing

anybody *


----------



## Saxphon (Mar 17, 2009)

As of this past weekend, I think I need to take myself off the single list. There is someone in my life now that might give me plenty of reasons to not view the Dims boards so often. All good though - she might even come to visit the boards herself in the future. She is a BBW, loves to cook, and enjoys her men big too.

Pinch me ........... just to make sure ........


----------



## Mishty (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm so damn single, and prom is only 2 weeks away. :doh:


----------



## shashank (Mar 17, 2009)

single...ready to ...:wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 18, 2009)

Saxphon said:


> As of this past weekend, I think I need to take myself off the single list. There is someone in my life now that might give me plenty of reasons to not view the Dims boards so often. All good though - she might even come to visit the boards herself in the future. She is a BBW, loves to cook, and enjoys her men big too.
> 
> Pinch me ........... just to make sure ........




Congratulations. I hope it works out for you


----------



## Rahero2k3 (Mar 21, 2009)

Still single and looking.


----------



## Proner (Mar 21, 2009)

Single and don't give up the hope of found love.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Mar 21, 2009)

Still single and hoping to meet someone soon. :blush:


----------



## Just_Jen (Mar 21, 2009)

*pops intro thread and waves* dont give up loviees! we shall find someone to love every curve of our sexilicious mind, body and soul! <3


----------



## Victim (Mar 21, 2009)

I discovered an ex co-worker was an FA and steered him toward DIMS, so there is one more out there for you...


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 21, 2009)

Still Single.
But Less Man-Hating. 
I Have Actually Hit That "Recruit Friends To Find Me a Man" Stage.

Oh, Godzilla. Can you tell I'm a Teenager?


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 21, 2009)

Am I in this thread yet? Think so. Either way, I'm still single...be nice to have a significant other, but I am also hoping to move jobs/away from home/country of residence in the next 6-9months so don't think now is the best time to get into anything serious. At the same time, think I'm a bit too emotionally fragile atm to handle a f**k buddy situation, so I suppose I'm better off alone for the time being.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Mar 21, 2009)

Victim said:


> I discovered an ex co-worker was an FA and steered him toward DIMS, so there is one more out there for you...



awwww. Thanks Victim for keeping an eye out for us single girls


----------



## Cors (Mar 22, 2009)

Victim said:


> I discovered an ex co-worker was an FA and steered him toward DIMS, so there is one more out there for you...



I'm curious. How did you find out? 



Gingembre said:


> Am I in this thread yet? Think so. Either way, I'm still single...be nice to have a significant other, but I am also hoping to move jobs/away from home/country of residence in the next 6-9months so don't think now is the best time to get into anything serious. At the same time, think I'm a bit too emotionally fragile atm to handle a f**k buddy situation, so I suppose I'm better off alone for the time being.



Aww, where are you planning to go? Hang in there!


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 22, 2009)

Cors said:


> Aww, where are you planning to go? Hang in there!



My company's supposedly opening an NYC office at the end of the summer. Got my name on the list to move...but it depends on a few things (like if i'll be able to afford it, and if I haven't found a job I actually want to do first, wherever that may be).


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Mar 22, 2009)

<raises hand> Can I join this group too?


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Mar 22, 2009)

sully57 said:


> Single (my own fault really)... B.O.R.E.D... and slowly losing all hope.


Your own fault? Oh really? Why is that?!


----------



## Slamaga (Mar 22, 2009)

Another single in the pack! 

Interests
-Mountain Bike
-Acting
-Traveling
-Video games
-Hiking
-Music (I'm in a melody metal band)

Likes
-Romantism
-Anything new
-True relationship
-Non-superficial things
-Learning
-Parties
-Dance
-Discovering gastronomics things (I like sushis so much)

Dislikes
-High or agressive ton of voice


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 22, 2009)

Single and think to hell with love.........would love just to get laid again with a normal kind of man.......:doh:


----------



## braindeadhead (Mar 22, 2009)

Single as the day I was born

and probably going to stay that way for awhile.... no rush...


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Mar 23, 2009)

Still single. Still hoping. Still discouraged. 

But still hoping.


----------



## URTalking2Jenn (Mar 23, 2009)

Still single, but not really out there looking. But it's cool if love comes looking for me.


----------



## URTalking2Jenn (Mar 23, 2009)

Flyin Lilac said:


> Still single. Still hoping. Still discouraged.
> 
> But still hoping.



This is the year of Hope and Change. Good luck to you.


----------



## enxtc (Mar 23, 2009)

A few months ago, I ended a 4yr relationship. I am now single and would like to find someone special to be in my life. I like being with someone and all the comforts that it brings.


----------



## Slamaga (Mar 23, 2009)

My experience about love is not that happy XX. I've been flushed by number of girls and I really didn't know why and they always said sort of things like: It's not you it's me..., I'm not ready for this..., It's ok if we are friends... What is strange about it, is I still have hope about love but I'm confused about love relationships.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm still on the list.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 23, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> I'm still on the list.



hahaha... we're supposed to keep checking in? Sheesh, this is going to be a long list of us "still singles".


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 23, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> hahaha... we're supposed to keep checking in? Sheesh, this is going to be a long list of us "still singles".



I figured reminding the universe couldn't hurt


----------



## KerrieKat (Mar 23, 2009)

Still single in Oregon. Sigh.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Mar 24, 2009)

Everyone else is checking in, I might as well too.

Still single.
Still ready to mingle.

Someone mingle me already!


----------



## sully57 (Mar 24, 2009)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Your own fault? Oh really? Why is that?!



Because I can be a f*****g clown shoe sometimes... it happens when I listen to my brain.


----------



## Victim (Mar 25, 2009)

> I'm curious. How did you find out?



One of the temps was complaining that other people were giving her shit about her weight. I told her she didn't have to live her life like other people wanted her too. I then explained my preferences.

"Oh, you're like XXXX!" One of our regulars said...


----------



## shashank (Mar 25, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> I figured reminding the universe couldn't hurt



That that Note, I give my status a Bump !! SINGLE...


----------



## braindeadhead (Mar 25, 2009)

Gingembre said:


> Am I in this thread yet? Think so. Either way, I'm still single...be nice to have a significant other, but I am also hoping to move jobs/away from home/country of residence in the next 6-9months so don't think now is the best time to get into anything serious. At the same time, think I'm a bit too emotionally fragile atm to handle a f**k buddy situation, so I suppose I'm better off alone for the time being.



Don't you know that being unavailable to date is the best way to meet someone? 

You're in an emotional and situational position that is good for dating? Yeah, the Universe hates that so get used to being lonely... You're about to travel into deep space orbit of the Earth for the next ten years? Let me introduce you to Mr/Ms Right...


----------



## Cors (Mar 25, 2009)

Victim said:


> One of the temps was complaining that other people were giving her shit about her weight. I told her she didn't have to live her life like other people wanted her too. I then explained my preferences.
> 
> "Oh, you're like XXXX!" One of our regulars said...



That's cool! :O 



braindeadhead said:


> Don't you know that being unavailable to date is the best way to meet someone?
> 
> You're in an emotional and situational position that is good for dating? Yeah, the Universe hates that so get used to being lonely... You're about to travel into deep space orbit of the Earth for the next ten years? Let me introduce you to Mr/Ms Right...



That is so true!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 25, 2009)

Add me to the list too. Single and looking.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 26, 2009)

braindeadhead said:


> Don't you know that being unavailable to date is the best way to meet someone?
> 
> You're in an emotional and situational position that is good for dating? Yeah, the Universe hates that so get used to being lonely... You're about to travel into deep space orbit of the Earth for the next ten years? Let me introduce you to Mr/Ms Right...





Sooo true. Just when I was thinking about getting back with my ex, this guy messaged me on myspace...of course he turned out to be a lush and a pothead but it was something when I've had no real interest in 2 yrs. 

Rep on the way.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 26, 2009)

*ALL Kinds of single here and so excited to be alone and happy and enjoying life and making the most of it!!!! I started 2 new careers this year of 2009 and am just all about it and living life, fully *


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Mar 27, 2009)

Single for 3 yrs (technically). Jumped back into dating after a bad breakup and typically that helps the time go faster but it didn't work this time. So last summer I made the conscious decision to stop dating all together, no flirting, no making myself available at all, and lo and behold the feelings for the ex and the bitter feelings towards men just disappeared like magic somehow. So, over the past few weeks I realized I'm actually ready to meet someone again and I look forward to it for the first time in years. We'll see how it goes..


----------



## kittencat (Mar 27, 2009)

Been single for a good six months now and to be honest things are looking pretty damn grim..however i am not giving up..im sure there is a rad guy out there for me somewheres.And i am totally ready to begin dating again........sooo Hoozah..mkthx


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Mar 27, 2009)

I am single! Still looking for the right woman. I thought I had found her, but I was wrong.


----------



## KFD (Mar 29, 2009)

Just found this thread: *Yeah, single here too* (and not really looking too hard)*!*  I don't expect Ms. Right (or hell, even Ms. Committal) to grace me with her presence any time soon. Not really worried, considering I don't have that whole "communicate with the opposite sex" concept completely down yet.Catch me if you can!
C'est la vie...
KFD


----------



## LisaInNC (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh for pete's sake, still single.


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 29, 2009)

extra_fat_guy said:


> I am single! Still looking for the right woman. I thought I had found her, but I was wrong.



same.. .. replace the word woman with man and her with him lol


----------



## Jeff In Wichita (Mar 29, 2009)

Single and looking in Wichita KS 

I'm 36 and being single is not as great as it used to be. I dated a lot when I loved being alone, and lately I haven't dated at all and am becoming overwhelmed with loneliness.


----------



## IszyStone (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm single...WEEEE. It's okay.:happy:


----------



## Slamaga (Mar 29, 2009)

After seeing much of your comments, I begin to hope again. The best way to realize the hope is to meet each other. I hope to do so with you.


----------



## Ample Pie (Mar 29, 2009)

swingle. .


----------



## Just_Jen (Mar 29, 2009)

dammit im still checking in here again <3 single! It works so far but it's a bit lonely!


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Mar 29, 2009)

LA stand up.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 29, 2009)

hmm ..

.....


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Mar 29, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> hmm ..
> 
> .....



Indeed. hmmm...


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 30, 2009)

I think depressed dog could sum up my feelings on relationships at the moment much better than I ever could.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 30, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I think depressed dog could sum up my feelings on relationships at the moment much better than I ever could.



It probably ain't your hand that you spend a lotta time holding.....   


J/K...but you know you left that one WIDE OPEN ;


----------



## LinCanDo66 (Apr 1, 2009)

Single here and ok with it at the moment. Then again, I might not be ok with it this weekend. 

I love hormones!


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 1, 2009)

Single. No longer with the lady with 3 kids and baggage, kinda bummy but getting a 2000+ square foot house for cheap money so I guess God and the Goddess still love me and showers me with shine and good stuff.


----------



## Deven (Apr 1, 2009)

Still single. It's allright, I suppose.


----------



## RacinJason (Apr 1, 2009)

Single. I've been banging my ex-wife lately. In bed she is 118lbs of sexual energy. Out of bed she is 118lbs of demonic soul devouring evil from which there is no return. But she gives good oral and brings me a sammich every once in awhile. Fair trade.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 2, 2009)

Class. 


That is all.


----------



## Mini (Apr 2, 2009)

Still single, but I think it's 'cause classy dudes like Jason up there have been lapping up all the available chicks.


----------



## Victim (Apr 2, 2009)

Mini said:


> Still single, but I think it's 'cause classy dudes like Jason up there have been lapping up all the available chicks.




It's the car. It's also the whole 'green' thing. Those cars don't run off of conventional fuel, they are driven by pure testosterone. All it takes is a catheter up the left nut and you're good to go.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 2, 2009)

Mini said:


> Still single, but I think it's 'cause classy dudes like Jason up there have been lapping up all the available chicks.



All the available stupid chicks. He doesn't stand a chance with the decent intelligent females.


----------



## RacinJason (Apr 3, 2009)

DitzyBrunette said:


> All the available stupid chicks. He doesn't stand a chance with the decent intelligent females.



It was a joke guys. Read it to yourself and say SATIRE. I can be a bit edgy at times with my humor. Perhaps this was the wrong place to display it. 

I did laugh at the car comment. I have to tell you that IV sure hurt when I first stuck it in. Attacked because I like fast cars. Well, if that's your idea of a viable target go for it. I've got wide shoulders. Some people just embrace the "less is more" philosphy. I figure there are atleast 3 Hybrids on the road that make up for what my Viper eats in gasoline per year. Oh the horror.


----------



## braindeadhead (Apr 3, 2009)

I would like to present the ideo of using italics to denote sarcasim or humor that otherwise requires intonation to come across as humor...

As an example...

That's a really interesting story about your gold fish....

vs

That's a really _interesting_ story about your gold fish....


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 3, 2009)

RacinJason said:


> Single. I've been banging my ex-wife lately. In bed she is 118lbs of sexual energy. Out of bed she is 118lbs of demonic soul devouring evil from which there is no return. But she gives good oral and brings me a sammich every once in awhile. Fair trade.





RacinJason said:


> It was a joke guys. Read it to yourself and say SATIRE. I can be a bit edgy at times with my humor. Perhaps this was the wrong place to display it.
> 
> I did laugh at the car comment. I have to tell you that IV sure hurt when I first stuck it in. Attacked because I like fast cars. Well, if that's your idea of a viable target go for it. I've got wide shoulders. Some people just embrace the "less is more" philosphy. I figure there are atleast 3 Hybrids on the road that make up for what my Viper eats in gasoline per year. Oh the horror.



*Context*. Context matters. And there are contexts within which a joke (?) like that might be enjoyed, but - much like jokes about rape, without the proper context, it's not only unfunny, but it's mere usage outside (purposely?) of *any* context can be viewed as distastefully aggressive, sarcasm or not. Especially when the response to criticism about it comes off as defensive.

Me, I just found it unfortunate to see that on a thread tangentially connected to dating. Not that my feelings matter here, but I felt sad that you made that choice.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> *Context*. Context matters. And there are contexts within which a joke (?) like that might be enjoyed, but - much like jokes about rape, without the proper context, it's not only unfunny, but it's mere usage outside (purposely?) of *any* context can be viewed as distastefully aggressive, sarcasm or not. Especially when the response to criticism about it comes off as defensive.
> 
> Me, I just found it unfortunate to see that on a thread tangentially connected to dating. Not that my feelings matter here, but I felt sad that you made that choice.



I was just wondering where blackjack was with his whorf pic lol


----------



## CCC (Apr 5, 2009)

single. still and always.


----------



## Mini (Apr 5, 2009)

Here is a perfect example of why I've not had girly action in almost 5 months.

Got off work yesterday around 2 and after getting changed into my civilian garb I started walking over to the admin building to talk to a friend about the night's plans. I pass a group of females, all of whom were young and attractive, and one calls out "Hey, GQ!"

I stop, turn around, and ask her, perhaps somewhat brusquely, why she felt the need to be sarcastic. Does it make you feel good? Are you shallow?

Turns out she was attempting to pay a genuine compliment. She thought I looked good.

I blanch, pause, and then say, Wow, I thank you for my awkward interaction for the day.

She now thinks I'm insulting her, and I can tell she's getting flustered. Deciding to get the heck out of dodge before more damage is done, I bid her adieu - literally - and say "Maybe next time you won't be so quick to compliment tall strangers."

I turn, walk away and hear naught but the braying laughter of a group of females who've turned lesbian.


----------



## Keb (Apr 5, 2009)

Aw, Mini


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 5, 2009)

Mini said:


> Here is a perfect example of why I've not had girly action in almost 5 months.
> 
> Got off work yesterday around 2 and after getting changed into my civilian garb I started walking over to the admin building to talk to a friend about the night's plans. I pass a group of females, all of whom were young and attractive, and one calls out "Hey, GQ!"
> 
> ...



Lesson from that story is: You're hot. Accept that people will think it.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 5, 2009)

Seriously, Michael - it took me a long time to EVER learn to think compliments from guys could be genuine, becuase they weren't for so long (in high school). Once you learn that, it opens up a whole new, less negative, world.


----------



## BBWModel (Apr 6, 2009)

I guess we just need to keep telling him how hot he is...maybe it will sink into his thick skull one of these days! LOL

Michael, YOU ARE HOT!!! 

:eat2: :wubu: :smitten:



BigBeautifulMe said:


> Seriously, Michael - it took me a long time to EVER learn to think compliments from guys could be genuine, becuase they weren't for so long (in high school). Once you learn that, it opens up a whole new, less negative, world.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Apr 6, 2009)

Still Single... Happy sometimes and Sad sometimes...


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 6, 2009)

BBWModel said:


> I guess we just need to keep telling him how hot he is...maybe it will sink into his thick skull one of these days! LOL
> 
> Michael, YOU ARE HOT!!!
> 
> :eat2: :wubu: :smitten:




I'll add to the pile of compliments, he's a cutie ~ plus he has my favorite name, I'm a Michael Magnet (for the past 15 years I can't seem to get away from men named Mike.)


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Apr 7, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> Lesson from that story is: You're hot. Accept that people will think it.


I concur!


----------



## MasterShake (Apr 7, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> I figured reminding the universe couldn't hurt


I wasn't even aware of this thread to check in the first time, let alone update it! 

Still single in Kansas. :doh:


----------



## blackghost20t (Apr 8, 2009)

Single here too


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Apr 26, 2009)

Very single....

I'm okay with it too, I've made a point to deliberately not 'seek' anyone- but if someone comes to me that's great. I think it's easier to find someone when you aren't looking


----------



## Quiet1One (Apr 26, 2009)

Okay, I've been reading some of these post and I have to ask why most of you (guys and Girls) are single? ...ask yourself. Most of you guys are cute and beautiful, I find it hard to see why. As for me, I'm a resent single person. I'm looking but I haven't found a person that has the same interests as I. I just moved back to the area and still trying to figure things out. -that's my excuse. I just plan to socialize until I'm with the right person, maybe the right person is in this community (dimensions). I don't know until I meet some of you guys.... future will tell. I'm just saying, get out and just talk to new and strange people. You meet them, then their friends, then their friends friends and so on.

Wish you guys all the luck, if anyone local needs a side kick to go out with.... I'm offering my time. I say that a group makes it easier to break the ice.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm -still- single.
But now I'm debating whether or not I really -want- to 'date' anybody.

Honestly, what do I have to offer? 
Too many Faults. 


Faulty Equipment, Ship me back to the factory folks, I think I need repairs...


----------



## Mathias (Apr 29, 2009)

RacinJason said:


> It was a joke guys. Read it to yourself and say SATIRE. I can be a bit edgy at times with my humor. Perhaps this was the wrong place to display it.
> 
> I did laugh at the car comment. I have to tell you that IV sure hurt when I first stuck it in. Attacked because I like fast cars. Well, if that's your idea of a viable target go for it. I've got wide shoulders. Some people just embrace the "less is more" philosphy. I figure there are atleast 3 Hybrids on the road that make up for what my Viper eats in gasoline per year. Oh the horror.



Use the /s tag next time.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm single but I don't let that get me down. I'm sure I'll find the right woman someday...


----------



## succubus_dxb (Apr 29, 2009)

single n' minglin'..... again. I'm back on the meat market after a little bit of a failed attempt the last couple months... aaaaaaaaand moving on


----------



## Bron82 (May 1, 2009)

As of 2 am this coming Sunday morning, I will have been single (and dateless) for exactly 4 years.  (Heh, it's not all bad... I'm _much_ better off without him.)

Being single has it's perks (I don't have to share the bed, covers, or remote control, and I can keep the bedroom as cool as I like it), but it can definately be a bummer at times.

I try to remember "when life throws you lemons, make lemonade", but let's face it... Unless life also throws you water and sugar, your lemonade's gonna suck!


----------



## DitzyBrunette (May 1, 2009)

Quiet1One said:


> Okay, I've been reading some of these post and I have to ask why most of you (guys and Girls) are single? ...ask yourself. Most of you guys are cute and beautiful, I find it hard to see why.



I hate when people ask this question. Being attractive has nothing to do with being single. It's a matter of finding the right person we all click with. Finding dates is the easy part, finding dates who we're a match with is the more difficult part. If I was hooking up with everyone I found attractive just so I could be off the market, I'd be a big ol' whore. But I'm looking for a guy who has more than just great looks...


----------



## succubus_dxb (May 1, 2009)

DitzyBrunette said:


> But I'm looking for a guy who has more than just great looks...



He's got to be PACKIN' too 


juuuust kidding


----------



## DitzyBrunette (May 1, 2009)

succubus_dxb said:


> He's got to be PACKIN' too
> 
> 
> juuuust kidding



Haha, I agree with ya. Packing to an extent though. I know not many women will admit it, but there is a thing as too big. I wanna say Oooh not OUCH.


----------



## Just_Jen (May 4, 2009)

still single! where are all the men that should be swooning all over us lovely ladies?!?!?


----------



## Mini (May 5, 2009)

A really good friend of mine - female, FYI - has said that my supposed awkwardness stems more from my cadence than possibly anything else. It's not that I'm necessarily a *bad* speaker, but I take awhile to get something out when I'm on the spot. Also, eye-contact. Still a problem.

So, obviously still single, but perhaps I can work on this shit and become more appealing!


----------



## Rowan (May 5, 2009)

I think i'm still single because even the guys i obviously flirt with either dont find me attractive so dont really give me the time of day, or they just cant figure out im flirting with them maybe? what gives? ugh


----------



## Slamaga (May 5, 2009)

Rowan said:


> I think i'm still single because even the guys i obviously flirt with either dont find me attractive so dont really give me the time of day, or they just cant figure out im flirting with them maybe? what gives? ugh



I know what you're talking about... its quite tough to make someone see the same thing you see. If you love someone, the hardest job is to make him see you love him and that you're not a freak (its a repulsive thing for a person). But there is that strong fear which is "does he or she loves me like I do?" and most of the time, there's a lack of belief in ourselves when it comes to flirting.
It puts some trigger by the same time it puts some fear. 

After having experienced some love disasters and some love dreams, I can see something more or less clear : It is important to know the person we are flirting with and it is important to know why you flirt with that one unique person. It is something I still don't respect most of the time when I'M flirting and it always come to a big zero in the relation I tried to build.

I won't say something like "keep going on" or "it's gonna be okay" but I'm with you and I encourage you to talk to us about what's happening wrong in your life. Big hugs and kisses ny the time:happy:


----------



## Rowan (May 5, 2009)

Slamaga said:


> I know what you're talking about... its quite tough to make someone see the same thing you see. If you love someone, the hardest job is to make him see you love him and that you're not a freak (its a repulsive thing for a person). But there is that strong fear which is "does he or she loves me like I do?" and most of the time, there's a lack of belief in ourselves when it comes to flirting.
> It puts some trigger by the same time it puts some fear.
> 
> After having experienced some love disasters and some love dreams, I can see something more or less clear : It is important to know the person we are flirting with and it is important to know why you flirt with that one unique person. It is something I still don't respect most of the time when I'M flirting and it always come to a big zero in the relation I tried to build.
> ...



Well thank you darlin


----------



## slrm2m (May 5, 2009)

Single and longing for love.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 5, 2009)

I'm single because I'm a dirty bitch....that abhors fisting.....:doh:


----------



## Slamaga (May 5, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm single because I'm a dirty bitch....that abhors fisting.....:doh:



I think that fisting became a so much great obsession for you now


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 5, 2009)

I'm single... somehow... some people tell me great, and others wonder what is the matter with me! WAY too many beautiful BBWs out there, though... like DitzyBrunette said, it has to CLICK... 

(Yeah, I know, I expect some flack, but life is all about risk!)


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (May 5, 2009)

Mini said:


> ...but perhaps I can work on this shit and become more appealing!



Mini, if a man actually said a sentence like that to me, I'd be thoroughly charmed. Then again.....I'm pretty much the _last_ person you should ever listen to regarding romance.


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 5, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> that abhors fisting.....:doh:



You know, before coming to Dims I never heard about that. Still wish hadn't.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 6, 2009)

Jack Skellington said:


> You know, before coming to Dims I never heard about that. Still wish hadn't.



I learned about felching...and men using jars of liver for masturbation in a yahoo chess lounge. Do you realize that yahoo lounges aren't "adult only"?
I never allow my daughters in yahoo......


----------



## ahtnamas (May 6, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I learned about felching...and men using jars of liver for masturbation in a yahoo chess lounge. Do you realize that yahoo lounges aren't "adult only"?
> I never allow my daughters in yahoo......



I am so sorry I just googled the term felching now. so very sorry. 

and jars of liver? what ever happened to pies??? 



and I'm still single. oh well. I don't have time for drama now anyway.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 6, 2009)

ahtnamas said:


> I am so sorry I just googled the term felching now. so very sorry.
> 
> and jars of liver? what ever happened to pies???
> 
> ...




Same thing that probably happened to good old fashioned dating....too many guys seem to prefer fap pics over the real thing anymore....:blink:


----------



## ahtnamas (May 6, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Same thing that probably happened to good old fashioned dating....too many guys seem to prefer fap pics over the real thing anymore....:blink:



There's something wrong w/ them. What I wouldn't give for a good old fashioned courting.


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 6, 2009)

ahtnamas said:


> There's something wrong w/ them. What I wouldn't give for a good old fashioned courting.




Well, I don't want some loser who prefers fap pictures anyway. Obviously.


----------



## Gspoon (May 10, 2009)

Still single, but I am hoping to change that this summer with a very special someone, cross your fingers for me folks! Thanks!


----------



## quackman (May 11, 2009)

So, um, yeah... Spent 12 years sure that I would always be single and 3 years sure that I never would be again. Been single for a year now, and don't see that ever changing, but also realized that I've been wrong twice before... just starting to get to the maturity level that lets me admit that it's my personality, not my looks, that keeps me that way. Not sure if I can change my personality, not sure if I want to... really can't tell if I miss my ex or just miss being in a relationship, but sure do miss feeling loved. Currently fighting off two impossible infatuations, feeling down after getting rejected by eHarmony, and apparently unable to write in complete sentences tonight.


----------



## NoWayOut (May 11, 2009)

Single since February. Happy with that, since I don't know where I'll be in a week.


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 11, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I learned about felching...and men using jars of liver for masturbation in a yahoo chess lounge.



Oh, god, that's nasty. There are men that really do that!? Really!? Ewwwwww!!!! We seriously need a barf smilie for these situations.

And they felt the need to brag about that in a chess lounge of all places!? That's just, just all kinds of wrong.


----------



## snipermb435 (May 11, 2009)

I guess i am finally comig out of my shell and posting, lol, Yes I to am single, been so for a while.

I guess when i meet a women they are not sure if i am the real thing, and by that i mean, i am one of the nicest guys, not saying all you other guys aren't.
But i am british raised, born in england, 23, and have the manners of a gentleman, and over here in the states most women that i see and here from say they are used to being told we are going here and such, like they are there for the ride but nothing else, and when they meet me i am the complete oppisite, i ask them what would you like to do, and i think it scares them, am i worng,m what going on, and when i get a message (generally a text) saying i dont want to see you anymore, i generally says, be a bad boy, we want bad boys, wtf!!!!???? help here.

And yes, i am looking searching, and available.


----------



## Rowan (May 11, 2009)

snipermb435 said:


> I guess i am finally comig out of my shell and posting, lol, Yes I to am single, been so for a while.
> 
> I guess when i meet a women they are not sure if i am the real thing, and by that i mean, i am one of the nicest guys, not saying all you other guys aren't.
> But i am british raised, born in england, 23, and have the manners of a gentleman, and over here in the states most women that i see and here from say they are used to being told we are going here and such, like they are there for the ride but nothing else, and when they meet me i am the complete oppisite, i ask them what would you like to do, and i think it scares them, am i worng,m what going on, and when i get a message (generally a text) saying i dont want to see you anymore, i generally says, be a bad boy, we want bad boys, wtf!!!!???? help here.
> ...




I personally would love to meet a gentleman...so they are nuts and dont know what they are missing!!


----------



## snuggletiger (May 11, 2009)

Single
Tired of being the "you're so great you'll make a woman a great husband" routine too.
Ah but a new ginormous house makes up for all of that.


----------



## snipermb435 (May 11, 2009)

Rowan said:


> I personally would love to meet a gentleman...so they are nuts and dont know what they are missing!!



well we are out there, but my last gf said, we just seem to be hiding under rocks is how she said it. 
I guess so, lol, i guess i shall have to keep on looking.


----------



## snipermb435 (May 11, 2009)

snuggletiger said:


> Single
> Tired of being the "you're so great you'll make a woman a great husband" routine too.
> Ah but a new ginormous house makes up for all of that.



We'll i was going to say as much, but i thought best, but you said it ad i coulnt help but concur. well i guess a ginormous house does help.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 11, 2009)

Still Single.
But now I've found it sort of funny. And Despite Hating it, my Single-ness has become a running joke with my friends and I.

I'll do something drastically un 'lady' like, and either me or my guyfriend will go 'BAD MEGAN, YOU NO LADY, DAS WHY YOUR A SINGLULAR NOUN' Or some random comment.


Oh well. I've gotten to that 'take me or leave me' stage now. Lol.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 11, 2009)

...Oh. Dear Dims-Gods.

I will never ever ever be able to forget googling 'felching' now.
.... I BLAME PEER PRESSURE ?.. no, wait, MTV! YEAH!


----------



## MamaLisa (May 11, 2009)

ok.. im thinking i need to move to the USA to get someone lol

Melbourne Australia probably has 4 FA's in the whole place.. and ive already done 3 of them  hahahahahhahah joke

dont know if im looking for love necessarilly... but if it came i wouldnt turn it away..

nearly 35 and still bloody single! woop woop! lol


----------



## Slamaga (May 12, 2009)

Rowan said:


> I personally would love to meet a gentleman...so they are nuts and dont know what they are missing!!



I think what I know what I am missing, it is all because of distance... Quebec is a good place to live, but not one good to find a bbw (who accept herself).


----------



## snipermb435 (May 12, 2009)

MamaLisa said:


> ok.. im thinking i need to move to the USA to get someone lol
> 
> Melbourne Australia probably has 4 FA's in the whole place.. and ive already done 3 of them  hahahahahhahah joke
> 
> ...



Well i have to say this, i have been to australia,(sydney, melbourne, perth, etc, and i saw so many full figured women i didn't quite know what to do. but I agree there did seem to be more guys with smaller women then full figured, so yes, move here, aussie accents are awesome, i am sure the americans would love it, i am british and they do,lol.

And i am Sorry to hear your [/QUOTE] still bloody single[/QOUTE].


----------



## Rowan (May 12, 2009)

Slamaga said:


> I think what I know what I am missing, it is all because of distance... Quebec is a good place to live, but not one good to find a bbw (who accept herself).



I agree...you're just going to have to move to Florida then


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 12, 2009)

We gentlemen often do not find happiness because it is difficult for us to completely deal with all of the complications that a relationship brings. Sure we are nice guys and more often than not we do finish last as the adage says, but relationships can't be forced, no matter how nice both people are, or how one is. The main reason why we usually finish last is because we are willing to overlook many flaws in order to be accommodating, and that usually means disaster if the match isn't right. Many things happen- the woman doesn't return the compromise, she tries to change a person, she is a user, or she's not ready to be in a serious relationship due to personal issues. Guys who are not gentlemen are a lot more able to say "forget this, I'm outta here" and move on, or shake off a user. We're not built that way... not at all.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 12, 2009)

The first mistake is actually referring to yourself as a nice guy. Too many expectations crop up once you do that to constantly be that type of guy regardless of how the circumstances tell you to feel/react otherwise.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 12, 2009)

I kind of have that "man" thing going on myself......know how it's a cliche about men wanting "a lady in the street but a freak in the bed"?

I want that....except it's a gentleman in the street and a freak in my bed


----------



## NoWayOut (May 13, 2009)

Rowan said:


> I agree...you're just going to have to move to Florida then



Florida does seem to be a BBW hotspot.


----------



## Gspoon (May 13, 2009)

Spoke to soon, thought I was really going to be with this girl that I truly cared about... but spoke too soon.

Haha, still single.


----------



## nykspree8 (Jun 19, 2009)

NoWayOut said:


> Florida does seem to be a BBW hotspot.



it is, why did I move to Jersey :doh:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 19, 2009)

nykspree8 said:


> it is, why did I move to Jersey :doh:



Because you like things that smell bad?


----------



## NoWayOut (Jun 19, 2009)

nykspree8 said:


> it is, why did I move to Jersey :doh:



Good question. I spent a summer in Jersey and was no fan of it. Probably the best quotes about it were that it was a place to help you get to places where you actually wanted to be, and if the entire state east of Trenton just fell into the Atlantic (we worked in Trenton), that would be just fine.


----------



## NoWayOut (Jun 19, 2009)

As for me, I am now single for the third time this year. This has proven to be an interesting year relationship-wise, if nothing else.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 20, 2009)

I have really been enjoying the freedom that comes with being single. I was married for most of my adult life and then was in a 2 year relationship after my marriage. 
It feels like this is "my time" to be myself and do things for myself.....always taking care of someone else isn't always what it's cracked up to be.......


----------



## StarWitness (Jun 20, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It feels like this is "my time" to be myself and do things for myself.....always taking care of someone else isn't always what it's cracked up to be.......



I couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Tania (Jun 20, 2009)

After dating like a maniac for the past seven months or so, I finally found someone with whom I could fall in love...like, REALLY fall in love, the once-in-a-lifetime-omg-i-accept-you-fully-and-love-you-without-questions kind. Didn't work out. Broke my heart. Long story short, I'm finally to the point where I wanna get back on that horse and ride. Trouble is, the kind of guy I want to date seems to be pretty rare, and actual chemistry is even rarer. 

So...yeah. I'm trying to remain optimistic while also grappling with the likely fact that I may never find that magic again. 

Love is like Pandora's box, I say. In my case at least, the verdict is still out on the "better to have loved and lost" thing...


----------



## nykspree8 (Jun 20, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I have really been enjoying the freedom that comes with being single.



I do enjoy being single, but I never find myself single for too long, usually 3-4 months later I find myself in another relationship lol. I'm really trying this time around to stay single for a while (4 months so far lol) cause I think I need a break from relationships, but we'll see what happens


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 20, 2009)

Been single for a year now as of June 1st. Boy it's been a long time. Time sure does fly! I am not minding being single tho.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 20, 2009)

nykspree8 said:


> I do enjoy being single, but I never find myself single for too long, usually 3-4 months later I find myself in another relationship lol. I'm really trying this time around to stay single for a while (4 months so far lol) cause I think I need a break from relationships, but we'll see what happens


I was always like that before my marriage............but at this point in my life, I have decided that life is not "just happening" to me anymore. I have grown more choosy over time and find that I don't "accept" some things so easily from my dating partners like I used to. 
Perhaps I even seem stand offish when I first meet a guy anymore. I definitely have my walls/defenses up but in a good way because I am much wiser now. Next go around, I am CHOOSING...and not waiting for whatever comes my way. 

And if my "choice" doesn't arrive? That's okay, too....because I love where I am going now


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 20, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I was always like that before my marriage............but at this point in my life, I have decided that life is not "just happening" to me anymore. I have grown more choosy over time and find that I don't "accept" some things so easily from my dating partners like I used to.
> Perhaps I even seem stand offish when I first meet a guy anymore. I definitely have my walls/defenses up but in a good way because I am much wiser now. Next go around, I am CHOOSING...and not waiting for whatever comes my way.
> 
> And if my "choice" doesn't arrive? That's okay, too....because I love where I am going now


 
I am learning..I would love to have your wisdom when it comes to men. 

Justin and I's relationship was wonderful he taught me to be me and to love myself. I thank him for that. He is a wonderful guy and he will make someone very happy one day. I wish him olny the best!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 20, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> I am learning..I would love to have your wisdom when it comes to men.
> 
> Justin and I's relationship was wonderful he taught me to be me and to love myself. I thank him for that. He is a wonderful guy and he will make someone very happy one day. I wish him olny the best!



You are already wise.....you are taking the good things and moving on  :bow:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 20, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You are already wise.....you are taking the good things and moving on  :bow:


Aww thank you sweetheart! I don't feel like I am. 

He will always be in my heart and in my life. I still love him, I think I always will. He was the first guy to accept me for me. It was 4 1/2 yrs of ups and downs, but I have learned from them. I have learned I have to be my own person and that I need to be happy before I can make someone else happy. I am still learning and I know I will always be learning. :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 20, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Aww thank you sweetheart! I don't feel like I am.
> 
> He will always be in my heart and in my life. I still love him, I think I always will. He was the first guy to accept me for me. It was 4 1/2 yrs of ups and downs, but I have learned from them. I have learned I have to be my own person and that I need to be happy before I can make someone else happy. I am still learning and I know I will always be learning. :bow:



Your post reminded me of this quote:



"We turn not older with years, but newer every day." Emily Dickinson


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 20, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Your post reminded me of this quote:
> "We turn not older with years, but newer every day." Emily Dickinson


I like that! That is a good one to keep!


----------



## chm85 (Jun 20, 2009)

single again after a long tumultuous on and off again relationship...it actually feels kind of good at the moment!


----------



## kittencat (Jun 23, 2009)

I am STILL single..argh..i had a hopeful but like most things.It didnt work out.Too bad i thought he was rad.Anywho yeah.....still single.


----------



## Little Rock (Jun 24, 2009)

Single here too. And while I kind of wish I weren't....there are definitely times when I'm glad that I have no one to account to.  Not to say that if the right guy came along I wouldn't gladly give up my single status. LOL.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Jun 24, 2009)

All the single ladies (Now put your hands up) 

haha sorry I couldn't resist...lol

Yupp single as well. IDK sometimes I'm okay with it- sometimes I'm not. I guess I am kind of an independent person and do enjoy it- to a degree. It definitly would be nice to be in a relationship, but IDK maybe it's just me but too many of the guys I've come across are looking for a booty call. It's frustrating.

Yeah....single. Not really looking. not really NOT looking....kind of just open to what life has to over I suppose....

Good luck to everyone and may 2009 be your lucky year everyone


----------



## Lavasse (Jun 25, 2009)

Im still single have been for awhile. Probably will keep being that way for a long time. Eh life goes on.


----------



## butch (Jun 25, 2009)

I guess since it is the halfway point of the year, I should check in on the 'still single' front. Wish I had something wise or wistful or optimistic or misanthropic to say about this, but I don't. Maybe that is for the best, and, as I tell my therapist, at least I can pay her to at least talk about sex once in a while.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 25, 2009)

I am talking to someone now.. lets see where it goes.


----------



## nikola090 (Jun 25, 2009)

for a right info...single


----------



## Deven (Jun 25, 2009)

I got dumped, so guess who's single again!

I honestly am not really sad about it. He was a homophobe, and that doesn't fly well with me.

Woo! Going to just date around for a little while, see what comes up


----------



## steely (Jun 25, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I have really been enjoying the freedom that comes with being single. I was married for most of my adult life and then was in a 2 year relationship after my marriage.
> It feels like this is "my time" to be myself and do things for myself.....always taking care of someone else isn't always what it's cracked up to be.......





StarWitness said:


> I couldn't have said it better myself.



I will second this, even though married.


----------



## Inhibited (Jun 26, 2009)

Little Rock said:


> Single here too. And while I kind of wish I weren't....there are definitely times when I'm glad that I have no one to account to.  Not to say that if the right guy came along I wouldn't gladly give up my single status. LOL.



Am single and agree with Little Rock's comment


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 27, 2009)

I got back with my ex today. I realized the guy I was waiting on and I were never really going to get together and I was only hurting myself by getting emotionally involved. Before he came along I had been thinking about getting back with my ex. So here I am, back with my ex, not an FA, giving up sex for until he decides to do something about his problem. Sounds grim, but shit, it sure as hell beats the damn dating scene in California. The men who are out there just to fuck you. This is me officially giving up. My ex is a good guy, really. He deserves better than me. I wouldn't feel like I was settling if he'd just, you know, fix his erectile dysfunction or talk to a doctor about it. Oh well, Viagra is expensive anyway.


----------



## braindeadhead (Jun 27, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> I got back with my ex today. I realized the guy I was waiting on and I were never really going to get together and I was only hurting myself by getting emotionally involved. Before he came along I had been thinking about getting back with my ex. So here I am, back with my ex, not an FA, giving up sex for until he decides to do something about his problem. Sounds grim, but shit, it sure as hell beats the damn dating scene in California. The men who are out there just to fuck you. This is me officially giving up. My ex is a good guy, really. He deserves better than me. I wouldn't feel like I was settling if he'd just, you know, fix his erectile dysfunction or talk to a doctor about it. Oh well, Viagra is expensive anyway.



That sounds sad for both of you... Are you sure this is a good relatoinship for you? If you think your not good enough for him (which I'm sure isn't true) or your not what he wants then maybe its better for both of you to move on... 

I hope you can find someone who will want you for you..


----------



## RayanamiNGE (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm single, but I wouldn't really say that I have a problem with it. I've sorta confessed my attraction to a girl not long ago and got shot down due to my own mistakes, but I guess that it's ok. Don't get me wrong, i want to find someone, but for the first time in my life, i think I can actually breathe and not be so down that I'm lonely.


But I am seeking friends!!!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 27, 2009)

braindeadhead said:


> That sounds sad for both of you... Are you sure this is a good relatoinship for you? If you think your not good enough for him (which I'm sure isn't true) or your not what he wants then maybe its better for both of you to move on...
> 
> I hope you can find someone who will want you for you..



He does want me for me. And he does want me. He's just got his own issues. He's very dedicated to me, something I doubted I'd ever find in another guy (I was right /sigh). The only reason we broke up was the erectile dysfunction, I wasn't ready to give up sex in my 20s and he was in denial/wouldn't do anything about it. Anyway, if my choice is no sex or only sex, I chose no sex. That's what masturbation is for kiddies.


----------



## nykspree8 (Jun 27, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> He does want me for me. And he does want me. He's just got his own issues. He's very dedicated to me, something I doubted I'd ever find in another guy (I was right /sigh). The only reason we broke up was the erectile dysfunction, I wasn't ready to give up sex in my 20s and he was in denial/wouldn't do anything about it. Anyway, if my choice is no sex or only sex, I chose no sex. That's what masturbation is for kiddies.



NO SEX??? WAT??? That is part of a healthy relationship :doh: If you enjoy sex as much as any normal person in their 20s, 30s, 40s, hell whatever age, the craving will get to you eventually. People NEED sex. Once you've had it and are with someone you're attracted to and love, it's hard to be like, "ok I can do without sex" it's just not possible imo. Are you 100% sure it's not that he isn't attracted to you physically? You say he's not a FA, so maybe that's the issue? Some guys just need a certain type of body on their mate to be able to get it up on a consistent basis without giving it a second thought. I just had to look at my ex and I'd be ready for sex, I'm a full fledged FA though and she had the body of a goddess to me *shrug*. 

One of my ex's though I avoided having sex with like the plague, I loved her, but I didn't love her body (she was only 210lbs). I found myself fantasizing about ex's or whatever I could think of just to get it up and had to concentrate about as hard as Luke Skywalker on his Force training to go off, sad I know, but I know not to make the mistake of dating someone that small ever again.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 27, 2009)

nykspree8 said:


> NO SEX??? WAT??? That is part of a healthy relationship :doh: If you enjoy sex as much as any normal person in their 20s, 30s, 40s, hell whatever age, the craving will get to you eventually. People NEED sex. Once you've had it and are with someone you're attracted to and love, it's hard to be like, "ok I can do without sex" it's just not possible imo. Are you 100% sure it's not that he isn't attracted to you physically? You say he's not a FA, so maybe that's the issue? Some guys just need a certain type of body on their mate to be able to get it up on a consistent basis without giving it a second thought. I just had to look at my ex and I'd be ready for sex, I'm a full fledged FA though and she had the body of a goddess to me *shrug*.
> 
> One of my ex's though I avoided having sex with like the plague, I loved her, but I didn't love her body (she was only 210lbs). I found myself fantasizing about ex's or whatever I could think of just to get it up and had to concentrate about as hard as Luke Skywalker on his Force training to go off, sad I know, but I know not to make the mistake of dating someone that small ever again.



Well, I was 180 pounds when we first got together, over the course of 5-6 years that we were together I gained about 220 pounds. He swears it's not my weight and he had a hard time performing the first time we tried to have sex. I got a PM from someone suggesting vitamins. And coincidentally he has just started taking vitamins. 
There's also a lot of history we have here, stuff I'm not saying, probably stuff that would explain an emotional reason for his block, even though we should have moved past that by now. Oh I don't know. I'm sure things would be better for me with an FA but the truth is the ones I've met have only been interested in sex. And like I said, if I had to choose between no sex and only sex. Well, you know my choice.


----------



## nykspree8 (Jun 27, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Well, I was 180 pounds when we first got together, over the course of 5-6 years that we were together I gained about 220 pounds. He swears it's not my weight and he had a hard time performing the first time we tried to have sex. I got a PM from someone suggesting vitamins. And coincidentally he has just started taking vitamins.
> There's also a lot of history we have here, stuff I'm not saying, probably stuff that would explain an emotional reason for his block, even though we should have moved past that by now. Oh I don't know. I'm sure things would be better for me with an FA but the truth is the ones I've met have only been interested in sex. And like I said, if I had to choose between no sex and only sex. Well, you know my choice.



That's true, if a guy is all about sex and nothing else, then forget about it! FAs like that just give us all a bad name >=( Just go with what you think is best for you. Maybe you guys should see a psych or something if there's some deep rooted emotional distress *shrug*, you both just gotta figure out what's the best course of action. Yeah, sex isn't a big deal, and it is at the same time, especially when you love someone and want every facet of a relationship going on with em :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 27, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> I'm sure things would be better for me with an FA but the truth is the ones I've met have only been interested in sex. And like I said, if I had to choose between no sex and only sex. Well, you know my choice.



I hear you....sometimes you need a close friend to spend time with more than a good lay.


----------



## pat70327 (Jun 27, 2009)

I've been single basically forever!  Its not all that amazing to say the least.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 28, 2009)

Joining the single camp again but I'm not feeling the dating world just yet. Lord, Im trying to use a suggestive smiley and can't... I'll get back on the lewd, saucy horse soon enough.


----------



## Saxphon (Jun 30, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Well, I was 180 pounds when we first got together, over the course of 5-6 years that we were together I gained about 220 pounds. He swears it's not my weight and he had a hard time performing the first time we tried to have sex. I got a PM from someone suggesting vitamins. And coincidentally he has just started taking vitamins.
> There's also a lot of history we have here, stuff I'm not saying, probably stuff that would explain an emotional reason for his block, even though we should have moved past that by now. Oh I don't know. I'm sure things would be better for me with an FA but the truth is the ones I've met have only been interested in sex. And like I said, if I had to choose between no sex and only sex. Well, you know my choice.



A little off topic here, but it would have been fun watching you 'blossom' over the course of those 5 - 6 years (wink).


----------



## Just_Jen (Jul 1, 2009)

still single. its starting to get real damn lonely.


----------



## Slamaga (Jul 2, 2009)

Nombrous compliments about how I'm beautiful, how I'm cute and smart and some more, but no real want to start a relationship... quite absurd. So, if I can't have a relationship, I can have good comments and I enjoy to appreciate it 

If someone is in the same situation than me, this is a good way to feel happy


----------



## RayanamiNGE (Jul 2, 2009)

RayanamiNGE said:


> I'm single, but I wouldn't really say that I have a problem with it. I've sorta confessed my attraction to a girl not long ago and got shot down due to my own mistakes, but I guess that it's ok. Don't get me wrong, i want to find someone, but for the first time in my life, i think I can actually breathe and not be so down that I'm lonely.
> 
> 
> But I am seeking friends!!!



This was a miss post. I am only seeking friends. Unsubscribing.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 2, 2009)

Slamaga said:


> Nombrous compliments about how I'm beautiful, how I'm cute and smart and some more, but no real want to start a relationship... quite absurd. So, if I can't have a relationship, I can have good comments and I enjoy to appreciate it
> 
> If someone is in the same situation than me, this is a good way to feel happy



I'm in the same situation.....seems like a lot of people I meet/know prefer me from a distance. 
Just take the good stuff you get and run with it. I'm not complaining.....


----------



## PrncssNicole (Jul 2, 2009)

Single, just the way I like it. I don't like to be attached, I like doing my own thing, coming home to my own empty apartment, no drama.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 7, 2009)

If I don't learn how explain things better..I will stay single..


----------



## KnottyOne (Jul 7, 2009)

PrncssNicole said:


> Single, just the way I like it. I don't like to be attached, I like doing my own thing, coming home to my own empty apartment, no drama.



Exactly!!! This is exactly where I'm coming from with the whole relationship thing


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2009)

Single here. *sigh* It has it's pros and cons, but right now the cons are definitely out weighing the pros.


----------



## comaseason (Jul 10, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm in the same situation.....*seems like a lot of people I meet/know prefer me from a distance.
> Just take the good stuff you get and run with it. I'm not complaining..... *



Sing it sister!


----------



## NoraBadora (Jul 10, 2009)

I just recently joined the single crowd after a 5 year relationship. It's lonely, but somewhat liberating. Ah, well, I'd love to make more friends.


----------



## annabellethecat (Jul 11, 2009)

Still single here in Fresno, Central Cali area:blush:


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Jul 11, 2009)

Is it bad that I am getting to the point where I really want a relationship? Not more then anything, but more then a lot of things. I have always been okay with being on my own, but I am getting to the point where it's getting lonely. I watch my friends go through boyfriends like they do toilet paper (Which I KNOW is not healthy...) But I can't help but wonder why can't I at least get one good guy to have a relationship with? After a while it's like wow....is there something so awful about me? Ugh sorry I am just in a self pity mood....it will blow over....


----------



## nikola090 (Jul 11, 2009)

I unterstand u Robin, but more one person search a boyfriend/girlfriend , more difficult is finding it!


----------



## graceofangels (Jul 11, 2009)

Single here! I'm not sure how I would describe it. I'm fall somewhere i the middle of everyone else. I enjoy being single, having my own space, doing my own thing, but I miss having another person there as well. I wish there was a better way to describe it. I miss the hugs, kisses, jokes, connection, but I hate sharing the sheets. Haha!~


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 11, 2009)

graceofangels said:


> I miss the hugs, kisses, jokes, connection, but I hate sharing the sheets. Haha!~



Do like Ricky and Lucy and have separate twin beds.


----------



## NoWayOut (Jul 11, 2009)

I think I'll be staying single until geography works in my favor.


----------



## ssflbelle (Jul 12, 2009)

Single 4 years this past May. Probably will be until some one can handle all that comes with being with me.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 12, 2009)

I politely bailed with a good excuse half way through a date tonight......and thought about how glad I am to be single halfway home


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 12, 2009)

Single Single Single


----------



## Crystal (Jul 12, 2009)

Still single, still waiting on a cute boy to come along and sweep me off my feet.


----------



## Quiet1One (Jul 12, 2009)

This is where singles are... OKAY

I'm single, tired of being one. 6 months are too long and I'm not tring to spend the Winter cold and lonely. Females, you have my info.... if your interested in starting a chat and maybe leading to a date - message me. I guess that's putting it out their clear and simple.

To all those that are still looking.... good luck and I wish you happiness (w/ or w/o a man). :kiss2:


----------



## jewels_mystery (Jul 12, 2009)

Still single........


----------



## MamaLisa (Jul 12, 2009)

Still single.. but hoping not for long


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Jul 13, 2009)

Still single. Been really bummed about it lately. There are a few guy friends that I'd love to have something more with, but they don't take me seriously "that way." With them I'm a pal first, a woman second. Hmmph.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 13, 2009)

Quiet1One said:


> This is where singles are... OKAY
> 
> I'm single, tired of being one. 6 months are too long and I'm not tring to spend the Winter cold and lonely. Females, you have my info.... if your interested in starting a chat and maybe leading to a date - message me. I guess that's putting it out their clear and simple.
> 
> To all those that are still looking.... good luck and I wish you happiness (w/ or w/o a man). :kiss2:




6 months??? hhahahahahah

Rookie.


And yeah, still here.


----------



## kayrae (Jul 14, 2009)

single. sorta in love with someone. i want it to work out. he just needs to stop being so neurotic. i heart him. i heart him. i heart him. i'd stop my shenanigans if he'd commit.


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Jul 14, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> 6 months??? hhahahahahah
> 
> Rookie.



High-five, AnnMarie! I couldn't have said it better myself. Although I will chime in, "cry me a river, kid."


----------



## comaseason (Jul 14, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> 6 months??? hhahahahahah
> 
> Rookie.



No kidding. 6 months? A hockey season is longer than that.:doh:


----------



## nykspree8 (Jul 18, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> 6 months??? hhahahahahah
> 
> Rookie.
> 
> ...



i lol'd


----------



## RayanamiNGE (Jul 20, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> Still single, still waiting on a cute boy to come along and sweep me off my feet.



Thought of a cute pick up line to follow that...

"I'll bring the broom if you bring your feet"


----------



## Noir (Jul 20, 2009)

New to the Boards and newly kinda single? Was talking to a girl for a while and spent some time together but we were never boyfriend girlfriend. Something serious would be nice


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah, I'd fall into this thread I think. Single, and by no means by choice. Been through all sorts of relationships this past year, and, ugh, none have really worked out...

.....maybe it's weird for someone my age to not want to "try out" the women of the world and generally act like your average young man, but I really just find myself wanting something lasting. 

might just be my area that's been hellish to me, or so I hope....

Maybe Dims will be a little kinder, eheh...


----------



## Mini (Jul 21, 2009)

Isolated mountain communities are not the best place to meet women. 

In other words, still single, not entirely by choice, but whatever. Can't do much about it at the moment.


----------



## Tanuki (Jul 21, 2009)

Yup, Yup, Yup, Single


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 21, 2009)

Still single,but I am fine with it..


----------



## bdog (Jul 23, 2009)

i'm single for a month... maybe more! 

it's a long, complicated story involving past lovers, non-refundable plane tickets, visas, academic fellowships, weird timing, my level of attraction towards smalllll bbw's and more. :doh:


----------



## ahtnamas (Jul 23, 2009)

Almost changed my single status... but then he admitted to having a girlfriend of 8 months... blah blah blah.. yadda yadda yadda... and i'm still here


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Jul 26, 2009)

Still single. Had a brief interest in a few guys in recent months, but nothing solid so...


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 31, 2009)

Still Single. 
Still Denying that it bothers me and trying hard to repress the urge to self-evaluate and analyze what exactly is wrong with me. 

Then again.
Even though it bothers me, I don't think I should complain.
I've always been single, so luckily, Aside from what I see in movies. I don't know what I'm 'missing out' on. Or have anything to 'long' for. Minus what my imagination can conjure up.

And I also think part of my single-status has to do with me not wanting to date every guy I find attractive. I suffer from that _'thinking long-term prematurely_.' syndrom. I also suffer from that *'I Love you But Can't Say it cause you don't love me you only like me and I don't want to make things awkward between us because this is better than nothing.' *syndrom.


----------



## Crystal (Aug 1, 2009)

RayanamiNGE said:


> Thought of a cute pick up line to follow that...
> 
> "I'll bring the broom if you bring your feet"




Aww.  Cheesy, but I love it, hehe.


----------



## comaseason (Aug 1, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Still Single.
> Still Denying that it bothers me and trying hard to repress the urge to self-evaluate and analyze what exactly is wrong with me.
> 
> Then again.
> ...



This. All of this. This is me.


----------



## luvembig (Aug 1, 2009)

New to the 'hood here and single. Quite happy with it too, though seems I'm in small company going by the previous responses. 

No need to rush anything, seen WAY too many relationships go south real quick on a count of rushing into something. Best thing to do for me is just sit back and wait. I'm really not the pursuing make-the-first-move type of guy (although that may explain my lifelong bachelor status). Everyone tells me "that" special girl will come along one day. So, I wait...........


----------



## NJz_BBW4Some1 (Aug 1, 2009)

luvembig said:


> New to the 'hood here and single. Quite happy with it too, though seems I'm in small company going by the previous responses.



You're new to the 'hood? Which area?  I'm in North Jersey too. Right across from NYC. BTW, I'm single too.


----------



## Shawna (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm living single in Kansas.


----------



## luvembig (Aug 1, 2009)

NJz_BBW4Some1 said:


> You're new to the 'hood? Which area?  I'm in North Jersey too. Right across from NYC. BTW, I'm single too.




Well, new to Dimensions, but a born and raised Jersey boy. E. Orange to be exact....


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 1, 2009)

Promiscuous girl, wherever you are I'm all alone and it's you that I want


----------



## NJz_BBW4Some1 (Aug 1, 2009)

luvembig said:


> Well, new to Dimensions, but a born and raised Jersey boy. E. Orange to be exact....



Ohh okay, welcome!! :bow: I'm not too far from East Orange. I'm in Jersey City.


----------



## luvembig (Aug 2, 2009)

NJz_BBW4Some1 said:


> Ohh okay, welcome!! :bow: I'm not too far from East Orange. I'm in Jersey City.




Thank you, hun 


Looking forward to my time on here..........


----------



## Ash (Aug 2, 2009)

single
......


----------



## qwertyman173 (Aug 2, 2009)

Single and looking to meet somebody in the UK


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 3, 2009)

comaseason said:


> This. All of this. This is me.



You Too, Huh? 

At Least I know I'm not the only one now
O_O You just made my evening.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 3, 2009)

Single, which has its pros and cons.

I love my freedom, my independence, all that good stuff. And what with the big transition in my life that's happening, being single makes it simpler.

But I'd like to see what it's like to actually be in a relationship. Sometimes the lonliness get's to me, ya know?

But meh, I have wayyy too many personal problems that would make a relationship turn sour.

*Checks singleton status*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 4, 2009)

Still desperate and pissed off.....easing towards too tired to care....which tends to lead to some sort of Zen in my world......


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 4, 2009)

...............


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 4, 2009)

sningle! :doh::smitten::eat1::bounce::shocked:


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Aug 4, 2009)

k, still single...but the universe is a big place...he has to be out there somewhere...


----------



## suebeehoney (Aug 6, 2009)

Single here, and looking for someone to spend time with. Nothing serious, at least not at first - just maybe getting together to chat over coffee, and later, maybe some road trips to local fun spots. (Great Lakes, anyone?) 

(the following statement is made only due to a recent unpleasant experience with an obsessed member: I am NOT a feedee or feeder. I am simply a BBW looking to find a friend to spend time with, possibly develop a relationship with.)

:wubu:


----------



## BoomSnap (Aug 7, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> ...............




you can't improve on the perfection of these words


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Aug 7, 2009)

suebeehoney said:


> Single here, and looking for someone to spend time with. Nothing serious, at least not at first - just maybe getting together to chat over coffee, and later, maybe some road trips to local fun spots.



Ditto what she said!


----------



## Squee360 (Aug 7, 2009)

Single, been in and out of relationships for far to long. Can't wait to find that special someone.


----------



## bbwjessiestroxxx (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey, 

Whats up folks? Im just here because I realized being single for lack of better
words SUCKS. I mean Im 31 will be 32 in Dec and I honestly wished to be
married to a FAT loving man or woman. Yes Im bi but I do believe in only being with 1 person not many so whoever Im with Im definitly committement too.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Aug 10, 2009)

Still single....still unsure how I feel about it....kinda just 'is'....


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 10, 2009)

Single. Single like the number one. lol


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 13, 2009)

Having a don't wanna be single kinda day! Blah Sure it will pass..:doh:


----------



## SuperMishe (Aug 13, 2009)

Still Single.
Still hate it.
Sigh....


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 13, 2009)

single unless you count the new house.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 13, 2009)

I suspect I might be single forever......why?

Because when a man I contact on a dating site sends me a message like this one:

and u r very sexy..and love curves..u have yahoo??

I freak out and panic. Is something wrong with me? Shouldn't I like that? 

Am I doing something wrong?

I never said anything about looks to him....just mentioned a few things I liked about his profile. Is that really an appropriate response?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 13, 2009)

*IC i tried Ben AND JERRYS Mission to MARZIPAN, and I actually discovered a flavor that is TOOOO sweet for me and I love me some Marzipan*


----------



## Crystal (Aug 13, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I suspect I might be single forever......why?
> 
> Because when a man I contact on a dating site sends me a message like this one:
> 
> ...




Maybe this is very pretentious of me, but when I get messages with horrible grammar and "internetz" type language, I am immediately turned off and usually do not contact the person again.


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 13, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> Maybe this is very pretentious of me, but when I get messages with horrible grammar and "internetz" type language, I am immediately turned off and usually do not contact the person again.



Not really. It's a very good way of saying 'I'm too dumb/lazy to type a full word.' Generally I'd think that someone who can't be bothered to type 'you' instead of 'u' couldn't be bothered to put much effort into a relationship either.

...this is excusable if they are texting on a cell phone, generally.


----------



## ESPN Cutie (Aug 13, 2009)

*Single. There seem to be no young, good-looking BHM in my area.

I only get approached and asked out by thin/muscular dudes*


----------



## Deven (Aug 14, 2009)

Made the mistake of getting back with my ex for a brief period. Read: really brief.

Single!


----------



## BBWModel (Aug 14, 2009)

Exatcly! It's call a first impression! The only way to make one on the internet is to spell correctly and use proper grammar.

I am NOT an lol cat!!





CrystalUT11 said:


> Maybe this is very pretentious of me, but when I get messages with horrible grammar and "internetz" type language, I am immediately turned off and usually do not contact the person again.


----------



## Keb (Aug 14, 2009)

After a harsh breakup that I needed to go through with even though I didn't want to...I'm single again. I'm hoping that the next guy finds me relatively soon.


----------



## DarkSol (Aug 14, 2009)

Yep, I'm single. Oh well!


----------



## vaikman (Aug 14, 2009)

Well, I guess it´s time for me to say something here too Still single, but on the other hand, I´m on the wrong side of the Atlantic lol:doh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 14, 2009)

Divals said:


> Not really. It's a very good way of saying 'I'm too dumb/lazy to type a full word.' Generally I'd think that someone who can't be bothered to type 'you' instead of 'u' couldn't be bothered to put much effort into a relationship either.
> 
> ...this is excusable if they are texting on a cell phone, generally.





CrystalUT11 said:


> Maybe this is very pretentious of me, but when I get messages with horrible grammar and "internetz" type language, I am immediately turned off and usually do not contact the person again.





BBWModel said:


> Exatcly! It's call a first impression! The only way to make one on the internet is to spell correctly and use proper grammar.
> 
> I am NOT an lol cat!!



You all make good points...I do respond to everyone with proper writing and spelling, even those I have talked to on the net for a long time. I do agree about the texting though.....mostly because I'm slow at it 

To be honest though, I was more bothered by the quick come on...even though I had contacted him first. I didn't say anything like "hey baby, wanna knock boots?"
I was polite, light and just trying to spark a convo....it's like saying hello to a guy in realilty and him instantly trying to feel you up. Or that's how it makes me feel anyway. 
I get this type of crap a lot....even when I don't contact them first. Is this just a Brave New World I need to adjust to? Am I too prissy? It's kind of sad to me....that having a normal conversation with people seems so challenging anymore :blink:

Oh and I wasn't really impressed with that guy on yahoo either. Know what the best thing he could come up with to say? 
That he had his own place.......and my immediate thought was that at 37 years old, why would that be such a remarkable thing to him or me? :blink: :blink: :doh: 

My simple response was.....so do I. 

Gawd......


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Aug 14, 2009)

After a series of fits and starts.... I'm still here. :|


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 14, 2009)

I added a disclaimer to my profile on the dating site and hope that it is off-putting because I'm too old for a lot of the dumbshit I keep stepping in:


I work full time, have my own place, pay all my bills/debts on time and support my children. Any man that I would consider dating should be able to say the same or not bother to contact me because adults only need apply. I believe in walking the line. 

It's probably going to be a couple of years before anyone bothers to contact me again I suspect


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 14, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It's probably going to be a couple of years before anyone bothers to contact me again I suspect



But when they do, it'll be WORTH IT! Or they'll be an ignoramus who doesn't bother to read profile disclaimers.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 15, 2009)

Divals said:


> But when they do, it'll be WORTH IT! Or they'll be an ignoramus who doesn't bother to read profile disclaimers.



I concur....the barren wasteland of no responses is often time more appealing than a field of idiots.....:doh:


----------



## SuperMishe (Aug 15, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I added a disclaimer to my profile on the dating site and hope that it is off-putting because I'm too old for a lot of the dumbshit I keep stepping in:
> 
> 
> I work full time, have my own place, pay all my bills/debts on time and support my children. Any man that I would consider dating should be able to say the same or not bother to contact me because adults only need apply. I believe in walking the line.
> ...



I have to laugh about this GEF - it's _my experience_ that very FEW guys actually read (or maybe just comprehend?) profiles! LOL! On one or two of mine, I've written in all caps that I am looking for someone LOCAL to hang out with/date. I even go on to explain what local means to me and I still get responses from men in other countries. 
I don't think there's anything wrong with your disclaimer though and I wish you good luck!


One thing that annoys me about meeting guys online is that after chatting for a bit, they often ask me "Why are you still single" as if they can't believe it. My response is always - if I KNEW why - if there were some specific reason, don't you think I'd DO something about it? I mean - I clearly don't WANT to be single so if I knew of something specific that was keeping me that way, I'd change it!! Grr! Ok - vent over...


----------



## mango (Aug 15, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Having a don't wanna be single kinda day! Blah Sure it will pass..:doh:


*
Wait.. aren't you with Mr Ellorion?? 




Still single here. :doh:


*


----------



## Malarkey (Aug 15, 2009)

vaikman said:


> Well, I guess it´s time for me to say something here too Still single, but on the other hand, I´m on the wrong side of the Atlantic lol:doh:




Ya! lol..................


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 15, 2009)

SuperMishe said:


> I have to laugh about this GEF - it's _my experience_ that very FEW guys actually read (or maybe just comprehend?) profiles! LOL! On one or two of mine, I've written in all caps that I am looking for someone LOCAL to hang out with/date. I even go on to explain what local means to me and I still get responses from men in other countries.
> I don't think there's anything wrong with your disclaimer though and I wish you good luck!
> 
> 
> One thing that annoys me about meeting guys online is that after chatting for a bit, they often ask me "Why are you still single" as if they can't believe it. My response is always - if I KNEW why - if there were some specific reason, don't you think I'd DO something about it? I mean - I clearly don't WANT to be single so if I knew of something specific that was keeping me that way, I'd change it!! Grr! Ok - vent over...



This site I'm on gives the option of who you do or don't receive PMs from- I set mine not to receive any from guys that aren't in the USA. In my time on the net, I have had contact with guys from foreign countries such as Egypt and parts of the middle east- hunting for women here that will help them come to the US. They tend to look for the more desperate, I suppose.....:blink:

I know what you mean about the why are you single question, too....I think it's meant as a compliment....but it bugs me.


----------



## Keb (Aug 15, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I know what you mean about the why are you single question, too....I think it's meant as a compliment....but it bugs me.



I never thought of it as a compliment before...I guess I always took it as "What's wrong with you?"


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 15, 2009)

Keb said:


> I never thought of it as a compliment before...I guess I always took it as "What's wrong with you?"



Lol, yes that's how it seems at times though I think it's intent is to say "Wow! What a prize you are! How come someone hasn't snatched you up already!"


----------



## olwen (Aug 15, 2009)

GEF there is nothing wrong with you in expecting men to have some common sense when chatting online. All the things you can't stand are the sames things I can't stand. I like taking the time to get to know someone tho I don't put a time limit on it, men read it as too slow and see that as a waste of time. Patience just doesn't seem to exist anymore.

I also hate the why are you still single question. It's like a backhanded compliment to me. What they really want to ask is "OMG, are you psycho?  The answer seems obvious to me. Hello, I'm fat and I have a very limited dating pool, but you can't say that cause then the guy thinks you are being down on yourself, when really you are just stating a fact, and why the hell don't they get that? Anyway, I've learned to say "I haven't found the right guy yet." whenever that question comes up.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 15, 2009)

olwen said:


> GEF there is nothing wrong with you in expecting men to have some common sense when chatting online. All the things you can't stand are the sames things I can't stand. I like taking the time to get to know someone tho I don't put a time limit on it, men read it as too slow and see that as a waste of time. Patience just doesn't seem to exist anymore.
> 
> I also hate the why are you still single question. It's like a backhanded compliment to me. What they really want to ask is "OMG, are you psycho?  The answer seems obvious to me. Hello, I'm fat and I have a very limited dating pool, but you can't say that cause then the guy thinks you are being down on yourself, when really you are just stating a fact, and why the hell don't they get that? Anyway, I've learned to say "I haven't found the right guy yet." whenever that question comes up.




Sounds like the right answer.....

I have taken that why are you single as a compliment before simply because it was said by a very nice person.....

It might all depend on the who and the why of the asker....


----------



## 0nlnn (Aug 15, 2009)

I am still single  and I'm okay with that...Not really, I am in reality rather lonely... Le sigh.


----------



## olwen (Aug 16, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Sounds like the right answer.....
> 
> I have taken that why are you single as a compliment before simply because it was said by a very nice person.....
> 
> It might all depend on the who and the why of the asker....



I guess outside the dating context it could be a benign question, but when you're dating....this is one of the things that frustrates me about dating. This question came up every single time no matter how old the guy was. Grrr.


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 16, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I suspect I might be single forever......why?
> 
> Because when a man I contact on a dating site sends me a message like this one:
> 
> ...



GEF I am so glad you posted this! Here is the picture - Keep in mind this is the very first time chatting to this guy....._*hey pretty lady, would you like to see my big beautiful penis?*_ I mildly suggested that I certainly would not offer a glimpse of my vajayjay to a complete stranger so what on earth makes him think it is cool to offer me that...his response _*well you just have hang ups about your body and are living in another century*._ I wished him the best of luck and then deleted the little peckerhead:doh: 

But in the back of my head is the thought that maybe I am a bit prudish or something. Seriously, if this is how I am supposed to find a mate I would rather end up an old cat lady


----------



## thejuicyone (Aug 25, 2009)

Newly single! I fell for the worst kind of guy, a jerk, a cheat, and a liar. I was so immature going into that relationship that I didn't even see the initial red flags. But, now I feel like a brand new person. I've learned so much about myself during this shit storm of a relationship. I am thankful for it though, I may have gotten hurt in the end but, I'm a wiser and better person for it now. Definitely a live and learn situation. Now, I'm just ready to enjoy my youth and have fun! yayy finalllyy an epiphany.


----------



## chublover350 (Aug 25, 2009)

thejuicyone said:


> Newly single! I fell for the worst kind of guy, a jerk, a cheat, and a liar. I was so immature going into that relationship that I didn't even see the initial red flags. But, now I feel like a brand new person. I've learned so much about myself during this shit storm of a relationship. I am thankful for it though, I may have gotten hurt in the end but, I'm a wiser and better person for it now. Definitely a live and learn situation. Now, I'm just ready to enjoy my youth and have fun! yayy finalllyy an epiphany.



GIRL what happened????


----------



## PunkPeach (Aug 25, 2009)

Single...a word I haven't had to utter this long in forever, but I guess there is no escaping it at the moment. Oh well life goes on....time for cake.


----------



## NoWayOut (Aug 25, 2009)

kmdkml said:


> GEF I am so glad you posted this! Here is the picture - Keep in mind this is the very first time chatting to this guy....._*hey pretty lady, would you like to see my big beautiful penis?*_ I mildly suggested that I certainly would not offer a glimpse of my vajayjay to a complete stranger so what on earth makes him think it is cool to offer me that...his response _*well you just have hang ups about your body and are living in another century*._ I wished him the best of luck and then deleted the little peckerhead:doh:
> 
> But in the back of my head is the thought that maybe I am a bit prudish or something. Seriously, if this is how I am supposed to find a mate I would rather end up an old cat lady



No, you're right. It's better to be single for life than live with an idiot. I'm kind of embarrassed to share a gender with that guy.

And as for me, I remain single and now living in a new state. Maybe someday, I'll find a woman who likes me AND lives in the same state. Maybe.


----------



## snuffy2000 (Aug 25, 2009)

Single, and I'm most likely going to stay that way for a while. I dunno what it is with the dating scene around here, but it seems like the good guys always finish last.

P.S. I had a conversation with my friend from down south, seems like It's a complete flipside on the dating scene troubles there. Since there's more work in my field in that area, I think it's time for me to tread new waters .


----------



## enxtc (Aug 25, 2009)

Raises my hand also.... single here, and it sucks. I am hoping 2009 will be a much better year than 2008 was!


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War (Aug 25, 2009)

thejuicyone said:


> Newly single! I fell for the worst kind of guy, a jerk, a cheat, and a liar. I was so immature going into that relationship that I didn't even see the initial red flags. But, now I feel like a brand new person. I've learned so much about myself during this shit storm of a relationship. I am thankful for it though, I may have gotten hurt in the end but, I'm a wiser and better person for it now. Definitely a live and learn situation. Now, I'm just ready to enjoy my youth and have fun! yayy finalllyy an epiphany.



Your reaction to your ex-relationship is almost word for word what one of my sisters told me after her last breakup.

However, I don't know if this helps you but after my sister's breakup she started dating her ex-landlord and they eventually got married and have remained that way since 1996.


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War (Aug 25, 2009)

PunkPeach said:


> Single...a word I haven't had to utter this long in forever, but I guess there is no escaping it at the moment. Oh well life goes on....time for cake.



That's the spirit!

Although why wait for something bad to happen in order to have cake?

Especially a good vanilla cake with chocolate frosting.


----------



## The Fez (Aug 25, 2009)

Single with a girl falling for me that I have no interest in whatsoever....again. Happens alot!


----------



## mszwebs (Aug 25, 2009)

The Fez said:


> Single with a girl falling for me that I have no interest in whatsoever....again. Happens alot!



Ouch. You couldn't have told me in private???

Bastert. You're the worst person in the WORLDDDDDDD!

 haha 

I hate it when that happens.


----------



## The Fez (Aug 25, 2009)

and then to say you looooved me, pleeeeassssss....eeee...


----------



## Saxphon (Aug 25, 2009)

thejuicyone said:


> Newly single! I fell for the worst kind of guy, a jerk, a cheat, and a liar. I was so immature going into that relationship that I didn't even see the initial red flags. But, now I feel like a brand new person. I've learned so much about myself during this shit storm of a relationship. I am thankful for it though, I may have gotten hurt in the end but, I'm a wiser and better person for it now. Definitely a live and learn situation. Now, I'm just ready to enjoy my youth and have fun! yayy finalllyy an epiphany.



Brandi - sorry to hear about all of this headache for you, but, I have a feeling you won't be single for long. I can see a line of 'smart' guys lining up right now to meet you .......


----------



## Saxphon (Aug 25, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I suspect I might be single forever......why?
> 
> Because when a man I contact on a dating site sends me a message like this one:
> 
> ...



Caroline, you are an incredible woman. Smart, witty, caring, and very, VERY beautiful on the eyes. And, I might add too that you have a very lovely voice. The only thing that kept ME from knocking on your door was the miles between us! Your prince will be there - just give him time. He might not have figured out how to find you or how to reach you, but give him time.

Ladies, stop beating yourselves up by saying "it must be my fault". 99% of the time, it the fault of the other person - they just don't realize how wonderful you are. And, if they are not willing to spend the time to get to know how wonderful you are, then they are not worth your effort. I found out that as I got older, I became more selective on what I was looking for and who I wanted to spend time with. I waited and did not settle for the first thing that came my way. As it turned out, a very beautiful woman came into my life (through 'Plenty Of Fish') and I have been very happy these past 6 months. More like 8 months, since we began chatting.
I would hope that everyone here would find at least some of the same happiness that has come my way. All of you are so deserving of that.


----------



## The Fez (Aug 25, 2009)

Saxphon said:


> Ladies, stop beating yourselves up by saying "it must be my fault". 99% of the time, it the fault of the other person - they just don't realize how wonderful you are.



As much as I agree with the stop beating yourself up part, this is very flawed thinking.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 25, 2009)

The Fez said:


> Single with a girl falling for me that I have no interest in whatsoever....again. Happens alot!


lmao. Oh, the life of a ladies man.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 25, 2009)

kmdkml said:


> GEF I am so glad you posted this! Here is the picture - Keep in mind this is the very first time chatting to this guy....._*hey pretty lady, would you like to see my big beautiful penis?*_ I mildly suggested that I certainly would not offer a glimpse of my vajayjay to a complete stranger so what on earth makes him think it is cool to offer me that...his response _*well you just have hang ups about your body and are living in another century*._ I wished him the best of luck and then deleted the little peckerhead:doh:
> 
> But in the back of my head is the thought that maybe I am a bit prudish or something. Seriously, if this is how I am supposed to find a mate I would rather end up an old cat lady



Know what amazes me most about responses like that? That it's the same kind of stupid sh*t I had to listen to in high school.....and these guys are in MY age range now. 
Seriously....the younger guys are a hella lot smoother now....no kidding. They at least start out with SOME type of convo.....and seem to have infinite patience up beside the 30-40 somethings that are roving the world single now. But that's the trouble with looking for single people to date....some are single for GOOD reason :doh:



Saxphon said:


> Caroline, you are an incredible woman. Smart, witty, caring, and very, VERY beautiful on the eyes. And, I might add too that you have a very lovely voice. The only thing that kept ME from knocking on your door was the miles between us! Your prince will be there - just give him time. He might not have figured out how to find you or how to reach you, but give him time.



Thanks so much Ray  

That's very sweet of you to say. I'm glad you found a nice lady to make your life with....good luck to both of you. 
I still enjoy our conversations when we have the chance to have them. You have always been a gentleman and a good listener/sharer. I truly appreciate those qualities in people. 



The Fez said:


> As much as I agree with the stop beating yourself up part, this is very flawed thinking.



I think Ray was being kind and trying to help people feel better....and didn't really mean that as a "hit" against anyone.


----------



## kayrae (Aug 26, 2009)

I go by the "he's not that into you" mantra. I do not mind being single.


----------



## AnotherJessica (Aug 26, 2009)

kayrae said:


> I go by the "he's not that into you" mantra. I do not mind being single.



Ditto. I've come to believe recently that if somebody is really into you, they're going to be with you and all of the little excuses are just a way to avoid saying "I just don't want to be with you". I'll admit, I have given the "I just don't want a relationship right now" excuse when I broke up with an ex boyfriend. The real reason was that when it came down to it, for various reasons, I just wasn't as into him as he was into me. I didn't think it was fair for either of us to remain together. However, I do regret not being completely honest with him because if the roles had been reversed, I would have expected that from him, no matter how much it hurt me. Live and learn!


----------



## LovelyLiz (Aug 26, 2009)

Still single! 

Made a New Year's Resolution that in 2009 I would only kiss men who were worth it. So far I've only broken it once...


----------



## midnightrogue (Aug 26, 2009)

Single as of yesterday 

I need my girlfriend to be my BEST friend and fancy me. I could never see the girl i was with as my best friend so had to finish things. 90% sure i did the right thing as she was a good person but i never thought she could make me truely happy.
How is everyone today?

Mark.


----------



## nikola090 (Aug 26, 2009)

A summer is going off....and I'm single yet.....hope that next girlfriend will be a gorgeous big curvy girl :wubu:


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Aug 26, 2009)

So, at the beginning of the year I said that I was single, but I thought that 2009 was gonna be my year to change that. Apparentley I was wrong.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 26, 2009)

Fluffy51888 said:


> So, at the beginning of the year I said that I was single, but I thought that 2009 was gonna be my year to change that. Apparentley I was wrong.


It ain't over 'til it's over.....


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Aug 27, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It ain't over 'til it's over.....





Well, I hope you're right!


----------



## Kellie Kay (Aug 27, 2009)

thejuicyone said:


> Newly single!



Sweetheart, i couldnt be happier for you <3 xox


----------



## quackman (Aug 28, 2009)

Still single. Got together with the ex tonight to talk a bit and exchange items of each other's that we had found. It's been a year, but if my heart still feels like this when I'm around her it's going to be a very long time before it's free enough for me to consider anybody else.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Aug 31, 2009)

know those stickers that say "*single and sassy*"?
i want one that says "*single and suicidal*"


----------



## Filly (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi All,

Ok... yep... single here. Sometimes feels like there are no FA's in Australia (at least not near me!). 

I used to not mind being single, but now it bothers me a bit. I need some lovin! haha.


----------



## archivaltype (Sep 1, 2009)

Single. 

I dig, most of the time. 
Not now, though. Definitely not now.


----------



## nikola090 (Sep 1, 2009)

Filly said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Ok... yep... single here. Sometimes feels like there are no FA's in Australia (at least not near me!).
> 
> I used to not mind being single, but now it bothers me a bit. I need some lovin! haha.



sometimes feels like there are no beatiful curvy girls on Italy....eh eh


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Sep 1, 2009)

Still single. Rawr!


----------



## Crystal (Sep 1, 2009)

Still hangin' out, still being single.

But very excited about this weekend and having lots of fun with a really great guy friend.


----------



## Mystic Rain (Sep 1, 2009)

Still single, lonely, and searching, but no one giving me a second look. I don't know what's wrong... Maybe I'm giving too much of myself away, but I want to be honest. Or maybe I have too many standards, but I don't want to settle for just anyone.

I don't know what to do anymore. I'm about to give up. It doesn't help I'm ready to have a family.


----------



## Linda (Sep 1, 2009)

Single and ready to mingle. Ummm ok once I get through the shyness...haha


----------



## thejuicyone (Sep 2, 2009)

Kellie Kay said:


> Sweetheart, i couldnt be happier for you <3 xox



 Thank you Kelly. I couldn't be happier either.


----------



## luvembig (Sep 2, 2009)

Filly said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Ok... yep... single here. Sometimes feels like there are no FA's in Australia (at least not near me!).
> 
> I used to not mind being single, but now it bothers me a bit. I need some lovin! haha.



Wow, just what the HELL is wrong with the men down under!?


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 2, 2009)

Yeah, I'm single...


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 2, 2009)

Single. STILL SINGLE. SOOOOOOOOOO SINGLE.


----------



## kayrae (Sep 3, 2009)

bmann, what happened to your gf?


----------



## Vespertine (Sep 3, 2009)

Single and sorry. I need a bf with air conditioner


----------



## ladle (Sep 3, 2009)

Is it too soon to sign up to a "Probably Single for 2010" thread as well?


----------



## vardon_grip (Sep 3, 2009)

Vespertine said:


> Single and sorry. I need a bf with air conditioner



I just had my central AC fixed so its good to go! Man, it has been godawful in LA this past week with the fires and the humidity. I risked injury from keeping a fan so close to my face while the AC was out. Sleep? Impossible. Thank goodness it was down for just the weekend.


----------



## Linda (Sep 3, 2009)

ladle said:


> Is it too soon to sign up to a "Probably Single for 2010" thread as well?





Awww. yes it is. You still have 3 months to go in 2009 and anything can happen.


----------



## Vespertine (Sep 3, 2009)

vardon_grip said:


> I just had my central AC fixed so its good to go! Man, it has been godawful in LA this past week with the fires and the humidity. I risked injury from keeping a fan so close to my face while the AC was out. Sleep? Impossible. Thank goodness it was down for just the weekend.



Ok, get ready for some company, crank that AC up haha! But seriously, it has been mind numbing heat. Well, my brain goes down when overheated anyway! I'm near Burbank and the wall of heat from the north was so oppressive the last few days. My sister's cat crawled into the fridge and refused to come out! If only I could fit lol...


----------



## Famouslastwords (Sep 9, 2009)

Vespertine said:


> Ok, get ready for some company, crank that AC up haha! But seriously, it has been mind numbing heat. Well, my brain goes down when overheated anyway! I'm near Burbank and the wall of heat from the north was so oppressive the last few days. My sister's cat crawled into the fridge and refused to come out! If only I could fit lol...




Girl! I'm in Burbank! Wow! We should hang out some time. Two fat chicks...some food....some fat.....no FAs in sight. Yeah.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Sep 9, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Girl! I'm in Burbank! Wow! We should hang out some time. Two fat chicks...some food....some fat.....no FAs in sight. Yeah.



I'm in your hood too. Let's have an LA area Dims meetup soon!


----------



## supersizebbw (Sep 9, 2009)

winter, spring, summer and now fall...and i'm still single...hoping that can change  i'm taking baby steps and trying to put myself out there gradually as it's taken me a while to realize that prince charming isn't going to come knocking at my door *sigh*


----------



## Famouslastwords (Sep 9, 2009)

Vespertine said:


> My sister's cat crawled into the fridge and refused to come out! If only I could fit lol...



"We all thought it was cute until about five hours later when we realized 'oh shit, how is she gonna breathe in there!'"



womanforconversation said:


> I'm in your hood too. Let's have an LA area Dims meetup soon!



We should!


----------



## Crystal (Sep 9, 2009)

Ahhh, fun weekends with an amazing boy are possible when one is single. 

So, no complaining at the moment.


----------



## dcoyote (Sep 9, 2009)

single... as always


----------



## LovelyLiz (Sep 9, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> We should!



Okay! I'm going to start a new thread in the West events section. Yay


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Sep 10, 2009)

ladle said:


> Is it too soon to sign up to a "Probably Single for 2010" thread as well?



Don't you dare steal the 'singles thread' idea from me...especially since I already stole it from someone else!  

And, yes, in case anyone's keeping tabs I'm still single. :blush:


----------



## supersoup (Sep 10, 2009)

peace out thread.


----------



## desi7482 (Sep 10, 2009)

Single here. Can't seem to find anybody in Maryland.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Sep 10, 2009)

supersoup said:


> peace out thread.



...and stay out!   Sounds like someone has some good news!


----------



## Rowan (Sep 20, 2009)

sure as hell didnt think id be back on here after only 3 months.


----------



## Skaster (Sep 20, 2009)

Yup!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Sep 20, 2009)

Taking my name off the list  Good Luck to the rest in finding someone special.:bow:


----------



## Crystal (Sep 20, 2009)

Aww, congrats darling!

Still single, still wishing that someone special was here instead of where he actually is.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 20, 2009)

Awww, congratulations, Erin!  I'm soooo glad your trip went (is going?) well!


----------



## KFD (Sep 20, 2009)

Still here... Where is driven, intelligent, independent, and affeminite (yeah, its spelled wrong, deal with it) in one package!?

KFD


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 20, 2009)

Are you sure you mean effeminate? Effeminate = man with qualities typically associated with a woman.

If that's what you're looking for, awesome, but if you're looking for a woman, "feminine" is what you want. lol


----------



## benzdiesel (Sep 20, 2009)

Astonishingly enough, I've been off this list for about 3 weeks now. We'll see what happens. It's... 99% top-of-the-world perfect. But that remaining 1% is kind of a large-ish bug to be worked out... we're ignoring it for now but it has the potential to wreck us. I'm hoping it won't though. For now, at least, we seem to be able to pass it off as "If we still care this much, we can figure it out eventually" which... though not the way I handle things, will have to be good enough. 

So yeah. There's my weekly offering of TMI


----------



## KFD (Sep 20, 2009)

Hmmm... I was under the impression, that meant "feminine-like qualities". Shows what I know...

Kelly Doke-Masquerading as a quasi-intellectual since 1982...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 20, 2009)

KFD said:


> Hmmm... I was under the impression, that meant "feminine-like qualities". Shows what I know...
> 
> Kelly Doke-Masquerading as a quasi-intellectual since 1982...


Nah.  It CAN mean that, it's just almost always used the way I said.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 20, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Taking my name off the list  Good Luck to the rest in finding someone special.:bow:



You've found someone really lucky And I hope you feel lucky too.

I'm still looking.


----------



## nykspree8 (Sep 20, 2009)

Scorsese86 said:


> You've found someone really lucky



My name is being stricken from the record as well, and yes I do feel very lucky :wubu:


----------



## northwestbbw (Sep 20, 2009)

SINGLE!  but who says you can't have fun being single?...:\


----------



## Allie Cat (Sep 20, 2009)

northwestbbw said:


> SINGLE!  but who says you can't have fun being single?...:\



I like the way you think...


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Sep 20, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> Aww, congrats darling!
> 
> Still single, still wishing that someone special was here instead of where he actually is.


Thank You hon! 



BigBeautifulMe said:


> Awww, congratulations, Erin!  I'm soooo glad your trip went (is going?) well!


Thank You!! It is going just wonderful!! 



Scorsese86 said:


> You've found someone really lucky And I hope you feel lucky too.
> 
> I'm still looking.


Yes I feel very lucky to have him. He makes me very happy!:happy:



nykspree8 said:


> My name is being stricken from the record as well, and yes I do feel very lucky :wubu:


Aww Baby! I am lucky to have you too!:wubu::kiss2:


----------



## cityslicker (Sep 21, 2009)

Single ...hopefully not for long tho


----------



## Isa (Sep 21, 2009)

Still very much single.


----------



## Inhibited (Sep 21, 2009)

KFD said:


> Still here... Where is driven, intelligent, independent, and affeminite (yeah, its spelled wrong, deal with it) in one package!?
> 
> KFD



Are you describing yourself or describing what you want?


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 21, 2009)

Yeah single, and it is getting boring!!!


----------



## Linda (Sep 21, 2009)

Still single but doing ok. 
What I need are dates. lol 
To get out there and have fun!!

::rubs hands together::

Where to find such things....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 21, 2009)

I have a fireman talking to me this past week. Let's see how that goes....I find him interesting.

Also....he's younger. Just how I like 'em


----------



## Crystal (Sep 21, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I have a fireman talking to me this past week. Let's see how that goes....I find him interesting.
> 
> Also....he's younger. Just how I like 'em



Oooh, Go Caroline.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Sep 21, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I have a fireman talking to me this past week. Let's see how that goes....I find him interesting.
> 
> Also....he's younger. Just how I like 'em


Go get'em girl!!!


----------



## Mini (Sep 21, 2009)

Alas, femaledom has yet to recognize my potential as a significant other, so single I remain.


----------



## Gingembre (Sep 21, 2009)

Mini said:


> Alas, femaledom has yet to recognize my potential as a significant other, so single I remain.




That is a shame...I believe there is potential there. But perhaps keep the Best Bullshitter superlative that seems to be coming your way to yourself, eh?!...At least until the third date


----------



## Mini (Sep 21, 2009)

Gingembre said:


> That is a shame...I believe there is potential there. But perhaps keep the Best Bullshitter superlative that seems to be coming your way to yourself, eh?!...At least until the third date



So, basically, lie on the first three dates. Gotcha.


----------



## MamaLisa (Sep 21, 2009)

ladle said:


> Is it too soon to sign up to a "Probably Single for 2010" thread as well?



hahahahaahhaha Yeah im up for that!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Sep 21, 2009)

MamaLisa said:


> hahahahaahhaha Yeah im up for that!



Is it wrong to sign up for the single for 2010 thread if you're attached?


----------



## Famouslastwords (Sep 21, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I have a fireman talking to me this past week. Let's see how that goes....I find him interesting.
> 
> Also....he's younger. Just how I like 'em



Ah, but will you share, that's the question?


----------



## pdesil071189 (Sep 21, 2009)

Single here in FL


----------



## moniquessbbw (Sep 22, 2009)

I am still single. Met a guy, liked the guy, now football season is here so no more guy.  :doh:


----------



## kayrae (Sep 22, 2009)

YES IT IS!!!!!!!



Famouslastwords said:


> Is it wrong to sign up for the single for 2010 thread if you're attached?



You can't have the single status if you can't share our loneliness pain. Boohoo...


----------



## Famouslastwords (Sep 22, 2009)

kayrae said:


> YES IT IS!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You can't have the single status if you can't share our loneliness pain. Boohoo...



Well then I'mma sign up anyway just to laugh at you Kayrae. Just. To. Laugh. At. You.

Just kidding.

I'm not lonely but I do need to get laid. It's like being single but less lonely. Wait a second, when did I get married?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 22, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Ah, but will you share, that's the question?



Let me catch him first girl....dayum you work too fast :doh:


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 22, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I have a fireman talking to me this past week. Let's see how that goes....I find him interesting.
> 
> Also....he's younger. Just how I like 'em



Dear god, a fireman! They make me drool:eat2:

Yeah, so is there a 2010 singles thread yet because it is almost Christmas already


----------



## KFD (Sep 22, 2009)

Inhibited said:


> Are you describing yourself or describing what you want?



In a strange way, maybe I am describing myself (minus the affeminite part--thanks bigbeautifulme  !), but ideally when looking for a mate, doesn't one want someone that is compatible, and thinks like they do?

KFD


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Sep 23, 2009)

NJz_BBW4Some1 said:


> Ohh okay, welcome!! :bow: I'm not too far from East Orange. I'm in Jersey City.



I'm in Jersey City, too. 

I see on here so many adorable guys from Jersey or nearby, but they're all so young.


----------



## Linda (Sep 23, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> ....because it is almost Christmas already



Oh no! Bite your tongue!!!

Not really looking forward to the holidays this year. So I am going to take them one at a time. Halloween first...


----------



## Keb (Sep 28, 2009)

Linda said:


> Oh no! Bite your tongue!!!
> 
> Not really looking forward to the holidays this year. So I am going to take them one at a time. Halloween first...



Holidays are awesome--presents and clothes and family and the special foods you don't eat the rest of the year. And also pretty things at the stores and lights on the houses and the weather turning cool and lovely--all wonderful thing I can't get enough of. 

I've never understood the need to have a partner for the holidays, as opposed to any other time (save perhaps for Valentine's day)--but maybe that's because I've never had one for any holiday I can think of. 

Of course it's nice to be with people you love when you're doing awesome stuff (like on the holidays), but that's what family's for, innit? 

OTH, I wouldn't say no to a nice man all wrapped up under my Christmas tree this year.


----------



## Linda (Sep 28, 2009)

Keb said:


> Holidays are awesome--presents and clothes and family and the special foods you don't eat the rest of the year. And also pretty things at the stores and lights on the houses and the weather turning cool and lovely--all wonderful thing I can't get enough of.
> 
> I've never understood the need to have a partner for the holidays, as opposed to any other time (save perhaps for Valentine's day)--but maybe that's because I've never had one for any holiday I can think of.
> 
> ...



It's not really the man I am missing. I am used to that. My folks just moved out to Colorado and no holidays with them this year.


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 28, 2009)

Well I am missing one dammit


----------



## luvembig (Sep 29, 2009)

DitzyBrunette said:


> I'm in Jersey City, too.
> 
> I see on here so many adorable guys from Jersey or nearby, but they're all so young.




Who you callin young......?


----------



## HighAltitudeFA (Sep 29, 2009)

Single, and really looking to change that.


----------



## Carrie (Sep 29, 2009)

Last night I had this very vivid dream in which I was enjoying a hot makeout session with an unknown FA. It was incredibly sexy, and erotic, and fun... until we were done and he griped at me bitterly for turning down the volume of Battlestar Galactica (on the tv in the background) when we first started making out, so he couldn't hear it and didn't know what had happened. 

So. I woke up this morning with a feeling of hmmmm, singlehood... not really so bad.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 29, 2009)

Carrie said:


> Last night I had this very vivid dream in which I was enjoying a hot makeout session with an unknown FA. It was incredibly sexy, and erotic, and fun... until we were done and he griped at me bitterly for turning down the volume of Battlestar Galactica (on the tv in the background) when we first started making out, so he couldn't hear it and didn't know what had happened.
> 
> So. I woke up this morning with a feeling of hmmmm, singlehood... not really so bad.


LOL. 

That is all.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 29, 2009)

Carrie said:


> Last night I had this very vivid dream in which I was enjoying a hot makeout session with an unknown FA. It was incredibly sexy, and erotic, and fun... until we were done and he griped at me bitterly for turning down the volume of Battlestar Galactica (on the tv in the background) when we first started making out, so he couldn't hear it and didn't know what had happened.
> 
> So. I woke up this morning with a feeling of hmmmm, singlehood... not really so bad.



I dunno, Carrie, at the moment I'm siding with the guy in this scenario, but that might change depending on which season was on.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 29, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> I dunno, Carrie, at the moment I'm siding with the guy in this scenario, but that might change depending on which season was on.


The mystery of who the FA was is now solved, Carrie.


----------



## Carrie (Sep 29, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> I dunno, Carrie, at the moment I'm siding with the guy in this scenario, but that might change depending on which season was on.


Shutyerface, doofmonger. 


BigBeautifulMe said:


> The mystery of who the FA was is now solved, Carrie.













No.


----------



## joswitch (Sep 29, 2009)

lolz! @ Carrie's dream!

I'm single too at the moment...


----------



## Marla Skye (Sep 29, 2009)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> New Year, new thread!
> Still single? Newly single? Single and ready to mingle? Then this is the place for you!
> Come in and let your single status be known. Complain about it if you hate it. Brag about it if you enjoy it. Either way...you're single and that's what counts.
> Here's to hoping we all find a partner in 2009 and I don't have to start the 2010 Singles Thread.
> ...



Single Mom.


----------



## bbwildrose (Sep 29, 2009)

yeah I've been single for all but a few weeks of this year - I'm missing cuddles :blush:


----------



## jdsumm (Sep 29, 2009)

Single here in Indy. Some days I love being single, some days I hate it. However, I just met a new guy (the first FA I've ever met-that I'm aware of anyway) so things look like they are...um... heating up for me this fall.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 29, 2009)

Carrie said:


> Shutyerface, doofmonger.



You know I'm right.

I mean, shit, I'd probably turn down sex (or at the very least delay it) if it was the Pegasus episodes in Season 2 and 2.5.


----------



## comaseason (Sep 29, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> You know I'm right.
> 
> I mean, shit, I'd probably turn down sex (or at the very least delay it) if it was the Pegasus episodes in Season 2 and 2.5.



Well, that only seems natural... it's the Pegasus.


----------



## Crystal (Sep 29, 2009)

bbwildrose said:


> yeah I've been single for all but a few weeks of this year - I'm missing cuddles :blush:



Ahh, yes. Not having cuddle time has got to be one of the worst parts about being single.

That's why you get yourself a "friend with benefits." :happy:


----------



## comaseason (Sep 29, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> Ahh, yes. Not having cuddle time has got to be one of the worst parts about being single.
> 
> That's why you get yourself a "friend with benefits." :happy:



I need to get me one of those, but I need to get one with the "benefit" of being able to cook. One can only eat granola bars and frozen pizza for so long.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 29, 2009)

I have found that.....I'm not sure if I want to cuddle with the fireman. :blink:

I also felt a great happiness tonight about being single......I could easily feel good envisioning myself being single the rest of my life.


----------



## snuffy2000 (Oct 1, 2009)

Single, had a "fling" for like a week, didn't work out too well due to my busy schedule. :doh:

There is a girl I heard was really diggin' me though, so I might give it a shot.

I'll have to weigh the pro's and con's to make sure it won't end up taking the same route.


----------



## Rowan (Oct 1, 2009)

snuffy2000 said:


> Single, had a "fling" for like a week, didn't work out too well due to my busy schedule. :doh:
> 
> There is a girl I heard was really diggin' me though, so I might give it a shot.
> 
> I'll have to weigh the pro's and con's to make sure it won't end up taking the same route.



Maybe cuz most chicks arent just looking for a "fling" and when they realize you're just in it for the sex, they decide you're not the right guy? If that's the case, the new girl might not be so hot after you either. Most women want quality...not quantity...

just my two cents


----------



## snuffy2000 (Oct 1, 2009)

Rowan said:


> Maybe cuz most chicks arent just looking for a "fling" and when they realize you're just in it for the sex, they decide you're not the right guy? If that's the case, the new girl might not be so hot after you either. Most women want quality...not quantity...
> 
> just my two cents



There was never any sex involved, I use the word "fling" when the relationship was really short and can barely constitute as being one.

I go into every relationship with the best intentions and frame of mind to make it lasting, worthwhile and heartfelt. I give quality to it's fullest, or at least that's what I aspire to do.

Don't judge me as if I'm some stereotypical douchebag.


----------



## Rowan (Oct 1, 2009)

snuffy2000 said:


> There was never any sex involved, I use the word "fling" when the relationship was really short and can barely constitute as being one.
> 
> I go into every relationship with the best intentions and frame of mind to make it lasting, worthwhile and heartfelt. I give quality to it's fullest, or at least that's what I aspire to do.
> 
> Don't judge me as if I'm some stereotypical douchebag.



I think it's good if you go into a relationship with good intentions...dont get me wrong...however...

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=fling

I think that in general most people consider a "Fling" something sexual...which Ive always found it defined to be, so that's why I posted as i did. So, perhaps you should use a different word in the future.


----------



## snuffy2000 (Oct 1, 2009)

Rowan said:


> I think it's good if you go into a relationship with good intentions...dont get me wrong...however...
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=fling
> 
> I think that in general most people consider a "Fling" something sexual...which Ive always found it defined to be, so that's why I posted as i did. So, perhaps you should use a different word in the future.



Definition #2

When you're NOT in a relationship with the other person but you do have the privilages as someone that is in one. Often very short-term, can be sexual or non-sexual, such as a kiss, hug, holding hands or dates. Stress on the fact that there is no commitment and not serious.

Just sayin.


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 1, 2009)

HAI GUYZ I CAN HAS REAL DIKTIONARE


> Main Entry: 1fling
> Pronunciation: \&#712;fli&#331;\
> Function: verb
> Inflected Form(s): flung \&#712;fl&#601;&#331;\; fling·ing \&#712;fli&#331;-i&#331;\
> ...


Hmm.


----------



## Rowan (Oct 1, 2009)

snuffy2000 said:


> Definition #2
> 
> When you're NOT in a relationship with the other person but you do have the privilages as someone that is in one. Often very short-term, can be sexual or non-sexual, such as a kiss, hug, holding hands or dates. Stress on the fact that there is no commitment and not serious.
> 
> Just sayin.



that's great...but like i said most people think of a "fling" as a sexual thing...

dont get so worked up...damn.


----------



## Rowan (Oct 1, 2009)

Wagimawr said:


> HAI GUYZ I CAN HAS REAL DIKTIONARE
> 
> Hmm.



yeah..i looked...but oxford only had it in terms of throwing a frisbee..and im sure thats not what he was doin lol


----------



## mossystate (Oct 1, 2009)

_ " Single, had a "fling" for like a week, didn't work out too well due to my busy schedule. "_


When I read that, I was not thinking, " omg...the cad...he has used some poor woman! ".

I was thinking that they both had a brief good time. It did not read like he was being a jerk. Not working out due to his schedule, sounded more like SHE was saying, " hey, this fun fling ain't gonna work if you are not here for it ".


----------



## snuffy2000 (Oct 1, 2009)

mossystate said:


> _ " Single, had a "fling" for like a week, didn't work out too well due to my busy schedule. "_
> 
> 
> When I read that, I was not thinking, " omg...the cad...he has used some poor woman! ".
> ...



Zackly. :happy: Anyways, I really don't wanna be tagged as someone who starts flame wars on a forum dedicated to helping people/a cause, just ain't my style. So let's let this miniature misunderstanding rest in peace from this post forward.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 1, 2009)

It's kinda ticking me off that other people are getting flinged while I'm not.....:doh:


----------



## bdog (Oct 2, 2009)

I guess I'm technically single again.  fuck. 

bright, beautiful, brief.

ali, je t'aime.


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 2, 2009)

bdog said:


> I guess I'm technically single again.  fuck.
> 
> bright, beautiful, brief.
> 
> ali, je t'aime.



Hugs to you


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2009)

bdog said:


> I guess I'm technically single again.  fuck.
> 
> bright, beautiful, brief.
> 
> ali, je t'aime.




Sorry.  Huggles...


----------



## AlethaBBW (Oct 2, 2009)

Absolutely utterly completely and totally single here.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm single and apparently going to keep making out with exes like mini-snacks in preparation for a really good meal. This girl doesn't fast, but damn I need a big juicy hamburger.

Know what I mean?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 3, 2009)

activistfatgirl said:


> I'm single and apparently going to keep making out with exes like mini-snacks in preparation for a really good meal. This girl doesn't fast, but damn I need a big juicy hamburger.
> 
> Know what I mean?



The last time I tried that approach with an ex, he turned into a big weenie ....nowhere close to a hamburger :doh:


----------



## Twilley (Oct 3, 2009)

Single, as usual, because I'm a horrible person when it comes to relationships...


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 4, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> The last time I tried that approach with an ex, he turned into a big weenie ....nowhere close to a hamburger :doh:



ha ha ha, this is the danger inherent in this approach!


----------



## merle234 (Oct 8, 2009)

Yea I'm single, where are all the fat and hungry girls? Come to me...


----------



## Isa (Oct 10, 2009)

merle234 said:


> Yea I'm single, where are all the fat and hungry girls? Come to me...



No............


----------



## 0nlnn (Oct 10, 2009)

Not sure if I posted here, but if I did, I'm still single. Oh where oh where is that girl of my dreams? Alas, I shall never know.


----------



## DarkSol (Oct 10, 2009)

merle234 said:


> Yea I'm single, where are all the fat and hungry girls? Come to me...



Yeah... somehow, I don't think this is going to get you many ladies.


----------



## Carrie (Oct 10, 2009)

DarkSol said:


> Yeah... somehow, I don't think this is going to get you many ladies.


That depends on whether he's stuffed his pockets with bacon.


----------



## Linda (Oct 10, 2009)

Carrie said:


> That depends on whether he's stuffed his pockets with bacon.



Mmmmmm bacon!


----------



## DarkSol (Oct 10, 2009)

Carrie said:


> That depends on whether he's stuffed his pockets with bacon.



Ew. I don't like the idea of greasy pockets.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 10, 2009)

merle234 said:


> Yea I'm single, where are all the fat and hungry girls? Come to me...




Hey...waaaaaaait a minute. This is not one of those things I get all excited about, only to find out that all those peanut M&M's are.......virtual....is it?


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Oct 12, 2009)

DarkSol said:


> Ew. I don't like the idea of greasy pockets.



I don't like the idea of lint on my bacon.


----------



## Carrie (Oct 12, 2009)

DarkSol said:


> Ew. I don't like the idea of greasy pockets.





BBW4Chattery said:


> I don't like the idea of lint on my bacon.


What if the creators of Reese's Peanut Butter Cups had been as fussy as you two? We'd all be eating crappy Sky Bars and thinking they were the epitome of delicious, that's what.


----------



## Keb (Oct 12, 2009)

I much prefer my bacon in my ice cream.

(I totally made bacon ice cream for my father's birthday yesterday. He loved it.)


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 12, 2009)

now i am craving maple syrup


----------



## Linda (Oct 12, 2009)

snuggletiger said:


> now i am craving maple syrup



Because of the lint covered bacon?


----------



## DarkSol (Oct 12, 2009)

Carrie said:


> What if the creators of Reese's Peanut Butter Cups had been as fussy as you two? We'd all be eating crappy Sky Bars and thinking they were the epitome of delicious, that's what.



And you know what... YOU'D LIKE IT!


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 12, 2009)

single as they come and never willing to settle
wants me a church boy, but they all are either married or in highschool <darn>:doh: hahahahaha... hoping some hot military church boy will get stationed here and come find me on Sunday morning!! :wubu:


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 12, 2009)

btw.. I know there are alot of FAT LADY lovers in the military!!! I got hit on in Spain by a navy boy (a cute one too)... at the time though I was too dumbstruck to believe it was real (after he ran his hand up my leg) :O naughty boy!! :blush: my little sister wouldnt believe me..sighhh


----------



## Drucifer (Oct 13, 2009)

Single. I really only tried dating a year ago. I do miss it, but I love my solitude.


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 24, 2009)

kayrae said:


> bmann, what happened to your gf?



Oh sorry, I didn't see this post. Yeah, we broke up because we didn't want to deal with the distance between us.

So, I be single.


----------



## canadianbbw4u (Oct 24, 2009)

Im not single anymore!!!!!!!!!! I can leave the singles thread!!!! Yah!!!!!


----------



## PhatChk (Oct 26, 2009)

Very Single.


----------



## braindeadhead (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm very single and while usually that doesn't bother me I'm starting to feel it.. 

I'm more lonely than I'd like to admit.... more sad too if I had to be honest.

Oh well, tomorrow is a new day and who knows what can happen.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Oct 29, 2009)

Single, single, single, single. Very single. 

But at least I'm no longer in THAT relationship anymore........taught me sooooo much, gave me a lot to reflect on, and how NOT to be treated. It's now a relief that it's over.......now with what I've learned, I would have been miserable, stifled, and controlled if it went any further. I don't do well being that way.......it makes me a bit feisty.     :bounce:

Who knows if I'll ever find a man that will accept me as I am. Sometimes that feels like that's too much to ask for, but that's what I want and deserve.


----------



## midnightrogue (Nov 2, 2009)

In haha love it..............domino's


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Nov 3, 2009)

Nothing new here. Still single. Becoming increasingly not OK with it.


----------



## Weeze (Nov 3, 2009)

Flyin Lilac said:


> Nothing new here. Still single. Becoming increasingly not OK with it.



same same same same same same same same same same same


----------



## jtgw (Nov 3, 2009)

krismiss said:


> same same same same same same same same same same same



ME 2


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 3, 2009)

Lol, I'm getting quite happy, content with being single now. The way it usually goes is that it is just about the time I tend to stumble upon a boyfriend 


Stop looking and find one....it's usually true for me.


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 3, 2009)

single and ready to mingle but too much stuff going on with the big howse.


----------



## thatkassiegirl (Nov 5, 2009)

Hmm...I'm pretty f'n single as of now. In need of some lovin'.


----------



## hillking12 (Nov 5, 2009)

im single all day everyday


----------



## thejuicyone (Nov 5, 2009)

We complain when we're in a relationship and we complain when we're not. I just want genital to genital connection at the moment. wut uv et? :bounce:


----------



## mossystate (Nov 5, 2009)

I met somebody in the joint.:blush:


----------



## blakout (Nov 5, 2009)

*sigh* Single


----------



## thatkassiegirl (Nov 6, 2009)

My most missed thing about not being single was the naked spooning. Damn. Where the guys at?


----------



## Keb (Nov 6, 2009)

thatkassiegirl said:


> My most missed thing about not being single was the naked spooning. Damn. Where the guys at?



I'm not hoarding them, sorry


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm so sick of being on this list.

And I, too, miss naked spooning.


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 6, 2009)

Sweet Tooth said:


> I'm so sick of being on this list.
> 
> And I, too, miss naked spooning.



Ditto....and ditto


----------



## braindeadhead (Nov 6, 2009)

I was answering some questions on a personality test and gave up... I think I have to accept that until I get my shit back in one sock I'm in no place to date...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 6, 2009)

mossystate said:


> I met somebody in the joint.:blush:



Years ago, there was a lot of talk about a "satellite" jail being put up on the next block over from where I worked. I told my friend Amy, that worked with me, that this was very good news for us. She asked why. 
I said because this means we can hang out in the morning when the weekend/work release prisoners come out and find ourselves dates. 
Oh, all the desperate, lonely, bad boys we missed out on when they decided not to build that jail


----------



## mossystate (Nov 7, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Years ago, there was a lot of talk about a "satellite" jail being put up on the next block over from where I worked. I told my friend Amy, that worked with me, that this was very good news for us. She asked why.
> I said because this means we can hang out in the morning when the weekend/work release prisoners come out and find ourselves dates.
> Oh, all the desperate, lonely, bad boys we missed out on when they decided not to build that jail




Hey...you have whatever fantasies you want, doll. I am not here to judge.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 8, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Hey...you have whatever fantasies you want, doll. I am not here to judge.



You want me to hook you up? Hey, if we play our cards right, we might find guards instead.....you know.....those guys that have handcuffs and big....long....sticks? :batting:


----------



## Miss Louise (Nov 8, 2009)

I am also on the list but I just love to be single :smitten:

I date a few nice men and enjoy the nights with them :wubu:


----------



## ssflbelle (Nov 8, 2009)

Now that's more like it!! 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You want me to hook you up? Hey, if we play our cards right, we might find guards instead.....you know.....those guys that have handcuffs and big....long....sticks? :batting:


----------



## mossystate (Nov 8, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You want me to hook you up? Hey, if we play our cards right, we might find guards instead.....you know.....those guys that have handcuffs and big....long....sticks? :batting:



Ummmm....hello!....I want the warden. The man with the power. Hmmmmm...or a burly guard....hmmmmm....let me think about this. Pencil pusher vs meat. A meaty warden?


----------



## ZosofanCMR (Nov 8, 2009)

Newly single, thought I'd let it be known to all


----------



## Rowan (Nov 8, 2009)

ZosofanCMR said:


> Newly single, thought I'd let it be known to all



and of course you live on the other side of the country  lol


----------



## ZosofanCMR (Nov 8, 2009)

I wish I were on the other side of the country, I'm actually deployed and in Iraq right now :doh:


----------



## bigjayne66 (Nov 8, 2009)

Single...by choice at the moment,I have only ever been with one FA,and he wasn't
very respectful.


----------



## Rowan (Nov 8, 2009)

ZosofanCMR said:


> I wish I were on the other side of the country, I'm actually deployed and in Iraq right now :doh:




Well definitely try to be careful and get home safe and sound!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 8, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Ummmm....hello!....I want the warden. The man with the power. Hmmmmm...or a burly guard....hmmmmm....let me think about this. Pencil pusher vs meat. A meaty warden?



You mean you prefer a big.......desk over handcuffs? 

Well, big and meaty.......ALWAYS a good place to start, eh


----------



## ZosofanCMR (Nov 8, 2009)

Rowan said:


> Well definitely try to be careful and get home safe and sound!



Aww, well thank you, and I will


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Nov 8, 2009)

ZosofanCMR said:


> I wish I were on the other side of the country, I'm actually deployed and in Iraq right now :doh:



That sucks (how ladylike was that lol). I hope you won't be there for much longer and get back to your family and friends safely.
Mizz


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 8, 2009)

I hired a handy man to fix some problems in my home. Over the past two days he invited me to try a hot tub with him, told me how he liked women with "meat on their bones" and asked if I was still with my ex (that he met). He then called me tonight and asked me out....got a date with Mr. handy man tomorrow night :batting: 

One of my pals says this sounds like the start of a bad porno......I think not being able to use the hot tub might have saved my honor here :doh:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Nov 8, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I hired a handy man to fix some problems in my home. Over the past two days he invited me to try a hot tub with him, told me how he liked women with "meat on their bones" and asked if I was still with my ex (that he met). He then called me tonight and asked me out....got a date with Mr. handy man tomorrow night :batting:
> 
> One of my pals says this sounds like the start of a bad porno......I think not being able to use the hot tub might have saved my honor here :doh:



Mr. Fireman gone??

Yes, it does sound like the start of a bad porno :blink:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 8, 2009)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Mr. Fireman gone??
> 
> Yes, it does sound like the start of a bad porno :blink:



To be honest....I grew bored of Mr Fireman....he definitely wasn't lighting my fire :doh:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Nov 8, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> he definitely wasn't lighting my fire :doh:



that was baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 8, 2009)

I thought it was obvious that I am always a baaaaaaaaaadddddddddddd girl :batting:


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 9, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I hired a handy man to fix some problems in my home. Over the past two days he invited me to try a hot tub with him, told me how he liked women with "meat on their bones" and asked if I was still with my ex (that he met). He then called me tonight and asked me out....got a date with Mr. handy man tomorrow night :batting:
> 
> One of my pals says this sounds like the start of a bad porno......I think not being able to use the hot tub might have saved my honor here :doh:



Woo hoo, good luck for your date GEF. Handy men know how to use their tools


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 9, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> Woo hoo, good luck for your date GEF. Handy men know how to use their tools


I have made a joke for years about wanting to date a handy man....this must be fate :batting:


----------



## vardon_grip (Nov 9, 2009)

Sweet Tooth said:


> I'm so sick of being on this list.
> 
> And I, too, miss naked spooning.




I hear you, although for me...it's all about the forking. (Naked is better, but not required!)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 9, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> Woo hoo, good luck for your date GEF. Handy men know how to use their tools



IIIIIIIII don't want to see Mr Handy again :doh:

Still single.....though I do have a date on Friday with another guy


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 10, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> IIIIIIIII don't want to see Mr Handy again :doh:
> 
> Still single.....though I do have a date on Friday with another guy



Oh no, dare I ask? 
Some tools are better off left in the shed to rust

Good luck with the next one!


----------



## Aust99 (Nov 10, 2009)

ok... not posted in this thread before..... I'm sooooo incredibly single here....


----------



## onlyssbbw4me (Nov 10, 2009)

Im a single Firefighter.


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 10, 2009)

Paging Gef!!!

Gef To The Singles Thread...

Paging G-e-f!!!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Nov 11, 2009)

Add my name back to this list..and I think I am done for a while..I don't want anyone in my life..I will work on me and I think that is the best thing for me to do right now..Crushed..:really sad:


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 11, 2009)

Big Hugs (((((EDA)))))


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 11, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Add my name back to this list..and I think I am done for a while..I don't want anyone in my life..I will work on me and I think that is the best thing for me to do right now..Crushed..:really sad:



i know you don't know me, but am heaps sorry that things didn't work out, i don't know what else to say...you 2 were so adorable, if you guys can't make i don't think there is any hope for the rest of us.....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 11, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> Oh no, dare I ask?
> Some tools are better off left in the shed to rust
> 
> Good luck with the next one!





mszwebs said:


> Paging Gef!!!
> 
> Gef To The Singles Thread...
> 
> Paging G-e-f!!!



Lol, Mr Handy Man.....was okay. We watched a movie together....and he talked....a lot. Well, it was talking at first....then it was a bit of whining about family. Then it was irritation at his boss and landlord. He seems to have a LOT of issues/problems for a single guy in his forties that doesn't seem to carry a lot of responsibility. He also seems to live out of plastic containers full of his clothing......

That being said, I called off early and he was polite enough to walk me to my car. On the way there, I had to go down some steep, cement steps with no railing. He was kind enough to offer me his hand and help me down. 

Sounds like a prince, eh? As I put my hand into his offered one, he said "Wow, your hands are soft.....I bet THAT'S going to feel good". I had a stunned, wtf kind of moment there...:blink:

I said nothing, just picked up the pace of getting to my car, when he tells me how he is not "aggressive" and that if something were to "happen between us" then I would have to make the first move. My easy response was "Looks like it's never going to happen". He then told me how we should just "do the deed" on our second date (that I had not agreed to go on or even to see him again) to get it over with. 
In his dreams......and he didn't put my house back together all the way. I'm debating on just not answering if he calls me about more work or anything else...especially since it seems I have to hire someone else to fix my leaking roof in this monsoon because he apparently didn't know how to fix it himself. :doh:

Yeah, I think of him every time I hear the drip or cannot close my closet doors now....that are leaning against the wall in my bedroom.


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 11, 2009)

Lifetime movies ruin everything. Even stalkers and their game. 

*hugs* I'm sorry you had to deal with that kind of crap. Again.


----------



## mulrooney13 (Nov 22, 2009)

I have once again become single and am not enjoying it.


----------



## Mystic Rain (Nov 22, 2009)

I don't think I'll ever get off this list. :really sad: 

I've tried, but they either turn out to be already taken, they live too far away, or all they want to do is fool around. I've nearly given up.


----------



## orin (Nov 22, 2009)

I single ... but I am too picky I guess ...


----------



## Malarkey (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm Single.............Just to keep those who are interested informed :batting:
(just in case...Go with it!)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 22, 2009)

Wagimawr said:


> Lifetime movies ruin everything. Even stalkers and their game.
> 
> *hugs* I'm sorry you had to deal with that kind of crap. Again.



Lol, I have no idea what this means Jason 


Tenatively taking myself off the single list. I like the way the new guy is talking now.......

I'm interested in getting to know him better- and hid my profile on the dating site (at his request). First time in a long time I have even had an interest in doing that


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 22, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol, I have no idea what this means Jason
> 
> 
> Tenatively taking myself off the single list. I like the way the new guy is talking now.......
> ...



Oooh GEF, how exciting.....GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 23, 2009)

Am single, but am not doing much to change the situation


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Nov 23, 2009)

Is there a 2010 Singles thread yet?


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Nov 23, 2009)

Inhibited said:


> Am single, but am not doing much to change the situation



Same here. Single, but haven't put myself out there lately. Not for lack of wanting to date or get to know someone, just feel like it's either gonna happen or it isn't and if it does then great and if not then oh well.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Nov 23, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol, Mr Handy Man.....was okay. We watched a movie together....and he talked....a lot. Well, it was talking at first....then it was a bit of whining about family. Then it was irritation at his boss and landlord. He seems to have a LOT of issues/problems for a single guy in his forties that doesn't seem to carry a lot of responsibility. He also seems to live out of plastic containers full of his clothing......
> 
> That being said, I called off early and he was polite enough to walk me to my car. On the way there, I had to go down some steep, cement steps with no railing. He was kind enough to offer me his hand and help me down.
> 
> ...



Wow Greenie. Just Wow. Girl! I hope this new guy (the one you talked about in your most recent post) is much better than the one you talked about here cuz well it doesn't get (much) worse than this, lol! (hugs!)


----------



## Zoom (Nov 23, 2009)

Felt like posting here again for no reason. Would like to reserve a spot in 2010. Actually, just call it the Zoom Singles Thread every year from now on and save me the trouble.


----------



## Mini (Nov 24, 2009)

Unless all the women here spontaneously gain about 100 pounds each, I see myself being single until well into 2010, too.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Nov 24, 2009)

Still here, hurrah for the single life, woo


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 24, 2009)

BrownEyedChica said:


> Is there a 2010 Singles thread yet?



Geez, let's give it _one more_ month...


----------



## nykspree8 (Nov 24, 2009)

Jay West Coast said:


> Geez, let's give it _one more_ month...



lol, right?


----------



## BoomSnap (Nov 24, 2009)

Yay, I'm back home where I belong.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 24, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Wow Greenie. Just Wow. Girl! I hope this new guy (the one you talked about in your most recent post) is much better than the one you talked about here cuz well it doesn't get (much) worse than this, lol! (hugs!)



They do get worse than the handy guy...seriously but I digress because that was yesterday. Thank you for the hug 

New guy is very nice. Calls me when he says he will. Was very good to me on our date (we have our next three dates planned out already ), is easy to talk to and makes me feel important and cared about in his world. I think he likes the inside of me as much as the outside, so far. 
Wow....haven't had that feeling with a guy in a long time....I like it. Don't feel like I'm having to "fight" or keep my guard up to get past the physical. I'm going to give him my best shot...he might be worth it.....or he has the ability to seriously mess with my head. Either way, it's on.


----------



## Isa (Nov 24, 2009)

Jay West Coast said:


> Geez, let's give it _one more_ month...





nykspree8 said:


> lol, right?




Hey some of us have already given up on 09. Bring on 2010!


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 24, 2009)

Isa said:


> Hey some of us have already given up on 09. Bring on 2010!



I will be the first poster in the 2011 thread


----------



## Paquito (Nov 24, 2009)

is 2015 open yet?


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Nov 24, 2009)

cinnamitch said:


> I will be the first poster in the 2011 thread





free2beme04 said:


> is 2015 open yet?



LOL And I thought I didn't have patience.


----------



## theladypoet (Nov 24, 2009)

If I were any more single I'd be orange, rectangular, and wrapped in plastic.

*crickets chirping*

aaaaaand that, ladies and gentlemen, is why I'm single.


----------



## chublover350 (Nov 24, 2009)

mulrooney13 said:


> I have once again become single and am not enjoying it.



completely agree....i hate being single


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 24, 2009)

Mini said:


> Unless all the women here spontaneously gain about 100 pounds each, I see myself being single until well into 2010, too.




awww..I have the opposite problem..where are ANY BBW/SSBBW loving men where I live (that are decent) ...mehhhh... some new menz need to move here! :blush: I hope I am not single in a month.. come on 2010..mama needs a new pair of shoes!!


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 24, 2009)

I just posted this song on the "name a song from the last letter thread" and thought it would make a nice theme song for us singlezzzz...

This is for all the lonely people
Thinking that life has passed them by
Don't give up until you drink from the silver cup
And ride that highway in the sky

This is for all the single people
Thinking that love has left them dry
Don't give up until you drink from the silver cup
You never know until you try

Well, I'm on my way
Yes, I'm back to stay
Well, I'm on my way back home (Hit it)

This is for all the lonely people
Thinking that life has passed them by
Don't give up until you drink from the silver cup
And never take you down or never give you up
You never know until you try


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 25, 2009)

chublover350 said:


> completely agree....i hate being single



I think all of you guys should move to Australia, better your chances and ours...


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Nov 25, 2009)

fat9276 said:


> I hope I am not single in a month.. come on 2010..mama needs a new pair of shoes!!



This mama needs more than a new pair of shoes    :wubu: :kiss2: .....a lot more hehehe


----------



## djudex (Nov 25, 2009)

A new purse?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 25, 2009)

djudex said:


> A new purse?



Depends on how...........big that purse is


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Nov 25, 2009)

djudex said:


> A new purse?



I guess mama will take the purse..........as long as she can hang it off......"something".......



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Depends on how...........big that purse is



Ah, yes, GEF is definitely in my head


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 25, 2009)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I guess mama will take the purse..........as long as she can hang it off......"something".......
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, yes, GEF is definitely in my head



Why not ask for a "walking stick"?


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 25, 2009)

I want something to put in my purse
Where is the 2010 singles thread....sign me up now!


----------



## djudex (Nov 25, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Depends on how...........big that purse is



We're talkin' tote bag :bounce:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 25, 2009)

djudex said:


> We're talkin' tote bag :bounce:



This is a terrible time to be out of rep.......

I'm such a tramp....spreading it around too much and all that jazz....yeah yeah Conrad.....


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Nov 25, 2009)

cinnamitch said:


> Why not ask for a "walking stick"?



YES!!!!!!!!! That's what I want!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



littlefairywren said:


> I want something to put in my purse
> Where is the 2010 singles thread....sign me up now!



Go for the tote bag......you can put more........"stuff".......in it 



djudex said:


> We're talkin' tote bag :bounce:



I'm officially in wuv!!!!!! :wubu: 

You stay away GEF! 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> This is a terrible time to be out of rep.......



I've already repped him.......now you scoot on along........he's my walking stick!   I neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed a walking stick!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 26, 2009)

theladypoet said:


> If I were any more single I'd be orange, rectangular, and wrapped in plastic.
> 
> *crickets chirping*
> 
> aaaaaand that, ladies and gentlemen, is why I'm single.


Now you must explain.


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Nov 26, 2009)

I am single. I broke up with my ex boyfriend around this time last year. I finally feel like I am ready to be in a relationship again. BUT, where are all the single BBW lovers in Toronto, Canada? I can't find any!!!


----------



## Proner (Nov 26, 2009)

Mini said:


> Unless all the women here spontaneously gain about 100 pounds each, I see myself being single until well into 2010, too.



Same situation here Mini, need some bbws or ssbbws to move in France


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 26, 2009)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> You stay away GEF!
> 
> I've already repped him.......now you scoot on along........he's my walking stick!   I neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed a walking stick!!!!!!!!!!!!




oh....I'm gonna keep spreading it around....have ye no doubts.....u cannot stop me from giving out the good stuff  



Though you can have him when I'm done with him....or vice versa


----------



## comaseason (Nov 26, 2009)

I couldn't get the peel off my banana this morning. I'm taking this as a sign. Next year is the year.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 26, 2009)

comaseason said:


> I couldn't get the peel off my banana this morning. I'm taking this as a sign. Next year is the year.




This sounded so very suggestively dirty to me........is that a bad thing? :blink:


----------



## comaseason (Nov 26, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> This sounded so very suggestively dirty to me........is that a bad thing? :blink:



It felt very suggestively dirty while it was happening, so I don't know if I'm in a position to judge.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 26, 2009)

comaseason said:


> It felt very suggestively dirty while it was happening, so I don't know if I'm in a position to judge.



I'm glad you are an intelijint wimin that doesn't judge my banana fantasies......:wubu:


----------



## PhatChk (Nov 26, 2009)

Can we make this an official club? -_-


----------



## Malarkey (Nov 29, 2009)

Mini said:


> Unless all the women here spontaneously gain about 100 pounds each, I see myself being single until well into 2010, too.


You lost me ,muffin....................you callin me skinny?


----------



## Malarkey (Nov 29, 2009)

Proner said:


> Same situation here Mini, need some bbws or ssbbws to move in France


Maybe all of you single men who like us BBW and SSBBW women could move over here to Oregon! Wouldn't hurt my feeling's any..........................mon cheri! lol


----------



## comaseason (Nov 29, 2009)

Being single is bullshit.


----------



## Ash (Nov 29, 2009)

comaseason said:


> Being single is bullshit.



Word.
nobigdeal


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Nov 29, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> oh....I'm gonna keep spreading it around....have ye no doubts.....u cannot stop me from giving out the good stuff
> 
> 
> 
> Though you can have him when I'm done with him....or vice versa



I'll take him first, then you can have him, but.....there will be nothing left of him after I've had my way with him 

BTW, aren't you seeing someone now? <snicker>


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 29, 2009)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I'll take him first, then you can have him, but.....there will be nothing left of him after I've had my way with him
> 
> BTW, aren't you seeing someone now? <snicker>



Yeppers....and we made it "official" this past Friday. I am taking myself out of the singles thread. Looks like that big......totebag is all yours  

And yep....he digs fat girls :bow:


----------



## PhatChk (Nov 29, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Yeppers....and we made it "official" this past Friday. I am taking myself out of the singles thread. Looks like that big......totebag is all yours
> 
> And yep....he digs fat girls :bow:





Happy For you Good Luck!


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 29, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Yeppers....and we made it "official" this past Friday. I am taking myself out of the singles thread. Looks like that big......totebag is all yours
> 
> And yep....he digs fat girls :bow:



Holy crap, that is fantastic!!! Woo hoo GEF


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 29, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Yeppers....and we made it "official" this past Friday. I am taking myself out of the singles thread. Looks like that big......totebag is all yours
> 
> And yep....he digs fat girls :bow:




Yay!!! Now send me one!! hahaha

are you going to put up a lil suh'in' on the "couples pics" thread?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 29, 2009)

PhatChk said:


> Happy For you Good Luck!





littlefairywren said:


> Holy crap, that is fantastic!!! Woo hoo GEF





fat9276 said:


> Yay!!! Now send me one!! hahaha
> 
> are you going to put up a lil suh'in' on the "couples pics" thread?



Thank you Ladies 
Haven't taken any pics of us together yet....that will come though, probably in the next couple of weeks as we have some plans together and he mentioned bringing his camera


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Nov 30, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> that will come though, probably in the next couple of weeks as we have some plans together and he mentioned bringing his camera



Be careful now GEF, they have strict rules here on posting pornographic photos <running and hiding>


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Nov 30, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Yeppers....and we made it "official" this past Friday. I am taking myself out of the singles thread. Looks like that big......totebag is all yours
> 
> And yep....he digs fat girls :bow:



WooHoo!!! Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Nov 30, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Thank you Ladies
> Haven't taken any pics of us together yet....that will come though, probably in the next couple of weeks as we have some plans together and he mentioned bringing his camera



Woooohoooo GEF.


----------



## That Guy You Met Once (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm showing up here. Just got put down, again, by a girl who kissed me then said we can't be more than friends...

Anyway, I don't think I can handle to prospect of having to spend the next several months talking to, and getting rejected by, random girls on campus or at the fucking mall, then watching them jump in bed with guys who abuse them.

Anyone interested in a 19 year-old BHM/FA? I'd love to talk.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 30, 2009)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Be careful now GEF, they have strict rules here on posting pornographic photos <running and hiding>





MizzSnakeBite said:


> WooHoo!!! Congrats!!!!!!





Famouslastwords said:


> Woooohoooo GEF.



Thank you both 
Lol, MSB- I have already posted plenty of "porn" here in the form of pics and literature. I'm quite aware of those rules by now  

I'm just excited about making NEW porn with my new guy- he makes me feel so vanilla


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 30, 2009)

Thats Great GEF


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Dec 1, 2009)

Seventy-Seven said:


> I'm showing up here. Just got put down, again, by a girl who kissed me then said we can't be more than friends...
> 
> Anyway, I don't think I can handle to prospect of having to spend the next several months talking to, and getting rejected by, random girls on campus or at the fucking mall, then watching them jump in bed with guys who abuse them.
> 
> Anyone interested in a 19 year-old BHM/FA? I'd love to talk.



Oh that's terrible . Girls that age can be so..........twisted and manipulative to make themselves feel better.

Sorry, I'm 32 and in Texas lol. Since I'm so old and decrepit, I'll give you some advice, as all seniors do , try to put yourself out there and someone special will find you . You'll run into some real pieces of works, but not all are like that.


----------



## Crystal (Dec 1, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Thank you both
> Lol, MSB- I have already posted plenty of "porn" here in the form of pics and literature. I'm quite aware of those rules by now
> 
> I'm just excited about making NEW porn with my new guy- he makes me feel so vanilla




You?? Vanilla?  I just don't believe it. 

Congrats GEF. Can't wait to see pictures of you two.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Dec 1, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> You?? Vanilla?  I just don't believe it.
> 
> .



ROFL That was the thought that ran through my head too lollol.


----------



## mossystate (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey...the great thing about vanilla is there are a million toppings....you can always add on....it can be a bit more difficult to take away, once you have made your sundae.





GodDAMN I am profound!


----------



## Victim (Dec 2, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Thank you Ladies
> Haven't taken any pics of us together yet....that will come though, probably in the next couple of weeks as we have some plans together and he mentioned bringing his camera



Is it up for the job? Does it have a large... zoom lens... ?


----------



## merle234 (Dec 2, 2009)

Yes I'm single, no I don't like it.


----------



## 0nlnn (Dec 2, 2009)

merle234 said:


> Yes I'm single, no I don't like it.



No worries Merle, I feel the same way >.<


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Dec 2, 2009)

Victim said:


> Is it up for the job? Does it have a large... zoom lens... ?



Wellllllllllllllllll.........from what she's mentioned......a large zoom lens won't be needed


----------



## Gingembre (Dec 2, 2009)

I am pretty much not belonging in this thread any more. Huzzah.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 2, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> You?? Vanilla?  I just don't believe it.
> 
> Congrats GEF. Can't wait to see pictures of you two.





MizzSnakeBite said:


> ROFL That was the thought that ran through my head too lollol.





mossystate said:


> Hey...the great thing about vanilla is there are a million toppings....you can always add on....it can be a bit more difficult to take away, once you have made your sundae.
> 
> 
> GodDAMN I am profound!





Victim said:


> Is it up for the job? Does it have a large... zoom lens... ?





MizzSnakeBite said:


> Wellllllllllllllllll.........from what she's mentioned......a large zoom lens won't be needed




Bottom line: He's got a big enough peen, treats me nice and is kinda freaky in bed (and yeah I got that straight BEFORE I had sex with him....but oooopppsss me haz sed too much :blush - that equates to pretty damn near perfect in my world  

Oh and he is buying me pretty lingerie and asked if he can take pics of me in it- I coolly didn't mention my nekkid post whoring tendencies here ti hi hi V.V


----------



## DarkSol (Dec 2, 2009)

comaseason said:


> Being single is bullshit.



Yup. Hate it.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Dec 2, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Bottom line: He's got a big enough peen, treats me nice and is kinda freaky in bed (and yeah I got that straight BEFORE I had sex with him....but oooopppsss me haz sed too much :blush - that equates to pretty damn near perfect in my world
> 
> Oh and he is buying me pretty lingerie and asked if he can take pics of me in it- I coolly didn't mention my nekkid post whoring tendencies here ti hi hi V.V



He sounds like a great match for you! (really, not being silly or anything)

I wish you two the best! What a great Christmas gift; a guy that treats you nice......and all that other stuff  .
Mizz


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 2, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Bottom line: He's got a big enough peen, treats me nice and is kinda freaky in bed (and yeah I got that straight BEFORE I had sex with him....but oooopppsss me haz sed too much :blush - that equates to pretty damn near perfect in my world
> 
> Oh and he is buying me pretty lingerie and asked if he can take pics of me in it- I coolly didn't mention my nekkid post whoring tendencies here ti hi hi V.V



That gave me serious goosebumps. GEF, I am so happy for you!!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Dec 3, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Bottom line: He's got a big enough peen, treats me nice and is kinda freaky in bed (and yeah I got that straight BEFORE I had sex with him....but oooopppsss me haz sed too much :blush - that equates to pretty damn near perfect in my world
> 
> Oh and he is buying me pretty lingerie and asked if he can take pics of me in it- I coolly didn't mention my nekkid post whoring tendencies here ti hi hi V.V



You slutty mcslut bag! Wai u chet on me so muche? I whish wee culd jus bee togethur and do eash othur in thee eye.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 3, 2009)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> He sounds like a great match for you! (really, not being silly or anything)
> 
> I wish you two the best! What a great Christmas gift; a guy that treats you nice......and all that other stuff  .
> Mizz



Thank you Sweetie- very kind of you  



littlefairywren said:


> That gave me serious goosebumps. GEF, I am so happy for you!!



You are too sweet- let's see what the new year has in store for you  


Famouslastwords said:


> You slutty mcslut bag! Wai u chet on me so muche? I whish wee culd jus bee togethur and do eash othur in thee eye.



You refused to send me pics of your peen.....what else was I to do? Thaz how i role.......


----------



## Victim (Dec 3, 2009)

You deserved to find some happiness GEF!


----------



## Tau (Dec 4, 2009)

I really, really miss sex. And cuddling. And dick.


----------



## Tau (Dec 4, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Yeppers....and we made it "official" this past Friday. I am taking myself out of the singles thread. Looks like that big......totebag is all yours
> 
> And yep....he digs fat girls :bow:



Oh YAY YOU!!!! I'm soooooo jealous! *big hugz*


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Dec 5, 2009)

Tau said:


> I really, really miss sex. And cuddling. And dick.



Next year instead of the Singles Thread I'm going to start the 2010 I Miss Dick Thread.   :blush:


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 5, 2009)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Next year instead of the Singles Thread I'm going to start the 2010 I Miss Dick Thread.   :blush:



Oh cool! Where and when do I sign up?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 5, 2009)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Next year instead of the Singles Thread I'm going to start the 2010 I Miss Dick Thread.   :blush:



I think I love you.........:wubu: :bow:


----------



## That Guy You Met Once (Dec 5, 2009)

So where would the single (straight) men post?


----------



## mossystate (Dec 5, 2009)

Seventy-Seven said:


> So where would the single (straight) men post?



In the thread you start?


----------



## Isa (Dec 6, 2009)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Next year instead of the Singles Thread I'm going to start the 2010 I Miss Dick Thread.   :blush:



I will def post in that one.


----------



## Keb (Dec 6, 2009)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Next year instead of the Singles Thread I'm going to start the 2010 I Miss Dick Thread.   :blush:



I haven't had enough to miss it yet...but I still want some!


----------



## vcrgrrl (Dec 6, 2009)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Next year instead of the Singles Thread I'm going to start the 2010 I Miss Dick Thread.   :blush:




LOL....... I've been single for a few years now, so I'm sure I will be looking for this thread as well.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Dec 6, 2009)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Next year instead of the Singles Thread I'm going to start the 2010 I Miss Dick Thread.   :blush:



HAHAHAHAHAHA :bow: I'll be first in line to sign up.


----------



## maureenc (Dec 6, 2009)

so, I'm single, and kind of looking...although let me tell you, it is amazing how hard it is to find someone who is just interested in a date, and not sleeping together right away...maybe I'm naive, but I can never tell until it's too late  I miss the peen, but not THAT much!


----------



## vcrgrrl (Dec 6, 2009)

maureenc said:


> so, I'm single, and kind of looking...although let me tell you, it is amazing how hard it is to find someone who is just interested in a date, and not sleeping together right away...maybe I'm naive, but I can never tell until it's too late  I miss the peen, but not THAT much!



I hear ya. That's why I've been single so long. I can't believe the propositions I've gotten.


----------



## Aust99 (Dec 7, 2009)

I agree with the two ladies above...... oh and I'm still single...


----------



## Linda (Dec 7, 2009)

aprildain said:


> I hear ya. That's why I've been single so long. I can't believe the propositions I've gotten.



Oh if only I had this problem. lol  I don't even get propositioned. lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 7, 2009)

Linda said:


> Oh if only I had this problem. lol  I don't even get propositioned. lol



Just sign up for a dating site.....funny thing is....a lot of the men there don't seem really interested in actually dating :blink:

I have my theories......


----------



## PhatChk (Dec 7, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Just sign up for a dating site.....funny thing is....a lot of the men there don't seem really interested in actually dating :blink:
> 
> I have my theories......



I agree with this statement:doh:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Dec 7, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Just sign up for a dating site.....funny thing is....a lot of the men there don't seem really interested in actually dating :blink:
> 
> I have my theories......



ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh........the theories running through my head..........my post would get deleted in 2 seconds if I mentioned them...... :shocked:


----------



## Inhibited (Dec 8, 2009)

PhatChk said:


> I agree with this statement:doh:



I second it...


----------



## Filly (Dec 8, 2009)

Still single here. Sometimes feels like I am destined to be alone. Yes, terribly dramatic I know, but I guess the thing we are most afraid of sometimes ends up being the reality. Self-fulfilling prophecy and all that. 

Australia just doesn't seem to have many FAs. Canberra is a lonely place for a fat girl! :really sad:


----------



## Inhibited (Dec 8, 2009)

Filly said:


> Still single here. Sometimes feels like I am destined to be alone. Yes, terribly dramatic I know, but I guess the thing we are most afraid of sometimes ends up being the reality. Self-fulfilling prophecy and all that.
> 
> Australia just doesn't seem to have many FAs. Canberra is a lonely place for a fat girl! :really sad:



oh no Filly i had no idea you were from Canberra.. you have it worse than all of us.. if you are ever in Sydney let me know and we will go on an FA hunt..


----------



## succubus_dxb (Dec 10, 2009)

Soooo...I'm back on the market, as of about an hour ago.......


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 10, 2009)

succubus_dxb said:


> Soooo...I'm back on the market, as of about an hour ago.......



Oh hon, big ((((hugs)))) for you, ok!


----------



## Aust99 (Dec 10, 2009)

succubus_dxb said:


> Soooo...I'm back on the market, as of about an hour ago.......



That sucks balls!!! Sorry Bobbie...


----------



## succubus_dxb (Dec 10, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> Oh hon, big ((((hugs)))) for you, ok!





Aust99 said:


> That sucks balls!!! Sorry Bobbie...




Thank you to both you girls- you're always so lovely, BUT the breaking-up came from my side. Not an easy decision, but had to be done


----------



## Aust99 (Dec 10, 2009)

succubus_dxb said:


> Thank you to both you girls- you're always so lovely, BUT the breaking-up came from my side. Not an easy decision, but had to be done



It still sucks... but if it had to be done then well done... those decisions are always so hard to make. xo


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 10, 2009)

All I want for Christmas is a good man!!! Truly! That's it! A good fat-woman-lovin' man!! Is that too much to ask??!! :blush:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Dec 10, 2009)

fat9276 said:


> All I want for Christmas is a good man!!! Truly! That's it! A good fat-woman-lovin' man!! Is that too much to ask??!! :blush:



Same here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Please oh please! I've been good alllllllllll year sorta 

<sigh> At times, I think it is too much to ask for :really sad:


----------



## PhatChk (Dec 11, 2009)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Same here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Please oh please! I've been good alllllllllll year sorta
> 
> <sigh> At times, I think it is too much to ask for :really sad:



Can I be added to this prayer. I have been good sooo good. 

Can ask everyone what is the longest you guys have gone without a date?


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 11, 2009)

PhatChk said:


> Can ask everyone what is the longest you guys have gone without a date?



Technically speaking? Only about 32 years lol.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Dec 11, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Technically speaking? Only about 32 years lol.



I'd take you out for a night on the town, in a heart beat :wubu:


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 11, 2009)

succubus_dxb said:


> I'd take you out for a night on the town, in a heart beat :wubu:



Awww... Thanks girlie!!


Promise you'd wear the corset and it's a deal


----------



## succubus_dxb (Dec 11, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Awww... Thanks girlie!!
> 
> 
> Promise you'd wear the corset and it's a deal



hahaha, i want to SLEEP in that thing


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Dec 11, 2009)

PhatChk said:


> Can I be added to this prayer. I have been good sooo good.
> 
> Can ask everyone what is the longest you guys have gone without a date?



My answer is far too depressing to post.  How about we say a looooong time.

End of the year is here and I'm still single. 2010 Singles Thread here I come. (Unless someone has the good sense to snatch me up and love me before the end of the year!  )


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 11, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Technically speaking? Only about 32 years lol.





hahahahaha... yeah! love it!


----------



## PhatChk (Dec 11, 2009)

My first date ever was at 25..That when I found out big girls can date lol

But its been a year since I have gone on a date or any real contact with the opposite sex -_-.


----------



## 0nlnn (Dec 12, 2009)

PhatChk said:


> My first date ever was at 25..That when I found out big girls can date lol
> 
> But its been a year since I have gone on a date or any real contact with the opposite sex -_-.



*hugs* No worries, if you're ever up in Upstate SC, look me up, I'll take you out on a date.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Dec 12, 2009)

PhatChk said:


> Can ask everyone what is the longest you guys have gone without a date?



It's been a few months. Sometime during the middle of the summer. I'm not really looking for dates, I don't put myself out there I guess. When the right one comes along, I'm sure it'll just happen on its own.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 13, 2009)

PhatChk said:


> My first date ever was at 25..That when I found out big girls can date lol
> 
> But its been a year since I have gone on a date or any real contact with the opposite sex -_-.




I am a very "open" kind of person....as in I can strike up/have conversations easily with most people. I tend not to be shy usually around other people (even when feeling insecure, I change "modes" mentally so I can be more outgoing but do admit to be incredibly shy with a new man in first sexual encounters) and have a very flirty nature by default. 
I chalk that part of my personality up to having as many dates as I have had in my lifetime (when not married). I take a chance and put myself "out there" in dating sites, CL ad or just random guys I meet on occasion. I meet a lot of duds this way but keep on trying. 

It is clear to me that some people are much more shy/introverted than myself but you have to open up if you want others to come in to your life. 

Don't know what your approach is for meeting potential dates.....but you have to make those opportunities happen is the long and short of my post.
Prince Charming isn't going to knock on your door.....you have to go find him. 

I have seen your pictures and you are quite beautiful. Some of the posts from the men on here lead me to believe that they agree with me. Just find a way to meet people. Even if it's not on a dating site.....just get out more with friends or join meetings/events that allow you to make new friends. I had a bf for two years that I met at chess club, when I wasn't even looking for a date at that time....i.e. I met him at a place where we had something in common....which is good thing, IMO.

I approach things "lightly" and just try to have fun....it works for me usually.


----------



## freakyfred (Dec 13, 2009)

I've only ever had two dates in my life. And that was during the summer. They were fun. Sometimes I get sad wondering what I'm missing though >:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Dec 13, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Technically speaking? Only about 32 years lol.



Same here.

I like men.......no love them lol, but it seems like I'm always, "just a friend."


----------



## Paquito (Dec 14, 2009)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Same here.
> 
> I like men.......no love them lol, but it seems like I'm always, "just a friend."



Friend Zone, population:

<----------- this guy.


----------



## Saxphon (Dec 14, 2009)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Next year instead of the Singles Thread I'm going to start the 2010 I Miss Dick Thread.   :blush:



I guess there are a lot of ladies here whose last boyfriend was named Richard.

How odd is that ...........? :doh:


----------



## The Fez (Dec 14, 2009)

*quietly leaves thread*


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 14, 2009)

freakyfred said:


> I've only ever had two dates in my life. And that was during the summer. They were fun. Sometimes I get sad wondering what I'm missing though >:



May I make some suggestions? You look really young in your profile photo. Which is to say, there's still a looooooooot of time to date. Don't waste it getting sad and wondering what you're missing, lest ten years from now you find yourself wishing you'd realized your own potential sooner. Go out and have fun a little at a time, and don't place too much expectation on yourself.

Best of luck.


----------



## Gingembre (Dec 14, 2009)

The Fez said:


> *quietly leaves thread*



OOOOooooooOOOOOh! Congrats!


----------



## The Fez (Dec 14, 2009)

I'd say thanks if I wasn't constantly regretting it

ah what the heck, thanks!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 14, 2009)

The Fez said:


> I'd say thanks if I wasn't constantly regretting it
> 
> ah what the heck, thanks!


Ah, the "constant regret" phase of true love. :wubu:

Oh... wait... :huh:


----------



## Tau (Dec 18, 2009)

PhatChk said:


> Can I be added to this prayer. I have been good sooo good.
> 
> Can ask everyone what is the longest you guys have gone without a date?



I think the question should be: 'how long since you've gone on a quality date?' instead. I've been on dates galore this year and dear Lord they were painful. I'd sit there listening to these clowns talk and all i wanted to do was cut myself. I can't believe how many shady men are wandering the world !! I'm really tired of kissing frogs - fucking Charming better arrive asap!


----------



## Tau (Dec 18, 2009)

The Fez said:


> *quietly leaves thread*



Oh Yay You!!


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 18, 2009)

Tau said:


> I think the question should be: 'how long since you've gone on a quality date?' instead. I've been on dates galore this year and dear Lord they were painful. I'd sit there listening to these clowns talk and all i wanted to do was cut myself. I can't believe how many shady men are wandering the world !! I'm really tired of kissing frogs - fucking Charming better arrive asap!




I'm sticking with my answer of 32 years...and I had ONE before I was 33...but this next 32 years is NOT looking good so far lol.


----------



## That Guy You Met Once (Dec 21, 2009)

Tau said:


> I think the question should be: 'how long since you've gone on a quality date?' instead. I've been on dates galore this year and dear Lord they were painful. I'd sit there listening to these clowns talk and all i wanted to do was cut myself. I can't believe how many shady men are wandering the world !! I'm really tired of kissing frogs - fucking Charming better arrive asap!



Have you tried looking for him, or do you usually wait to be asked out?


----------



## bigjayne66 (Dec 21, 2009)

Been on one 'date' since I lost my hubby in 2003,it turned into a short 6 week fling,but fizzled out.that was 2 years ago,been alone since then,bar my dog and chocolate for company lol..


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Dec 21, 2009)

I think I'm developing monophobia. Is anyone else experiencing this? lol


----------



## Gspoon (Dec 23, 2009)

Freshly single... /sigh.


----------



## Ash (Dec 23, 2009)

Gspoon said:


> Freshly single... /sigh.


Dislike!
...


----------



## snuggletiger (Dec 23, 2009)

I seem to be getting the women who are damsels in distress ie unemployed or with more baggage then my samsonite. Even after you give them the IM NO SUGAR DADDY disclaimer they still want something. Hopefully 2010 will be the year of genuinity .


----------



## indy500tchr (Dec 23, 2009)

Single and hating it...been hating it for about 2 years. There seems to be plenty of fatties in the midwest but no fatty lovers *sigh*


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 23, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Ah, the "constant regret" phase of true love. :wubu:
> 
> Oh... wait... :huh:



This reminds me that I'm going to bash in the face the next person that whines about being single. We gotta be happy with ourselves and our lives before we're really ready to be loved.

RIGHT?! RIGHT, GUYS? :sad:


----------



## ATF (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi I'm a single. You all are more real you know your not trying to cheat anybody.
Anyway I've been trying on Craigslist and Geek2Geek to find some
girl , but not so much luck. And by the cheating thing well let's
just say I hope you look like your picture and your not a supposed
blonde russian girl (damn you !). Anyway I dig some of you chicks
and I don't mind hanging with a girl who has more to love. I find it
prettyy sexy and better then some of these skinny chicks. It's just
if you or I don't try on here or CL how's it going to work ? I highly
doubt any girl at a bar or Hooters would be interested in hanging out.
But just you know someone to get to know and talk with and maybe
develop a relationship.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 24, 2009)

activistfatgirl said:


> This reminds me that I'm going to bash in the face the next person that whines about being single. We gotta be happy with ourselves and our lives before we're really ready to be loved.
> RIGHT?! RIGHT, GUYS? :sad:



You are such a tyrant! ....ess. Tyrantess. A BBT!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 24, 2009)

liz (di-va) said:


> You are such a tyrant! ....ess. Tyrantess. A BBT!



I laughed, I wanted bacon, I imagined a hot date over BLTs...that's what happened just now. I think I'm better off single, y' know?


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 25, 2009)

ATF said:


> Hi I'm a single. You all are more real you know your not trying to cheat anybody.
> Anyway I've been trying on Craigslist and Geek2Geek to find some
> girl , but not so much luck. And by the cheating thing well let's
> just say I hope you look like your picture and your not a supposed
> ...



yawwwwnnnnnn


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Dec 25, 2009)

ATF said:


> well let's
> just say I hope you look like your picture and your not a supposed
> blonde russian girl (damn you !). .



Ummmmmmmmmmm............you mentioned how we better look like our pic, but I have a question <asks innocently>, why isn't there a pic of you posted?


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jan 1, 2010)

Keep it moving people, nothing to see here....
move right along over to the 2010 Singles Thread and let's get this party started! 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=68110 (Don't know how to change this to say the thread title!)

And by special request:
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1350974#post1350974


----------



## Fonzy (Jan 8, 2010)

comaseason said:


> Being single is bullshit.



Yes. Yes it is, thankfully I'm not so I wouldn't know anymore! But I do agree, either all the bbws and ssbbws need to move or us FA's need to come hither to the land of opportunity, a.k.a. the States.


----------



## theladypoet (Jan 11, 2010)

Wagimawr said:


> Now you must explain.


 This is a few months too late, but that's the way I roll.
Kraft makes a processed cheese product called singles.





They're good for making grilled cheese sandwiches but not much else. To be honest I'm not really sure there's any cheese in them.

I, on the other hand, am full of cheese. And still single.


----------



## calauria (Jan 11, 2010)

single...


----------



## Melli-girl (Jan 13, 2010)

yaaaa...............thats me. stilllll single. 
can i get a woot woot, lol


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jan 13, 2010)

Psst...this thread is _so_ 2009...check out the 2010 Singles Thread.


----------

